# Hillclimb Records - OLH, Mt. Tam, 9, Hamilton...



## Francis Cebedo

Let's start a log here of the great climbs of the bay area and your personal bests. Put in your best time(s), your goals and let's celebrate a little when you beat them. Photos of the climb would be nice and a little sharing a little strategy won't hurt either.

*Old La Honda - Woodside*
distance: 3.3 miles
climbing: 1260 feet
start/finish: concrete bridge to the stopsign
Description:This is a classic, the benchmark climb in the region. It is neither terribly steep nor long, but its proximity to population centers and the beauty of its narrow switchbacks and generous shade make it extremely popular. Almost all local riders know their best times up this hill.
photos:
















always a crowd at the top










*Kings Mountain Road, Woodside*
distance: 4.2 miles
climbing: 1570 feet
start finish: stop sign near greer road to stop sign by 35
Description: This climb is a bit longer than Old La Honda, with a very similar grade. It passes Huddart park and climbs through redwoods and many hairpin turns. It ends with a long straightaway. Unlike Old La Honda, Kings is a very good descent

*Page Mill Road, Palo Alto*
distance: approx 7.5 miles
climbing: approx 2050 ft (1800 ft in first 5.0 miles)
start/finish: ? to 35
Description: The climb of Page Mill Road begins approximately 1.2 miles south of its extended intersection with Arastradero Road. The grade is very inconsistent, with some sections well over 10% and two intermediate descents. Along the way are some excellent views of Silicon Valley (for what they are worth...). The final 2.5 miles, containing intersections with Montebello Rd and Alpine Rd, are rolling with a few short, steep climbs. Across from Skyline, Page Mill turns into Alpine Road (W).
As a descent, this is very challenging but rewarding.

*Montebello Road*
distance: 5.3 miles 
climbing: 2020 feet 
Start/Finish: Stop sign at Stevens Canyon to dead-end gate
Description: Montebello Road is a dead-end to cars through open space preserves and is thus an excellent cycling route, especially for climbing. Montebello starts out very steep at about 9% then flattens out in the middle. The climb then starts back up again with some steep parts and rollers at the end.

*Highway 9 (E)*
distance: 6.5 miles
climbing: 2090 feet
start/finish: left curve at downtown saratoga to stop sign at 35
Description: Highway 9 has a fairly consistent grade between 6-7%. It features long straightaways in the beginning and some wide hairpin turns near the end. There is s shoulder to ride on but it the road is highly trafficked in afternoon commute hours and weekends.

*Tunitas Creek Road*
distance: 7 miles
climbing: 2000 feet
Start/Finish: Highway 1 intersection to 35
Tunitas Creek Road one of the finest climbing experiences in the bay area. It starts mostly-flat from Highway 1, passing farms, until near its intersection with Lobitos Creek Cutoff the grade starts increasing and the road gains dense redwood cover. Near the intersection with Lobitos Creek Road, the grade increases to its maximum of near 9%, averaging 8% for approximately 1.8 miles, but the environment is so pretty one hardly notices the effort. The last few miles flatten considerably. 
The road is rough and is mildly annoying during the climb. For descending though, the road and the distance makes the experience unbearable.
photos:










*Bohlman-(On Orbit)-Bohlman*
distance: 4.3 miles
climbing: 2030 feet
start/finsh: stop sign by the cemetery to dead end
Description: This is the most difficult climb in the south bay (maybe all of the bay). Bohlman quickly pitches you up at 14% then goes to 18%. At the Y-intersection going right on Bohlman continues the up then flattens out a bit. Going left to Onorbit pitches you up to about 22%. Make a right turn at the top and a left to to continue up Bohlman
photos:









*Mount Hamilton Road*
distance: 19 miles
climbing: 4300 feet
start/finish: alum rock intersection to Lick Observatory
Description: Mt. Hamilton is a long climb. It starts out with a gradual climb then descends to Grant Ranch park. It then climbs again for a few miles then descends for a mile before the final climb. The final climb features Alpe 'de Huez style switchback climbs as the Lick Observatory is in view but never seems to get closer.









*Mount Diablo*
distance: 11.2 miles
climbing: 3700 feet
start/finish: Blackhawk Rd or Oak Rd @ north gate to summit
Description: 
Photos:
10% midway stretch through North Gate Road








17% final climb









*Mount Tamalpais*
distance: 8 miles
climbing: 2530
start/finish: stinson beach to summit
description:
photos:

*Sierra Road*
distance: 3.7 miles
climbing: 1825 feet, 9.3% average
start/finish: Sierra Rd, at the start of the incline to the peak
<img src="https://www.mtbr.com/author/photos/img_1556.jpg">

*Welch Creek*
distance: 3.9 miles
climbing: 1923 ft, 9.3%
start/finish: Intersection with Calaveras Road, to dead end
Description: Welch Creek is a dead end street off Calaveras Road near the entrance Sunol Park. It is a steep road with 18% grades in parts. There are nice breaks in the climb all the way but then the steep road will test you all the way to the top.
<img src="https://www.mtbr.com/author/photos/img_1572.jpg">


Resources:
https://www.karrels.org/Ed/climbs.html
https://graphics.stanford.edu/~cek/racing/climbs.html
https://www.westernwheelers.org/main/resources/BA_Climbs.html#BOB


Awright! Start filling them in!! Please feel free to add climbs and suggest edits.
francois


----------



## bc165

*Very cool Francois... that climb on bohlman.. what a brute*

I'd like to get down to other parts of the bay to do some of those one day... Don't they do organized challenge rides on Mt Hamilton and Mt. Diablo?? 

The North Bay has numerous climbs, but the only ones that I've heard of as being timed are Pine Flat and maybe the south side of the Geysers. The Santa Rosa cycling Club will be doing a TT up Pine Flat again soon, I believe in August... keep your eyes on the website if you're interested.... www.srcc.com.

I did Pine Flat for the first time about two months ago. My time was 1:09.A new record was extablished that day.. I believe it was 50 minutes. 54 was the previous best time. I was going along pretty well until the last mile where it kicks up to 20%. My legs just cramped up and I couldn't turn the pedals. Had to get off the bike (2x) and massage them for about 5 minutes before getting on again... argghhh. I'll have a 27 and lighter wheels next time. Here are some pics taken at that ride in late March. 

Brian

Distance - 11 miles
height - 3150 feet


----------



## dougn

regarding Old Lahonda...how far is the concrete bridge from the stop sign at the bottom?


----------



## dlbcx

*Nice pix*

I have never kept a record of my times since I'm usually riding with a bunch of hammerheads so I spend more time trying to hang on a wheel.


----------



## SCSkim83

My best time on Highway 9 is around 37 min.


----------



## wipeout

SCSkim83 said:


> My best time on Highway 9 is around 37 min.


Where did you start on Highway 9?


----------



## Dave in Driggs

*Mt Diablo*

We have friends in Walnut Creek and decided to fly out from Idaho for the Mt Diablo Challenge last year. It was a blast! The race goes from the South Gate to the top. The race was my first time seeing the road and the last section at 17% is a crusher! My time was 1:07. I will be back this year with a goal of 59:59!

If anyone reading this has done a sub one-hour time from the South Entrance, I would love to hear your strategies and split times. The Ranger Station is about half-way up so what is your time to the Ranger Station en route to breaking one hour?


----------



## Francis Cebedo

dougn said:


> regarding Old Lahonda...how far is the concrete bridge from the stop sign at the bottom?


The concrete bridge is about 100 yards past the stop sign at the bottom. I think the reason the bridge is the start line is because folks always regroup, eat after the stop sign, away from the traffic.

fc


----------



## thinkcooper

*Bohlman without On Orbit*

francois- I predict this will be a great reference thread for all us performance ranking junkies. Thanks for starting this thread!

Here is my personal best for Bohlman, not including the On Orbit leg of the climb. I normally start timing at the stop sign at the junction of Big Basin and 6th avenue, the first little rise before Bohlman formally starts. I went into my Polar training diary to use the stop sign at the cemetary as the timing start and I've included my two best times below. I capture a laptime at the Boy Scout camp sign, just for curiosity sake.

These times are using a Polar 720i with 5 second sample frequency, so all times are in 5 second increments. The bike is a 62 cm Kestrel Evoke, weighing around 17 pounds. Gearing is 39/27 with 175mm cranks. I'm a clydesdale at 208 pounds. Surely you flyweights out there should be able to trounce this best!

Best time to dead end sign: 37:45
to scout camp sign: 28:00
lost my speed sensor on this climb, but timing was still captured
Average cadence: 54 rpm
Average heart rate: 167

2nd Best Time to dead end sign: 38:45
to scout camp sign: 28:40
Average speed: 6.6 mph
Average heart rate: 173
Average cadence : 51 rpm
Max speed on descent 41.2mph


----------



## Francis Cebedo

thinkcooper said:


> . I'm a clydesdale at 208 pounds. Surely you flyweights out there should be able to trounce this best!
> 
> Best time to dead end sign: 37:45


Yeah I almost had you. I was on a 35 minute run but...
... my car overheated!

Ha, ha. Seriously, your record will stand for a very long time. Most of the folks who ride that hill are on a triple chainring. I rode it and broke one hour and I was happy. Don't you get knee pain?!

francois


----------



## travis200

Best time up Highway 9 is 35:18 minutes now that I know the race is on I might see about breaking that. That is from the man hole cover as you make the left turn outta the town of Saratoga.


----------



## thinkcooper

francois said:


> Yeah I almost had you. I was on a 35 minute run but...
> ... my car overheated!
> 
> Ha, ha. Seriously, your record will stand for a very long time. Most of the folks who ride that hill are on a triple chainring. I rode it and broke one hour and I was happy. Don't you get knee pain?!
> 
> francois


Knock on wood - no knee pain. I've had a PCL/ACL patellar graft knee job on the right knee, and it feels better than my au-naturel left knee. I had been doing it in a 39/25 but once I tried the 27 my times dropped by a couple of minutes. I'm trying to stick to my regular road bike and common gearing so I can be ready for good power delivery. Basically, it's my power workout for of all things - sprints and short hill jumps.

I can't imagine my time will stick if anyone that's better built for climbing decided to go for it. Someone, compact, that rides alot; well, for instance...you ;-)

Try it without On Orbit and see how you do! I'd wager that any time differential betwixt you and I would vanish if you just rode Bohlman.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

thinkcooper said:


> Try it without On Orbit and see how you do! I'd wager that any time differential betwixt you and I would vanish if you just rode Bohlman.


Ok, I just tried it. It's not as long as I thought. It is however as hard as I expected!

38:11

I nearly lost my lunch... twice. So maybe there's room for improvement. It's great to have a time to compare to though. It kept me going as I would have otherwise turned back for sure.

That climb is pretty interesting. It broke me down with some steeps and the long pitches. But then it builds you back up with some rollers at the top.

The descent is just hideous. I think I actually experienced brake fade as my my levers sank pretty close to the bars and were acting funny.

francois


----------



## thinkcooper

francois said:


> Ok, I just tried it. It's not as long as I thought. It is however as hard as I expected!
> 
> 38:11
> 
> I nearly lost my lunch... twice. So maybe there's room for improvement. It's great to have a time to compare to though. It kept me going as I would have otherwise turned back for sure.
> 
> That climb is pretty interesting. It broke me down with some steeps and the long pitches. But then it builds you back up with some rollers at the top.
> 
> The descent is just hideous. I think I actually experienced brake fade as my my levers sank pretty close to the bars and were acting funny.
> 
> francois


Nice! I knew you could do it. When was the last time you climbed it prior this personal record setting pass?

I know the two places you almost lost it. I do the same. I have to plan my pre-ride food very carefully. I've built in two regular watering spots and broken the rest of the climb into segments of varying pain. I'm psyched that you came close to my time. It gives me something to shoot for now.

Try it with me sometime. I'm a fearless descender and might be able to help you with your line.

What gearing were you running?

BTW - The only pads that don't fade on me are the Kool Stop salmons.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

thinkcooper said:


> Nice! I knew you could do it. When was the last time you climbed it prior this personal record setting pass?
> 
> I know the two places you almost lost it. I do the same. I have to plan my pre-ride food very carefully. I've built in two regular watering spots and broken the rest of the climb into segments of varying pain. I'm psyched that you came close to my time. It gives me something to shoot for now.
> 
> Try it with me sometime. I'm a fearless descender and might be able to help you with your line.
> 
> What gearing were you running?
> 
> BTW - The only pads that don't fade on me are the Kool Stop salmons.


I last climbed this 4 months ago. The steep part to intersection seemed shorter this time. I was there in about 18 minutes. Oh, the hard part's over I thought. But then I started to not feel well. I just had a giant Vivi's burger just an hour before. You'll see shaded circles on my heart rate line where I had to chill.

I was running 39-25 gearing. It's a bit heavy but at least Onorbit's not in the picture.

You should try highway 9 too. It takes the same amount of time from the same starting spot. And that's a descent worth talking about!!

When do you climb that hill? I work from home Thurs-Fri and only live 10 minutes away.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo

My times:

Montebello - 35:14 (set 3-2-05)
Hate this climb. Love to hate it. Yeah!

Bohlman - 38:11 (set 6-8-05)
First try marker.

OLH - 20:20 (set 3-9-05)
Started out at 27 minutes in 2004. Shaved a minute off every month until I hit 22 minutes. Since then it's been real hard. 20 minutes seems to be a real wall, both mental and physical. My best times are always with a low/medium effort in the beginning and have a lot left for the flats in the end.

Kings Mountain - 26:35 (set 6-23-04)


----------



## thinkcooper

francois said:


> I last climbed this 4 months ago. The steep part to intersection seemed shorter this time. I was there in about 18 minutes. Oh, the hard part's over I thought. But then I started to not feel well. I just had a giant Vivi's burger just an hour before. You'll see shaded circles on my heart rate line where I had to chill.
> 
> I was running 39-25 gearing. It's a bit heavy but at least Onorbit's not in the picture.
> 
> You should try highway 9 too. It takes the same amount of time from the same starting spot. And that's a descent worth talking about!!
> 
> When do you climb that hill? I work from home Thurs-Fri and only live 10 minutes away.
> 
> francois


I'm about ten minutes away as well, working on Saratoga Ave and Cox. I like doing the climb on Thursdays, early afternoon, say 12:30 or so. Today's a no go for me though. I found the ride to run about two hours from getting dressed in kit at the office, to back in street clothes. Sometimes I'll do it after work, around 5:30, but the traffic picks up then. 

Basically, I'm pretty flexible if you want to set aside some time.

39/25 is tough, especially for switchback and the rise below the intersection with OnO. With the right pre-climb food, you should be able to break into the 37s.

edit: I checked out the speeds you were pulling off on the slight downhill past the scout camp sign. Bravo! There's big time to made up there.


----------



## mellowvelo24

Dave- Fortunately for me, I live only 20 minutes (riding time) from the bottom. I have begun to train "seriously" on Mt Diablo this year. I am still in the sub 1:10 area on the climb. Sub 1 hour seems amazing to me, however, I know there are riders who do it in sub 50 minutes. I too would like to hear the splits needed to get up in 59:59.


----------



## Lemonhead

*Diablo*

I've only done Mt. Diablo about 6 times. My fastest time was 1:20 (yea, nothing to brag about, I'm slow  ).

I've always had to zigzag up that last 17% stretch just to make it less steep. I'd make it to the top just short of seriously blowing up.  The views were awesome though. A few times, we rode past the clouds and it was beautiful at the top. And, during my last time there, we rode through some leftover snow!

I'd like to ride Diablo again sometime, with a goal of beating my old time by 5 minutes. I've always wondered how fast Armstrong could make it up there -- sub 40 minutes, ya think?


----------



## mellowvelo24

Could be an "urban legend" however, I did hear Bob Roll (yes The Bob Roll) made it up in 47 minutes.. LA did L'Alpe D'Huez in 39:41 last year. It is "only" 9.6 miles and about 3000' of elevation. Diablo is 11.2 miles and 3700' of elevation. I don't see LA doing a sub 40 minute climb.


----------



## thinkcooper

francois said:


> When do you climb that hill? I work from home Thurs-Fri and only live 10 minutes away.
> 
> francois


francois,

I'm hauling my bike over the hill to the office today, if you want to do Bohlman this afternoon, I'd be game.

I sent you a PM with my mobile number, give me a shout if can get away.

Cooper


----------



## Merlin

francois said:


> My times:
> 
> 
> OLH - 20:20 (set 3-9-05)
> p. My best times are always with a low/medium effort in the beginning and have a lot left for the flats in the end.
> 
> (set 6-23-04)


I'll remember that the next time we ride up there!


----------



## thinkcooper

nice ride francois. post your time. thanks for cleaning my clock


----------



## Francis Cebedo

thinkcooper said:


> nice ride francois. post your time. thanks for cleaning my clock


Cooper dragged me out of my home office to ride the big hill today. It turns out he works about 2 miles from my house.

Anyway, I hit one out the park today. I think the pre-ride on Wednesday and the warm temperatures today got my legs in gear after 2 months of fun but not fast riding.

34:57! It was hard but it wasn't painful. It was hot and I lost about 5 lbs in sweat. My heart rate was high and I was able to keep it there. The heart rate graph below shows the difference from the previous run. No speed since I didn't have a magnet on this wheelset.

Steve dropped me with a hard push in the beginning. But then my body settled in and I found a rhythm. On the descent, Steve showed me some nice lines and some great technique. He is able to find traction on the funkiest, off-camber corners. Good show!

fc


----------



## thinkcooper

francois said:


> Cooper dragged me out of my home office to ride the big hill today. It turns out he works about 2 miles from my house.
> 
> Anyway, I hit one out the park today. I think the pre-ride on Wednesday and the warm temperatures today got my legs in gear after 2 months of fun but not fast riding.
> 
> 34:57! It was hard but it wasn't painful. It was hot and I lost about 5 lbs in sweat. My heart rate was high and I was able to keep it there. The heart rate graph below shows the difference from the previous run. No speed since I didn't have a magnet on this wheelset.
> 
> Steve dropped me with a hard push in the beginning. But then my body settled in and I found a rhythm. On the descent, Steve showed me some nice lines and some great technique. He is able to find traction on the funkiest, off-camber corners. Good show!
> 
> fc


You got a great rhythm going. I think the heat was working against me this afternoon. My heart rate was a little more elevated than usual. Regardless, your time was stellar. I think you had three minutes on me. I'll DL my polar and post the time for reference.

On the descent, that's where I can make up the cyldesdale climbing penalty. I do the climb and descent at least once a week as well, so I know the bumps and cambers pretty well. But try that "looking through the corner" technique, find the exit point and keep your focus on it. Combined with lifting the inner pedal, hanging your pelvis on the high side of the saddle and keeping your weight over the low pedal helps to throw the bike low. Descent tires generally stick a lot better than we think they will.

I enjoyed going out. I think a repeat ride is in order next week. Maybe you can enlist some other RBRs to come out for "lunch" with us.


----------



## jkh

My best OLH time on my mountain bike (last year) was 18:12. Mthe time on my road bike is classified.  

-- Jens


----------



## jkh

Oh I forgot to mention Francis, I think I got you beat for the slow time . Here's the first entry in my log:

OLH
06/21/01 28:09

That was with a Trek 5700 (triple chainring, thankfully). No doubt some of the *many* people passing me were making fun off the Fred with the expensive bike.

--jens


----------



## twain

*Can't resist*

Ah, I can't resist.

OLH - 20:04 (set 7-7-04), 171 avg hr
That climb is 5 minutes too long. I just can't keep the physical/mental focus for that long.
Can't believe there are folks that can take 2,3 minutes off this time.

Kings Mountain - you got me on this one. I haven't timed it a lot but the best was 26:56. 

How bout back side of alpine? 41:51 is the best I timed.

Tunitas: 35:30


----------



## Francis Cebedo

twain said:


> Ah, I can't resist.
> 
> OLH - 20:04 (set 7-7-04), 171 avg hr
> That climb is 5 minutes too long. I just can't keep the physical/mental focus for that long.
> Can't believe there are folks that can take 2,3 minutes off this time.
> 
> Kings Mountain - you got me on this one. I haven't timed it a lot but the best was 26:56.
> 
> How bout back side of alpine? 41:51 is the best I timed.
> 
> Tunitas: 35:30


My climbing pardner is in da haus! That 20 minute OLH wall has got to get knocked down. Soon!! I'll go there on wednesday and knock on the door. After that I'm going on a 2 week vacation in Florida and will lose all fitness.

According to Scott Moninger (US Pro), the OLH climb is not too long. 13:50. 13 friggin minutes. This might be urban legend but it was relayed to me by a couple 16 minute OLH climbers.

francois


----------



## jkh

francois said:


> My climbing pardner is in da haus! That 20 minute OLH wall has got to get knocked down. Soon!! I'll go there on wednesday and knock on the door. After that I'm going on a 2 week vacation in Florida and will lose all fitness.
> 
> According to Scott Moninger (US Pro), the OLH climb is not too long. 13:50. 13 friggin minutes. This might be urban legend but it was relayed to me by a couple 16 minute OLH climbers.
> 
> francois


With a 150lb rider and 15 lb bike, 14 minutes would require roughly 400 watts. So it's believable. I can maintain 400 watts for about 6 minutes, I'm sure most pros (and even some cat 1s and 2s) can do it for 14.


-- Jens


----------



## Francis Cebedo

jkh said:


> With a 150lb rider and 15 lb bike, 14 minutes would require roughly 400 watts. So it's believable. I can maintain 400 watts for about 6 minutes, I'm sure most pros (and even some cat 1s and 2s) can do it for 14.
> 
> 
> -- Jens


Moninger is 130 lbs at 5' 9". Pure climbing machine from what I hear. He's the dominator in the Mt. Evans hillclimb. Tom Danielson made big news last year though by beating Moninger last year by 8 minutes.

Moninger is 39 years old btw. Good news for us old farts. 

fc


----------



## jkh

francois said:


> Moninger is 130 lbs at 5' 9". Pure climbing machine from what I hear. He's the dominator in the Mt. Evans hillclimb. Tom Danielson made big news last year though by beating Moninger last year by 8 minutes.
> 
> Moninger is 39 years old btw. Good news for us old farts.
> 
> fc



So, if we figure he's 133lbs with clothes + 15lbs for the bike, that's about 67kg. To get that up OLH in 14 minutes (6.36 meters/second), it would only take 361 watts. Heck, Albert Dall, who smokes me in TTs with annoying regularity, said he averaged over 370 for the 40+ minute Dunlap TT. He's 40+, BTW.


-- Jens


----------



## twain

*Tunitas Creek*

What are the Tunitas Creek records?
Timing Tunitas Creek, from the wooden bridge, did it in 25:40 this past Sunday.
If that road was paved, times would drop in chunks. If you were fresh, climb times would be close to OLH; the grade just isn't that bad 1/2 way up.

I can not believe 13 minutes. That's just surreal. 16 minutes-that's superhuman but plausible.


----------



## goose127

*hillclimb records*

For OLH my best time was 20:00 flat from last month. Couldn't I have had done it in a few seconds slower so I could break this 20 minute wall?? I guess I will have to try again sometime this year. I had heard that at least of a period of time that Eric Heiden (5 olympic gold speed skating medals in the 1980 games) was the record holder for this climb. 

My best time up Monte Bello was 33:30 in April of this year, I don't know what got into me this day as this was over a minute better than my best time. 

I have never timed myself up Kings or Highway 9, but I might as well start doing so. 

Where should the timing begin on both the 9 climb and Kings?


----------



## Francis Cebedo

goose127 said:


> For OLH my best time was 20:00 flat from last month. Couldn't I have had done it in a few seconds slower so I could break this 20 minute wall?? I guess I will have to try again sometime this year. I had heard that at least of a period of time that Eric Heiden (5 olympic gold speed skating medals in the 1980 games) was the record holder for this climb.
> 
> My best time up Monte Bello was 33:30 in April of this year, I don't know what got into me this day as this was over a minute better than my best time.
> 
> I have never timed myself up Kings or Highway 9, but I might as well start doing so.
> 
> Where should the timing begin on both the 9 climb and Kings?


Eric Hayden, yes I heard he lives on that road. It's an old record though and it's 14:30?

The starting line at highway 9 is the left turn at the edge of downtown Saratoga. At Kings Mountain, it is the stop sign at the Y intersection at the bottom of Kings.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo

twain said:


> What are the Tunitas Creek records?
> Timing Tunitas Creek, from the wooden bridge, did it in 25:40 this past Sunday.
> If that road was paved, times would drop in chunks. If you were fresh, climb times would be close to OLH; the grade just isn't that bad 1/2 way up.
> 
> I can not believe 13 minutes. That's just surreal. 16 minutes-that's superhuman but plausible.


25:40 sounds pretty fast. Where is the wooden bridge?? 

The best way to time Tunitas Creek is from the first of the two Lobitos Creek Rd. intersections. It definitely is less than ideal as an uphill time trial since we have to climb 3000 feet to get to the base of that 2000 foot climb.

fc


----------



## twain

*Finally broke 20 mins on OLH*

Snuck in at 19:55 on Father's Day. Gawd that was painful


----------



## moschika

so that's pine flat. i haven't done it yet, tho i've past the turn-off and wonder a number of times. there are quite a few climbs in the north bay. one of my favorites, if you can call climbing a favorite, is cavedale. it think it goes up about 2000' in about 5 or so miles. joy road out by bodega is a quad-buster too. steep and about a mile. but it's steep all the way.


----------



## mness

*Only 29:30 for me on OLH, but...*

Only got 29:30 on Old La Honda, but that was after already climbing Page Mill, Montebello, and Redwood Gulch/Hwy 9, with West Alpine still to go after OLH. Yeah, Death Ride training. Still, 20 minutes must be pretty painful, congrats.


----------



## Squizzle

*2nd time on OLH*

First time was back in Feb and didn't time it. Was down in the Bay Area this weekend and gave it another shot. 24:30 for OLH.

This was also my first time descending 84/Woodside - WOW was that fun! I lucked out and had ZERO cars to deal with.... Except for some hick in a pickup truck driving up 84 who overshot a corner... yikes... that was scary for about 1/2 second.


----------



## Equakesfan

francois said:


> <b>Mount Hamilton Road</b>
> distance: 19 miles
> climbing: 4300 feet
> start/finish: alum rock intersection to Lick Observatory
> Description: Mt. Hamilton is a long climb. It starts out with a gradual climb then descends to Grant Ranch park. It then climbs again for a few miles then descends for a mile before the final climb. The final climb features Alpe 'de Huez style switchback climbs as the Lick Observatory is in view but never seems to get closer.


I did it via Quimby road (Quimby and Ruby to Lick Observatory) in 2 hours and 34 minutes


----------



## platypus

My entry in the heavyweight division (260 lbs), OLH in 44:10.

This thread should be a sticky.


----------



## Gator

*I'm assuming you've seen this list, but...*

if not, a great resource:

http://www.actc.org/billygoats/bgoats.htm


----------



## mness

*2nd time 23:15*



mness said:


> Only got 29:30 on Old La Honda, but that was after already climbing Page Mill, Montebello, and Redwood Gulch/Hwy 9, with West Alpine still to go after OLH. Yeah, Death Ride training. Still, 20 minutes must be pretty painful, congrats.


On a more normal day when I didn't have to save for another big climb, I got 23:15. And a brownie from the girls selling treats at the top of the hill.


----------



## brewser123

Thanks for posting that link, I had lost it at one time.
It's good to see Alba and Jamison are both listed there. The length to altitude ratio should always be a consideration on all these rides. Many of the big ones listed in this thread have reprieves between pitches and distances for recovery but more ride time for sense of fatigue to set in. It is truely hard to gauge what is the hardest to do. 
Jamison on a single speed always hurts!

This is always a fun historical document on times for Alba:
https://www.chainreactionbicycles.com/images/ccnov75lacontienda.jpg


----------



## twain

mness said:


> On a more normal day when I didn't have to save for another big climb, I got 23:15. And a brownie from the girls selling treats at the top of the hill.


Nice work shaving off 6 minutes! No problem to take off another 6, right? 

Here's what pain looks like, by the way. 176 avg hr, hitting 188.









What seems to work is to quickly get up to a high heart rate and keep it just out of the red zone--go too hard and you blow up. It's amazing how much "easier" 178 bpm is vs 182...

For comparison, I rode up OLH with the Webcore team on Sunday--and tried to hang with them at their crazy fast pace. I thought for sure it would be a PR--but I actually went slower--20:30.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Finally, I got something new to add!!! After months of mountain biking, I went back to Mount Hamilton with Twain and the gang. We went hard from the beginning to set a personal record. My very old mark is 1:40.

New record is: 1:35:20

Great climb in hot weather. Now Twain on the other hand crushed the group with a 1:29. Wow!!

francois


----------



## robrides

What are peoples fasted times up Page Mill from Arastradero? I did that climb for the first time today, and wow, there are some pretty steep parts to that climb. Descending it was amazing, it takes a while to get down.


----------



## jkh

*First OLH of the MTB climbing season*

Today I switched from TT mode to MTB climb mode. So I did my first run up OLH of the season on the MTB. 

Time was 18:41. It took 326 watts because I'm almost 10lbs overweight. To be competitive in upcoming climb races, I need to be well under 18minutes (in 4 weeks). I think by switching from my 2.0 fast fred tires to 1.95 Kenda Kozmik lites, I might be able to save 10-20 secconds. But I really need 10 more watts and 10 less pounds.


-- Jens


----------



## twain

Good lord, that is flying. On a mtb, too.
We did it on sunday in about 20:30. Webcore team came up behind us with the first guys in 17 min range. 10th place was 18:30!
Try going down 84 and back up Tunitas for a nice double effort.


----------



## lanierb

I wanted to see what all the fuss was about so I did Bohlman-On Orbit-Bohlman today. Holy crap was it hard!!! I've been sick for a couple days (fever but not today) so I thought I was going to take it easy and scope it out, then come back some other time and do it for real. Problem was I was overgeared so I was forced to go pretty hard just to keep the cranks turning! Time was 33:43 / 300w avg (I'm pretty big at around 180). 

It is definitely the hardest hill I've ever done. I *almost* turned around on that last slope on On Orbit (and I did switchback a few times on it) but then it starts to ease up so I decided to stick it out to the end. Also, the descent sucks as its so steep that you have to ride the brakes. Definitely a serious hill.


----------



## jkh

*OLH in 18:01 on the MTB*

Had a pretty good day today, although 17 minutes on the MTB continues to elude me. 

I did it at 339 watts (per Powertap). I think the cooler weather really helps my power output. I'm still running the slower tires (Schwalbe Fast Fred 2.0) and about 4lbs of tools and water. At that power, dropping the tools and water would take a little over 20 seconds off the time.


-- jens


----------



## happy fun ball

*First time up OLH today*

28:00 - Feel pretty damn good about that. Started really slow, nothing over 7.5 mph at the bottom, tried to keep it at 7.0 the whole way, until the flat bit very near the end. 

Didn't know the end was right after that last steep bit, felt like I left about 20 seconds on the table, never got within 5 beats of my max hr. Next time I start the same way, stand a bit more in the middle, and sprint from the flats at around 3.2. Shooting to be in the high 26's before winter.


----------



## eddy

*First Post - First Time Up Hwy 9*

Hey Guys,

Well, I finally have a reason to make my first post! I have been a registered lurker for 3 months and an unregistered lurker going on 6 or 7 years now.  

I climbed Highway 9 for the first time this past Sunday. Good grief, that thing nearly killed me! I don't know about the timing from the edge of Saratoga, but I do know that it took me 2-1/2 hours to get up the hill and only half an hour to get down and back home.

The whole climb is kind of a blur. My friend the monk called me when he got to the top to make sure I was ok. "Slowly but surely," I gasped as I chugged along at 4.6 mph. I was a little delirious when I finally made it there. Monk and I were comparing our Air-E-Ator socks, and I remember laughing hysterically at one point, but I don't remember why. Must have been the altitude!

Anyway, I started riding in January 2005 and have logged 1,400 miles so far. Not too shabby for an old girl who hasn't ridden a bike since age 12, but it could definitely be better. Next time I do Highway 9, I'll mark the time from that left turn.

See you out on the road!
~Eddy (I had this nickname long before I had ever heard of Eddy Merckx, but he's not a bad guy to share a name with  )

P.S. Hi Monk! I know you're lurking around here somewhere.


----------



## eddy

Haven't any of you boys been climbing lately? And where are all the girls?

I climbed Highway 9 again on Monday with the monk. Time was an eternity of 1: 16: 40 from manhole cover to stop sign, but 1: 59: 47 from home. My first time climbing Highway 9 was 2: 32: 03 from home.

That 32:16 difference was from stopping FOUR times along the way the first time because I had no idea what Monk had gotten me into. I didn't know how far it was to the top and it turned out that he dropped me about 1/4 of the way up. This time I kept pushing and didn't stop until the one-lane signal when I literally fell off the edge of the road. Lost at least 2 minutes there, darn it all.

Who else climbs Highway 9 regularly--or is it just too easy for all you OLH and Bohlman climbers? SCSkim and Travis are the only other ones with times listed, and in the 35-37 minute range no less. Are you sure you guys are riding bicycles and not motorcycles? Well, see you at the top again this Sunday! Maybe I can take another 32 minutes off my time...


----------



## rensho

Those times for hwy9 are truly fast in my book. I'm not fast or slow, i rode it 2 weekend ago in a 46:00. I was spent at the top. 1 month ago, i timed myself on OLH for the first time, 26:02. I was knackered by the top as well.
Keep riding i guess, and the pain goes away? ;-)


----------



## Francis Cebedo

rensho said:


> Those times for hwy9 are truly fast in my book. I'm not fast or slow, i rode it 2 weekend ago in a 46:00. I was spent at the top. 1 month ago, i timed myself on OLH for the first time, 26:02. I was knackered by the top as well.
> Keep riding i guess, and the pain goes away? ;-)


Awesome job!!!

Keep riding and you'll get faster. The pain never goes away. A hillclimb record should be painful by design. If you're comfortable, you can probably shave a few seconds.

Sometimes though you can feel completely clobbered and then another time feel great on top of the hill. Same hill, same time. The body is just up and down. The mind too can play with you and it's harder to fight some days.

francois


----------



## eddy

*New Record on Highway 9*

Climbed Highway 9 again on Sunday and set a new personal record!

1: 16: 22

Took a whopping 18 seconds off from last time. Yeah, I know I'm twice as slow as all you boys, but I'm still out there having fun. Rode this one by myself, so I had no one to chase or be chased by. Strange that no one passed me going up the hill, but I saw at least a dozen bikers climbing on my way down. Thought it would be more crowded at 9:30 Sunday morning.

Hey Travis, wanna race? I'll climb it once, you climb it twice, and we'll see who's who. You know you want to, you Death Rider you!


----------



## happy fun ball

*Diablo*

1:23 today. What a beautiful day. Shooting for under 1:20 for the Hillclimb event next Sunday. With the longcut left at the end it might be possible, seemed like I was doing a 1 mph semi trackstand for about 5 minutes trying to get up that beast.

Splits 29 minutes to the big rock, 45 minutes to the junction, 1:05 to the 105 marker in the road (just seemed like a cool coincidence).


----------



## jkh

*A number for Page Mill Road........*

Took my road bike up Page Mill road for the first time in a while. 

From Arastradero to the Stop sign on Skyline (I know -- it's really Alpine road at that point), it took 37:56. Average speed was 13.2 mph. Power was 301 watts. This was about a 97% effort. All-out would have been closer to 310 watts.

cheers, Jens


----------



## derek

jkh said:


> From Arastradero to the Stop sign on Skyline (I know -- it's really Alpine road at that point), it took 37:56.


Hoooly smoookes, that is flying. It took me about 1:10 minutes from Arastradero to the top of Black Mountain last week (I guess it did take me ~10 minutes to fix a flat at Moody), but man I need to learn how to climb faster. Must admit it was fun going down Montebello though, especially trying not to wipe out on the dirt section with 23s.


----------



## dougn

I'll chime in too even though my times are nothin to brag about. best time up 9 is 43min 30 sec. usually i do it in about 45. 

interesting story

i've been riding about the same amount (mix between street and mt) for the last six years. my times up 9 were in the high 47 range and i just accepted it would never get better unless i rode more. then about a year and a half ago...out of the blue my times started improving...drastically. 48...47...46...44 all in a two month period. the only thing i can say that i did different was i stopped drinking coffee. i did it to help relieve anxiety. strange coincidence?


----------



## tapeng

*Bohlman, OLH, Montebello*

I was lurking around RBR for few month now and here is my first chip in.

I did MTB on/off for about 4 years and trained myself with SS a little.
I started road biking last year. Most of time ride along or with my son on HWY 9. The best I did at that time is 54:00. Not a lot of riding of course.
This year no more remodeling and I start to ride more and team up with my borther. I was asking him where to do our climb other than HWY 9 my brother throw me an url for this thread. I was immediatly in love with all the climbs mentioned by, Ahhhh thanks to Francois. 

Few weeks ago I couldn't resist and tried Bohlman, and it gave me a lesson by broke me down twice to catch up my breath. Week later tried again all the way to top with heart spit on the ground at 49:20. I failed on the third ride at the 1.7 mile cause I changed to 11/23 cassette. So I know 34/25 is my limit. Tired the 4th two weeks ago. starting from junction of 6th and HWY9 finished at 42:41. and this was my latest. 

In the mean time, I was riding OLH and Montebello etc as part of the long weekend ride with my brother, My OLH time improved from around 29:00 to 26:50. 

I am a weekend rider and love climbing. Since it is close to where I live I'll use Bohlman as my training base. I also just received my perofrmance fluid trainer to help. Hopefully these can help shorten the gap to some of you. 

Here is the summary:

Bike: Sacantantte CFR (50/34, 12/25), with Xero xr1 wheel at about 17.8 lb.
Bohlman: 42:41 
OLH: 26:50
Montebello: 47:30
HWY9: 47:25
Age: 45 ( how to improve this ?  )

Tapeng


----------



## Francis Cebedo

tapeng said:


> I was lurking around RBR for few month now and here is my first chip in.
> 
> I did MTB on/off for about 4 years and trained myself with SS a little.
> I started road biking last year. Most of time ride along or with my son on HWY 9. The best I did at that time is 54:00. Not a lot of riding of course.
> This year no more remodeling and I start to ride more and team up with my borther. I was asking him where to do our climb other than HWY 9 my brother throw me an url for this thread. I was immediatly in love with all the climbs mentioned by, Ahhhh thanks to Francois.
> 
> Few weeks ago I couldn't resist and tried Bohlman, and it gave me a lesson by broke me down twice to catch up my breath. Week later tried again all the way to top with heart spit on the ground at 49:20. I failed on the third ride at the 1.7 mile cause I changed to 11/23 cassette. So I know 34/25 is my limit. Tired the 4th two weeks ago. starting from junction of 6th and HWY9 finished at 42:41. and this was my latest.
> 
> In the mean time, I was riding OLH and Montebello etc as part of the long weekend ride with my brother, My OLH time improved from around 29:00 to 26:50.
> 
> I am a weekend rider and love climbing. Since it is close to where I live I'll use Bohlman as my training base. I also just received my perofrmance fluid trainer to help. Hopefully these can help shorten the gap to some of you.
> 
> Here is the summary:
> 
> Bike: Sacantantte CFR (50/34, 12/25), with Xero xr1 wheel at about 17.8 lb.
> Bohlman: 42:41
> OLH: 26:50
> Montebello: 47:30
> HWY9: 47:25
> Age: 45 ( how to improve this ?  )
> 
> Tapeng



Soo cool to hear your improvement and your enthusiasm for climbs. You're still improving by leaps and bounds so I don't think you've hit your peaks yet.

I haven't done any timed runs in about 3 months! Maybe it's time to challenge the hills again.

On your times, looks like you can improve on Montebello already. You should be under 45 minutes now. Just get an hour warm-up and hammer on that flat part in the middle.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo

derek said:


> Hoooly smoookes, that is flying. It took me about 1:10 minutes from Arastradero to the top of Black Mountain last week (I guess it did take me ~10 minutes to fix a flat at Moody), but man I need to learn how to climb faster. Must admit it was fun going down Montebello though, especially trying not to wipe out on the dirt section with 23s.


Jens is a macheen! He does some wattage computations in his head and he's able to make his body work to perfection almost every time.

I on the other hand wrestle with motivation every time and my once a week bad day!

francois


----------



## tapeng

francois said:


> Soo cool to hear your improvement and your enthusiasm for climbs. You're still improving by leaps and bounds so I don't think you've hit your peaks yet.
> 
> I haven't done any timed runs in about 3 months! Maybe it's time to challenge the hills again.
> 
> On your times, looks like you can improve on Montebello already. You should be under 45 minutes now. Just get an hour warm-up and hammer on that flat part in the middle.
> 
> francois



Yeah Montebello and HWY 9 records are few weekst old before my latest Bohlman ride and apprently Bohlman excercise helped push my OLH record. Since this is my first year with these hill not sure where I will be leveled off. My goal is get my OLH time closer to 20.


----------



## derek

francois said:


> Jens is a macheen! He does some wattage computations in his head and he's able to make his body work to perfection almost every time.
> 
> I on the other hand wrestle with motivation every time and my once a week bad day!
> 
> francois


It sounds like he is a machine. I've been commuting to work probably 4-5X a week, and it is killing my motivation to go out on longer rides. Just trying to hit the back roads through Los Altos Hills on my way home (Tepa Road puts my heart through the roof).

The funny thing is I've only been up OLH once, and was about 28 minutes, although I knew that I was going to be climbing W Alpine after that. Need to get back there and see how fast I can get up it.

-Derek


----------



## eddy

*(Not The) Fastest Thing on 2 Wheels (and Not on 2 Legs Either)*

New Personal Record for Highway 9:

1: 14: 44

Cut 1:38 from my previous record, after not riding for nearly three weeks. I was on fire! Well, I was warm at least. This was also the first ride back with Monk, so that was a little extra motivation to keep pushing.

I felt really, really good on the climb. I knew I was going to beat my record. I wasn't agonizing at the sight of every mileage marker--in fact, I hardly noticed them this time. Maybe that was the key. Or maybe it was trying to stay ahead of the runners on the road. There was a 199 mile running relay race from Calistoga to Santa Cruz that day. I knew I would get passed eventually, but it wasn't until 2 miles to the top that it happened.

Yup, I got passed by three guys RUNNING up Highway 9. And you know what, at a 7% grade, they weren't so much running as they were jogging. So I got passed by three joggers. That makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## goose127

*Ride Times*

This summer and fall I have been able to put down some new PRs for a few of the climbs that we always talk about

OLH - 19:47 - finally got below 20 minutes and I was not even planning on riding for my best

Monte Bello - 33:12 - I rode with someone else up this climb, amazing how much faster you can go when someone is there to push you.

Kings - 25:34. 

for as much riding as I have been doing, none of these are that fast, but seeing improvement is addicting.


----------



## OldAndSlowNow

*Old fart reliving the past...*

I couldn't resist posting to this thread - first, congrats to all that have posted their times here, it's great to see the effort people put into climbing these incredible roads. 

I used to race master's in the '90's in the Bay Area, I was decent (top 10) but not a winner in the 1/2/3 events, I was a decent climber. Here are my recollections of these climbs, some times, and some records and stories I'm aware of.

Sierra Rd - An absolute wall of a climb. We put on a club hillclimb there in the early '90's, two citizen races did extremely well: Tim Kurreck and his wife, future World Champion Karen Kurreck (now Brems). I did registration to avoid the pain.

Old La Honda - My best up is 18:16. I never really liked Old, I never thought I got my best out on this climb. Best female time I'm aware of up it is Linda Jackson, who is supposed to have done it in 15:50 (yes, that's right). There have been a number of guys who have gotten up it in less than 15 minutes. From what we can tell, based on results on similar climbs, a world-class pro climber could get up it in around 13 minutes. To give you an idea of my current condition, I was in the area a few months ago, and in a full-out effort, I got up it in about 32 minutes, and it knocked me into a two-month episode of arrhythmia. 

Montelbello - This was my favorite climb. Brutally steep at points, with a great break in the middle. The fastest way up this climb when I was riding was to get Larry Nolan to come out with you, and let him go ahead of you by about 1-2 minutes at the base. You'd then ride as hard as possible to catch him right at the beginning of the flat section, then sit on him in the flat section while he pounded it in the big ring at 28 mph, and hope you had enough left to do the final climbing section at your max. Without Larry's help, I've made it up in 29:32. Tim Larkin made it up in the low 26's at a collegiate hillclimb one year, and I'm sure 25's are possible. I loved descending Montebello, it was the kind of descent that scared the hell out of your casual descender. You could just touch 50 mph if you knifed it towards the botton, just as you flash by the entrance to Peacock. I did Peacock once, that was enough for me, too steep. We used to do Montebello 2X on Wednesday nights, at about a 32-33 minute pace. We were stupid. 

Hwy. 9, East Side - My times sucked on this climb, I'll spare you any crowing. The fastest times I knew of on this climb were by Jose Robles and Jose Vanegas of the defunct Team San Jose team, I don't recall the times exactly but they were 2-3 minutes faster than anything I'd ever heard of. Greg Lemond used to do this climb when he was in CA for training. As fat as Greg is these days, I'm sure he'd still kick my ass climbing 9 today.

Other great decents (I only climbed so that I could descend): West Alpine before they repaved it (utterly terrifying), Los Trancos Road (fastest way to get to 55 mph I ever encountered), and Westridge (love that bump you hit at 50 mph). 

I hate you all for still living there and being able to ride such incredible roads every day. If you saw where I ride these days you'd cry. Wish I were there. Have fun!


----------



## Francis Cebedo

OldAndSlowNow said:


> I couldn't resist posting to this thread .... Have fun!


What a great post. Gives us a sense of history on these climbs. So many climbs, so little time. 

I had no idea Linda Jackson was such a great climber. I see her on the noon ride sometimes. Oh, and the best part of the bay area... group rides every day. morning and noon... any season.

BTW, you're a youngin. My climbing crew's hitting the fortys and our joints are starting to creak.

francois


----------



## goose127

I agree, great post. Thanks for pointing out just how slow I decend on some of these climbes. 50MPH on Monte Bello, YIKES! I could do it, but I doubt I would be around to type my exploits.


----------



## OldAndSlowNow

*More BS from me*

Thanks for the comments. You guys have NO IDEA of how good you have it. I moved to Phoenix in '97 after 15 years in the Bay Area. We have excellent MTB riding here in Phoenix, really excellent MTB riding in Flagstaff, but NOTHING like the Santa Cruz Mountains. Getting the chance to ride there again last fall was awesome. Climbing OLH on a cool day, through the shadows, with the smell of the forest around you is magical. 

My favorite ride was to climb Page Mill, descend West Alpine, Haskins Hill out to Pescadero, Stage to 1, 1 to Tunitas, then down Kings back home. HOW THE HELL CAN YOU BEAT THIS RIDE? The brutality of Page Mill, with it's "Three Grunt Hill" section before Purissima (the words "grunt", "grunt", "grunt" used to be painted on the pavement in strategic spots), the insane nature of the descent of Alpine (before the repaving runied it, R.I.P., sob), the ice-cold race through the redwood grove on the bottom (does the sun ever shine there?), etc., etc. .... it's the best. 

The real historians of climbing in the area are Jobst, Bill Bushnell, and Ray Hostler. Jobst will take you on dirt roads (mostly private) that you didn't even know existed. Did you know that there's a guy with his own private, full-sized railroad (with switching station), off Cloverdale road? Or, if you're giardia-resistant (like Jobst), you can do 100+ mile rides in the mountains WITH NO WATER BOTTLE, by drinking from streams? I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it myself (don't try this at home, kids). 

So, this weekend, while I'm climbing the little 100' climbs of my 'burb, you guys go out and enjoy the incredible climbing you have access too. Maybe I'll take a vacation there this summer and join you.


----------



## OldAndSlowNow

*Linda Jackson*

I think Linda's back to her pre-bike racing job, investment banking. 

When she was prepping for the '96 Olympics, she was in incredible shape, that's when she was doing her fastest climbing. She got so skinny and muscular it was unreal. I came up behind her on Canada one day when we'd been out climbing, she was in a small group. As we approached, I noticed this one rider whose legs were simply scary - there were muscles and things in there that popped out that I didn't know existed. I was pretty surprised when we pulled even and I saw it was Linda! Too bad that fitness went partially to waste - she had a crash on the 1st lap in Atlanta (hit a mailbox, as I recall) and was out of the RR early. She did the TT and did quite well, 7th I think. Quite a fine rider.


----------



## ddakin

*San Fran this weekend!*

Hi everyone. I'm coming in from Canada Thursday night for a little mini-vacation.

I'll be riding the Old La Honda ride Friday morning and then Mt. Diablo Saturday morning (first thing).

Would anyone be interested in riding Diablo with me starting about 7:30am Saturday? I'm going to drive there from San Fran and then do the ride.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Squizzle

*3rd time on OLH*



Squizzle said:


> First time was back in Feb and didn't time it. Was down in the Bay Area this weekend and gave it another shot. 24:30 for OLH.
> 
> This was also my first time descending 84/Woodside - WOW was that fun! I lucked out and had ZERO cars to deal with.... Except for some hick in a pickup truck driving up 84 who overshot a corner... yikes... that was scary for about 1/2 second.


Ok I was back in the Bay Area again for Fathers Day Weekend, and decided to test my speed on OLH again. I managed a 23:35 which I was pretty happy with. Almost 1 minute faster than last year, and after riding 2 loops on my mtb at the Demo Forest the day before including the ever so painful Sulphur Springs fireroad climb. So my legs were not exactly "fresh". I was humbled about halfway up by the Webcor team which came flying by me like I was going backwards. I overheard mumblings at the top of 17 minutes for the fastest guys in that group. Nice!

On another note, my buddy's Fathers Day ride was cut short when someone pulled out in front of him on Homestead Rd. He was not able to stop in time, and slammed into the rear quarter panel of the car. My buddy was fine, but his Merckx MXM was not..... He was on his way to meet me in Palo Alto, so I had to drive down and give him a ride home before heading out solo to tackle Old La Honda.


----------



## derek

francois said:


> Jens is a macheen! He does some wattage computations in his head and he's able to make his body work to perfection almost every time.


I see that Jens truly is a machine. 6th place at nationals TT in his age group.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road.php?id=road/2006/jul06/us_elite06/us_elite066#Jens

Congrats!

-Derek


----------



## spudbiker

HELP ME!! I want to do these climbs!
Visiting San Fran. soon and have 2 mornings open to ride. Hoping someone can tell me which of these rides are close to San Fran (I am staying near Nob Hill so believe I can take Golden Gate Bridge into Marin County?). Is the Mount Tam easy to get to from there?
Any advice would be great.
Thanks!
Ed


----------



## Hillen

*Olh*

Been waiting months to post to this thread:

OLH in January (way at the start of the season for me): 20:33
Today: 18:16.

New goal: Sub-18. I'll try again in Sept. Can't wait.


----------



## youngknees

30:31 montebello tonight, on my new road bike instead of the SS mt bike this time.
-Menso from MTBR


----------



## velocipede

moschika said:


> so that's pine flat. i haven't done it yet, tho i've past the turn-off and wonder a number of times. there are quite a few climbs in the north bay. one of my favorites, if you can call climbing a favorite, is cavedale. it think it goes up about 2000' in about 5 or so miles. joy road out by bodega is a quad-buster too. steep and about a mile. but it's steep all the way.


Cavedale = soul crusher.
I like Coleman from the coast to Occidental as well. I've only done it on my touring bike though. Can't imagine it on a light roadie with the intent of setting a time.


----------



## tuckerbretton

*Mt Tam from Stinson Beach*

As a reference for others thinking about this ride, yesterday it took me 56 minutes for the ~ 8 miles and ~2,400 ft vertical.
Solid climb with nice views, and the reward of the cool Pacific ocean post-ride. From the free day-use Stinson Beach parking area, turn right onto Highway One, and just out of town turn Left onto Panoramic Highway, then Left again about 4 miles up to get to the East Peak summit. There is a snack shop, visitor's center, and water available at the top.


----------



## grrrah

Did OLH for the first time. ~26:15 without knowing the route or when it was going to end. I am happy with the time, but I think I can shave 30-60 seconds off of that the next time I ride it, and pushing a bit harder.


----------



## gakster

grrrah said:


> Did OLH for the first time. ~26:15 without knowing the route or when it was going to end. I am happy with the time, but I think I can shave 30-60 seconds off of that the next time I ride it, and pushing a bit harder.


I see you've turned semi-roadie too ... 

Maybe the Thursday pm Gap crew can make a run at OLH 

Cheers.


----------



## bluhorizan

*Old La Honda Record*

I had the pleasure of meeting Eric Heiden a couple of months ago at a fundraiser in the bay area. I asked him about his bike riding and Old La Honda. He said he rode the Portola Valley Loop (11miles) a couple of times "to warm up" and then then rode up Old La Honda in 14 minutes 13 seconds! I asked him whether he sat or stood up for most of the ride. He said he stood the entire way except for a couple of more level sections. By the way he just moved his medical practice to Salt Lake City where he is a sports medicine orthopedist. Dr. Max Testa (Former Italian Cycling Coach and Physiologist) works closely with him. Eric is a very gratitious and humble man for all his accomplishments. My best time so far on OLH is 29 minutes 45 seconds. Would like to get down into the mid to low 20's!


----------



## MayGirl

Okay, just found this thread and someone asked about where the girls are...don't know if you had a specific group of gals in mind, but...I need motivation.

OLH and I have a very, um, strained relationship. My best time was in March during (collegiate) racing season (don't cry foul assuming I'm some spry 19 year old -- I'm 30, (grad students can race)) at 22:19. I really thought my stomach was going to burst into flames. I hover anywhere between 23 and 25 minutes when not training and trucking around my 10 extra lbs. 
My goal is, after base-mile training is over (gotta keep the HR no higher than 150 -- good luck to me doing THAT on OLH in less time than above), to be sub-21 min so I can kick some undergrad butt next season.

I never kept track of my times on the others or haven't ridden some of them...will start to.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

francois said:


> My times:
> 
> Montebello - 35:14 (set 3-2-05)
> Hate this climb. Love to hate it. Yeah!
> 
> Bohlman - 34:57
> 
> OLH - 20:20 (set 3-9-05)
> 
> Kings Mountain - 26:35 (set 6-23-04)


There I was. Here I am. I was injured for a couple of months and now I want to claw my way back. I've been riding for a few weeks now and am starting to push it this week. My times are:

OLH - 24:30
Average Power: 256 watts

Kings Mountain - 29:39
Average Power: 231 watts
Average Heart rate: 171 bpm

I'm pretty far off my good form but I have good motivation. Good to have this thread so I can beat my silly records!!

francois


----------



## eddy

francois said:


> There I was. Here I am. I was injured for a couple of months and now I want to claw my way back. I've been riding for a few weeks now and am starting to push it this week.


Welcome back, Francois! 

Maybe I'll see you on the road soon. 

Be sure to wave.


----------



## grrrah

grrrah said:


> OLH... ~26:15


down to 24:01 

I also timed myself for the E. Dunne from just past the bridge to the cattle guard - 44:00. I think its 6.7 miles, 2000'


----------



## CoLiKe20

grrrah said:


> down to 24:01
> 
> I also timed myself for the E. Dunne from just past the bridge to the cattle guard - 44:00. I think its 6.7 miles, 2000'


I beat you by 1 second. That was my best climb last year - so painful! I usu ave around 26.
I'm trying to get 23:30 this year. It's gonna hurt.


----------



## Completebum

Has anyone ever timed themselves up Hicks (north side)+Mt. Umunhum Rd. to the paint marking the park boundry? This has to be my favorite climb in the Bay Area. It has sections that are as grunty as Bohlman and views that are hard to beat, plus there is rarely traffic on Mt. Umunhum Rd. My best is 34.35 from the first bridge on the north side of Hicks right before you make the hard left to start the climb.


----------



## tron

I wanted to keep this thread alive so I thought I might as well post my times. I have been road riding for about one year now. I have been looking at other peoples results to help gauge my own times.

OLH:
26:04-First time up. I didnt know where the end was.
24:38- this past sunday. After blowing up my heart rate in the beginning I decided that I need ed to pace myself so I sat most of the climb.

Tunitas Creek:
38:? I only times myself once, I know I can improve as my legs were dead at this point.

Kings Mountain Rd.
28:35: I started out at about 34 minutes and started slowly bringing my times down.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

tron said:


> ...


Nice thread comeback. My old times are:

Montebello - 35:14 (set 3-2-05)
Bohlman - 34:57 (set 8-8-05)
OLH - 20:20 (set 3-9-05)
Kings Mountain - 26:35 (set 6-23-04)
Mt. Hamilton - 1:35:20

Somehow, I have no records for 2006. I think I was mountain biking so much and I got injured in July.

I'm back in shape now so I'll try and break all my silly records.

francois


----------



## rensho

Completebum said:


> Has anyone ever timed themselves up Hicks (north side)+Mt. Umunhum Rd. to the paint marking the park boundry? This has to be my favorite climb in the Bay Area. It has sections that are as grunty as Bohlman and views that are hard to beat, plus there is rarely traffic on Mt. Umunhum Rd. My best is 34.35 from the first bridge on the north side of Hicks right before you make the hard left to start the climb.


That is a nice climb. Very few cars, like you said. Steep!!!

Haven't timed myself. That sounds like a really fast time tho.


----------



## genejockey

*OLH first time in two years...*

I went up OLH for the first time in two years last weekend. 29:56. 

My best ever time was 24:55, but that was 6 years and about 20 lbs ago. BUT I just got myself a new Bianchi 928 with Veloce and a compact crank, and it made it a LOT more bearable - 34x25 is easier than 39x25! 

Still, I passed a couple folks. Gotta love riding in the Bay Area - no matter how slow you are, there's always somebody slower. And no matter how fast you are, there's always somebody faster! Of course, in my case, there are a whole lot more of the latter variety.

I used to ride King's Mountain a lot, but never timed myself. What are the start/stop points?


----------



## tron

The start/stops for Kings Mountain are pretty easy to find. There is a stop sign
right at the bottom near the intersection after the old store. The sign is only a stop for
those coming down. The stop is skyline blvd. stop sign there also.

Its funny how having that lower gear makes it easier to get up there. I guess thats why these other people have posted such good times on their mountain bikes. Makes me think that a triple would get me up faster. But, I guess my legs will get stronger?


----------



## kmac

grrrah said:


> I also timed myself for the E. Dunne from just past the bridge to the cattle guard - 44:00. I think its 6.7 miles, 2000'


I needed to get out of the doping forum and start posting about things I actually enjoy about riding! 

I just did Dunne to Henry Coe park (one more short steep section from the cattle guard, if I recall correctly). I think I did it in about 57 minutes. Nothing to write home about, but that was my first climb of that kind of length and I was happy just to make it to the top. Looking forward to doing it again!


----------



## bikerbert

My Old La Honda PR is 21:55 a few weeks ago. My goal is to break 20 mins by my 36th bday on August 29th!


----------



## California L33

mellowvelo24 said:


> Could be an "urban legend" however, I did hear Bob Roll (yes The Bob Roll) made it up in 47 minutes.. LA did L'Alpe D'Huez in 39:41 last year. It is "only" 9.6 miles and about 3000' of elevation. Diablo is 11.2 miles and 3700' of elevation. I don't see LA doing a sub 40 minute climb.


If I remember, didn't last year's Diablo Challenge winner do it in something like 46 minutes, and he was in his 50s. 

I've ridden to the ranger station, but never gone up Summit Road. It gets pretty steep. I keep telling myself when I get down to 190 I'm going to give it a try, but that hasn't happened yet. (I did go up Mitchell Canyon Road [which doesn't go all the way over the summit] on a mountain bike, but had to rest several times.)


----------



## roadndirt

*Montebello*

<b>Montebello Road</b>
distance: 5.3 miles 
climbing: 2020 feet 
Start/Finish: Stop sign at Stevens Canyon to dead-end gate
Description: Montebello Road is a dead-end to cars through open space preserves and is thus an excellent cycling route, especially for climbing. Montebello starts out very steep at about 9% then flattens out in the middle. The climb then starts back up again with some steep parts and rollers at the end.

Montebello Rd. is one of my favorite climbs in the bay area. I used to do this one after work when I worked at the Apple campus. The climb is very steep for the first 2 miles then tapers off when you pass the school. Best time for me was 41:50. A co-worker who used to race for Stanford could do it in just under 28 minutes!

Another climb to add here would be Quimby Rd - 5.2 miles from intersection of Remington Way and Quimby Rd. to the Halls Valley Ranch gate at 2264 ft. best time for me on this is 46 minutes. This climb never lets up and gets even steeper near the top. When I lived in Evergreen, San Jose, this was a staple climb for me.


----------



## kneejerk

OLH recent time is 24:30

HWY9 from Saratoga left turn (start of the white line) recent time of 44:00, when I raced I recall under 29 and change as my best effort (but it has likely grown vertically since then ;-)

I did Sierra in 36:30 recently

Descents (just give me 32 hole 3 cross wheels please):
Quimby, HWY 9 East, Montebello,


----------



## kretzel

*Hwy 9*

made some progress, 37:15 from the 25 mph sign to the blue Vista sign at top. new PR for me anyways. good omen with 24 hr solo worlds 2 weeks away and I was trashed all week so was quite surprised. guess that week of racing in BC did me right. Might test OLH next weekend if I get time, but seems unlikely. 

Cheers,


----------



## rhauft

*Mt Diablo Challenge*

I've done the diablo challenge more times than i can remember and living in the EB hills i know it as good as anybody. 

To finish in under 60min. you need to reach the ranger station (midway) under 30min.
If you exceed 30min. your not going to make to the top in 60min... end of story.

I'm 48 and haven't seen the challenge since 2003.
I'm going for it again this year after a 4 year absence.
My time in 2003 was 55:08
My time 2000 was 53:07


----------



## kneejerk

(probably best to post this in a new thread, or separate threads for each climb)

I timed my self up Redwood Gulch the other day, made it in 12:30, average of 6.6mph (per computer). I recall doing it in 10 minutes or so years back with knee breaking 39x23 gearing. Redwood Gulch is a nice climb, if you can handle the steepness. As others have posted the only other hill I fear as much is Hicks Rd. South..... but, then I have not been up On Orbit (soon!).


----------



## gakster

Woohoo .... !

Montebello : 39'55" 

Finally able to crack 40' on Montebello. Painful is an understatement.

I have been climbing Montebello every week-end to help prepare for this year Mt. Diablo Challenge. 

Montebello has always been a love-hate for me. I love how it helps me in climbing, hate the pain. Especially by the time I get to the entrance of Ridge Winery.

Cheers.


----------



## lanierb

gakster said:


> Woohoo .... !
> 
> Montebello : 39'55"
> 
> Finally able to crack 40' on Montebello. Painful is an understatement.
> 
> I have been climbing Montebello every week-end to help prepare for this year Mt. Diablo Challenge.
> 
> Montebello has always been a love-hate for me. I love how it helps me in climbing, hate the pain. Especially by the time I get to the entrance of Ridge Winery.
> 
> Cheers.


Is that end to end? (Just curious where you time it to.) Also, what does 40' on Montebello get you on Diablo? I'm training for Diablo too.


----------



## gakster

lanierb said:


> Is that end to end? (Just curious where you time it to.) Also, what does 40' on Montebello get you on Diablo? I'm training for Diablo too.


I timed from the bottom stop sign, Montebello x Stevens Canyon Rd to the end (gate).

I was 1h 11' xx'' last year @ Diablo. Hope to do a little better this year. Last year was my 1st Diablo ride.

Good luck at Diablo Challenge.


----------



## lanierb

gakster said:


> I timed from the bottom stop sign, Montebello x Stevens Canyon Rd to the end (gate).
> 
> I was 1h 11' xx'' last year @ Diablo. Hope to do a little better this year. Last year was my 1st Diablo ride.
> 
> Good luck at Diablo Challenge.


Nice! Good luck to you too! I'm shooting for 1h. Last year I was 1h 00' ~20". What a letdown...


----------



## California L33

lanierb said:


> Nice! Good luck to you too! I'm shooting for 1h. Last year I was 1h 00' ~20". What a letdown...


Letdown? Only if your name is Leipheimer. An hour and 20 seconds is smokin'


----------



## lanierb

California L33 said:


> Letdown? Only if your name is Leipheimer. An hour and 20 seconds is smokin'


Thanks! Still, I would have been much happier to lose those 20 seconds. (Hopefully this year!)


----------



## scmtnboy

*OLH - First Time*

I always wanted to try some of these climbs. I am a nut about keeping my times up my local climbs in Santa Cruz. I did OLH for the first time today with the noon ride. 

Time : 17:35
Avg Power 367 Watts


----------



## twain

17:35--that is sick phast! I haven't broken 21 this year.
Nice work!


----------



## kmac

I am always amazed at how many fast riders we have locally. My best up OLH is 26:30. 17:35 is fast, but then again 21 is too! I can't even comprehend doing it in 14 minutes! When I did OLH last, the guy I did it with did it under 24, and that seemed impossibly fast to me.


----------



## rensho

17s on OLH is dang fast. I do hear some of the regulars ride no handed(upper half) up OLH at a 17 pace! Yikes. I'm in the 20s myself.


----------



## craigthomas

I just started timing my climbs with the Garmin 305, we'll see if I can improve.

Redwood Gulch:
Last week
11:37

Montebello Road:
Last year
38:20

I ride with my wife quite a bit and end up double backing to make sure she's ok. Kinda messes up the whole timing thing.

Question for anyone: when you measure your time up a climb, do you ride fairly easy till you get to the start?


----------



## kneejerk

craigthomas said:


> Question for anyone: when you measure your time up a climb, do you ride fairly easy till you get to the start?


Not necessarily. I just time it as it comes, "good or bad give me the news". Only thing is I hate (not a terrorist) my current bikes computer, it doesn't have a stop watch function. I have to clear the damn thing at the bottom of climbs. (I need to fix this) I am just realizing how much I dislike my computer!


----------



## kneejerk

rensho said:


> 17s on OLH is dang fast. I do hear some of the regulars ride no handed(upper half) up OLH at a 17 pace! Yikes. I'm in the 20s myself.


OLH is amazing like that. If you take a really fit racer, they can pretty much go anaerobic up the entire climb and put down the gauntlet. Since it is on the short side. Pain, what pain?


----------



## craigthomas

Same here, especially when I ride on my own, i tend to ride fairly hard from door to door. A "Lap" button on your computer makes timing climbs a no-brainer. I've been happy with my 6 month old Garmin Edge. New ones are coming out so the 305 will have deals.



kneejerk said:


> Not necessarily. I just time it as it comes, "good or bad give me the news". Only thing is I hate (not a terrorist) my current bikes computer, it doesn't have a stop watch function. I have to clear the damn thing at the bottom of climbs. (I need to fix this) I am just realizing how much I dislike my computer!


----------



## ericm979

craigthomas said:


> I ride with my wife quite a bit and end up double backing to make sure she's ok. Kinda messes up the whole timing thing.


Go to the top, get your time, then go back down and ride up easy with her. 



craigthomas said:


> Question for anyone: when you measure your time up a climb, do you ride fairly easy till you get to the start?


If you're doing it as part of the noon ride the answer would be "no". If you're on your own, you'll get your best time if you warm up fully. For most people that means at least a few miniutes of fairly hard effort during the warmup.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Sierra Road, 29:58.

On my first climb attempt at Sierra Rd, I broke 30 minutes! It helped that I was on the Low Key Hillclimb series with about 50 riders faster than me.

This climb is just a brute. A compact crank is definitely needed. Also an hour warm-up might be good since the climb starts out so steep.

results:
http://lowkey.djconnel.com/2007/week8/results.html


----------



## Cruzer2424

So I just rode OLH for the first time ever today. 

Not a bad climb, I say.


----------



## thien

Cruzer2424 said:


> So I just rode OLH for the first time ever today.
> 
> Not a bad climb, I say.


Time please?


----------



## trainCatcher

I just started getting back into biking after a year long hiatus. I went up OLH in 26:17. I have a long way to go to beat my 19:49 PR that I set two years ago. Losing the extra 15 lbs around my waist would definitely help :blush2: 

Speaking of anaerobic, my average heart rate was 180 BPM when I achieved my PR, compared to 168 this weekend.


----------



## grrrah

Mt. Hamilton - 1:52:30 

I know, not that great, but I almost never time myself on this hill. Couple of stiff, frigid headwinds toward the top and I wasn't trying for PR until I got to grant ranch and realized I was on a good pace. I think I could of beat 1:50. Goal is to get 1:45 this year.

I also a set a PR for slowest descent. Toward the top, I stopped every mile to defrost my fingers. brrrrrrr.


----------



## CoLiKe20

twain said:


> 17:35--that is sick phast! I haven't broken 21 this year.
> Nice work!


yeah. that's gotta be quite a sight. I once got passed by a rider so fast it made me laugh because it looked so ridiculous how fast he was.


----------



## smw

Hwy 9-42:36

First time Ive timed myself, and Im pretty happy since I was shooting for 46:00. Now I think I can get it down to 35 minutes with some work. I have not been doing much in the way of sustained climbing lately. Avg watts was in the 340 range, not bad for my weight of 82kg's.
Since Im doing this once a week after work I expect to be able to knock some time off, but I wont time myself very often.


----------



## thien

smw said:


> Hwy 9-42:36
> 
> First time Ive timed myself, and Im pretty happy since I was shooting for 46:00.


Awesome Sean! You'll hit 35 in no time! :thumbsup:


----------



## smw

thien said:


> Awesome Sean! You'll hit 35 in no time! :thumbsup:



Well I think it'll be some time, but I also think it is within reach this year. I had the wattage to do it, just couldnt hold it all the way. Lots of climbing and I will get it, I figure a 380 avg should about do it. So Im a ways off yet.


----------



## smw

Old La Honda-22.50

I was totally stoked about this, my previous best had been 24:00 and that was just a few weeks ago. Guess all this suffering I been doing is paying off.:thumbsup:


----------



## thien

smw said:


> Guess all this suffering I been doing is paying off.:thumbsup:


35 on highway 9 is getting closer and closer! :thumbsup:


----------



## smw

New PB on hwy 9
39.55

it hurt alot. Not gonna be easy to get to 35 min. But I was stoked with todays effort.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr_John

So, second time (ever) up OLH, first time I timed it, so a personal best. 

20:10

I was pleasantly surprised. Not bad for a 49 year old. I was paced nicely by Kippy who beat me by about 30 seconds (thanks, bud), which probably helped. My next ride up it I know I can beat this, since I'm still not familiar enough with it and wasn't riding max effort. I thought it was going to grind on longer.

My goal is to get into the 18's by the end of summer. A stretch maybe, but something for me to shoot for. Yes, I'd consider 18:59 hitting my goal. 

And Thien, didn't you say you figured I could do it in 20? You were spot on.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brewtality

I have a new climb for your list - 

Mix Canyon Rd. Just north of Vacaville, it runs up a narrow canyon for 3.75 miles, 2000 ft of climbing. My step father who worked for Cal Trans claims it is the steepest paved road in California. Grades near the top exceed 20%. A couple of steep switchbacks. It is just brutal.
Typical route is from the bottom, where the road starts at Pleasant Valley Rd, up to the end of pavement. My PB is ~ 50 min. That was on a 32# mtb. I have heard of roadies doing it in 27 min.
I blew apart a rear wheel once coming down. It looked like the nipples got too hot and started breaking, leading to catastrophic failure of the wheel. That was scary at speed


----------



## ukbloke

*ukbloke versus OLH*

Inspired by yesterday's efforts by the TdF on L'Alpe d'Huez, I set out to conquer my personal target on Old La Honda. I've ridden this hill every 2 weeks or so for the last 9 months and have got to know it pretty well. Today I made some fine tuning to my usual routine:

Rode am for cooler temperatures
Parked at Arastradero Preserve rather than cycling in from Mountain View
Made a fresh batch of rice cakes the night before
Drank two cups of really strong tea
And finally got below my target with a time of 19:49  This corresponds to about 325 Watts and an average speed of 10mph. I use a 39 chain-ring up front and a 12-27 cassette. My RPMs were in the range of 75-90, and my heart rate was between 175 and 185 all the way up. Everytime my heart rate dropped below 180 I would push a little bit harder. I used my training/commuting wheel-set on this ride (Dura-ace/Open Pro with Gatorskins) rather than my "event" wheels, so I should be able to get a few more seconds off this.

Here's a chart showing my improvement on OLH:










The really slow time on May 15th was because of a heat wave.

I have a couple of other hills they I ride occasionally:

Sierra Road in 29:12 on 5/11/08.
Montebello Road in 33:23 on 6/24/08.


----------



## rensho

Wow ukbloke, impressive effort. Fast time, and a heavy HR expenditure. That must have hurt a little. Great job. That be a lot of wattage.


----------



## ukbloke

Thanks rensho! I didn't mind the hurt. For me, it is a matter of finding the motivation, staying focused and getting all the nagging doubts out of my head. My mantra is "fast and strong, and fast and strong, and ..." over and over in my head in sync with my breathing.

Also, my typical resting heart-rate is in the low forties. I was in the trauma center a couple of weeks back after a downhill crash on Montebello, and they kept asking me about my heart rate. They ended up turning off the alarm on their monitor!


----------



## kwc

I was testing the Storck Absolutist 0.9 today. Last Wednesday I did OLH on my Look 585 in 27:40 -- I was a bit out of shape and had a TT setup on (aero bars + seat forward). It wasn't too bad considering my PR is in the low 26's. But little did I expect my time today:

23:34

I was hoping for a 25-something to validate the 15lb bike, but dang! If I paced myself better I know I could have hit the 22's, but as it was my calves and hamstrings started cramping half way up.


----------



## AMike

Really nice work here. Looking forward to seeing all the numbers come down around the time of the low-key hillclimb series! I have yet to break my times from last year, but haven't taken a huge shot at it yet. Hoping to break 28 min on Montebello (28:21 last year) and under 23:30 if I can on Sierra Rd. (23:53 so far this year.) Those are too painful to do alone


----------



## dutch biker

Since Eric Heiden has been a hero of mine for the longest i decided I would give OLH a try. I started riding road bikes last fall and enjoy it very much but prefer to jump on my MTB. Either way gave it a shot, aint easy thats for sure, 25 min, it took me..I am planning on riding it a few more times and see if i can improve. Keep you all posted, if there is someone here who wants to tag along or give me some pointers I would appreciate it. I live in San Carlos....drop me a note....Jos


----------



## Dr_John

Second time up OLH timed this afternoon: 21:12. I am extremely pleased with this time. "Wait, why?" you may asked, based on my better previous time? This was following Moody, Golden Oaks, and Los Trancos. Yep, I tagged a run up OLH after doing the Ring of Fire. This ends up giving you 4500 ft of climbing around the Valley. My heart rate monitor gave out at the top of OLH, but fortunately my heart was still working. I did look at the monitor on and off lower on the hill and was pretty consistent at 173 (keep in mind I'm 49 years old, so that's chugging pretty good). What's funny is after I got about 3/4 of the way I figured I'd get out the seat and start hammering...whoops... to exhausted to even stand. Ramona always kills me. I have never sweated as much as I did today heading up it (15+% grade in places). The routes available on Bikely if you're interested:

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Ring-of-Fire-plus-OLH


----------



## Dr_John

OK, so after talking with Francis and Ken about OLH, I thought I'd give it a serious effort, with getting my best possible score being the intent of the ride. Fortunately, I've met my goal for the summer a bit early  I'm very pleased with this.

*Time:* 19:42
*Average heart rate:* 171 bpm
*Maximum heart rate:* 179 bpm (shows you how reliable the "220-age" formula is. That being the case, at 49 years old, my average was my maximum heart rate).

This was the first time I'd done it on my Tarmac SL (standard double crank), which is almost 2 lbs lighter than my Roubaix, the bike I was using for the previous climbs. Loved it on the Tarmac.

Next goal, sub-19 by the end of Fall. I think I'll be able to do this with a bit more work on my climbing and better cassette selection. For me, at my current fitness level, I think I'd do better with a 12-25 rather than the 12-27 I'm using now. The 27 => 24 jump is too awkward for me and this climb; a 25 => 23 is more appealing.

Anyways, thanks all for the encouragement and inspiration.

And for those that read this, you're rewarded by me informing you there's _a lot_ of glass near the stop sign at the top. Stay to the left and you'll be OK.


----------



## ukbloke

Nice job, Dr John! You were 7 seconds faster than my best. On the other hand I'm riding a $1300 aluminum bike with a triple, and perhaps I'll be asking my wife for a new bike. I haven't ridden OLH since so I'll have to get back out there to give it another try.

Recent times on other climbs:
- Highway 9 in 38:01 on 8/5/08 (from left turn out of Saratoga to Skyline)
- Page Mill Rd in 43:31 on 8/7/08 (from Arastradero to Skyline)


----------



## kwc

Dang Dr_John, dang (and congrats  )


----------



## twain

*Impressive!*

Nice work doing sub 20 mins! 
I haven't been able to go under that in over 2 years.

Great job!


----------



## Dr_John

Thanks all.



> You were 7 seconds faster than my best.


Depends on what side of the concrete bridge we started timing. 

I'm going to put OLH to the side for awhile and start working on Page Mill. I've climbed it exactly once maybe a year or two ago and absolutely hated it.



> Page Mill Rd in 43:31 on 8/7/08 (from Arastradero to Skyline)


Thanks. Since our OLH times are similar, I'll see if I can come in around that. Are you doing that on a standard or compact double, or a triple? I think I'll scout it out first on the trusty ol' compact-equipped Roubaix. Also, is there a best time on Page Mill traffic-wise, other than obviously avoiding rush hour?


----------



## ukbloke

I'm riding an Ultegra triple 52/39/30 with a 12-27 cassette, so I have plenty of gears for all occasions! On OLH I use just the middle chain-ring, so my gearing is very similar to yours. A few months back when I was doing 22 minutes I was using the granny ring and found that to be faster because I could maintain my cadence at about 80rpm. At 20 minutes I can now easily maintain a reasonable rpm in the middle ring, or if it is slightly steeper I'm out of the saddle anyway.

My lighter wheels are set up with a 12-23 cassette which I can probably manage now on OLH, but they're hung up in the garage without tires after I crashed out on Montebello a month ago :-(

On Page Mill today I will admit to using all my gears! I don't ride it often enough to comment on traffic, but it was very very quiet around lunch time.

I find the low-key hill climb data to be a good source of target times:

http://lowkey.djconnel.com/2007/
http://lowkey.djconnel.com/2006/

With all the effort I've put in this year I'm now up to about the low-key median time on each of the climbs that interest me! At least it is a fairly select group of individuals who choose to do these races, not the general cycling population! I might do a low-key event or two this fall, hopefully Montebello and Mt Hamilton.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Dr_John said:


> OK, so after talking with Francis and Ken about OLH, I thought I'd give it a serious effort, with getting my best possible score being the intent of the ride. Fortunately, I've met my goal for the summer a bit early  I'm very pleased with this.
> 
> *Time:* 19:42
> *Average heart rate:* 171 bpm
> *Maximum heart rate:* 179 bpm (shows you how reliable the "220-age" formula is. That being the case, at 49 years old, my average was my maximum heart rate).


Dammm, I've never broken 20 minutes. I'm inspired now.

It's game on!!!

BTW, we should have a roadbikereview OLH open uphill ITT. Sometime in September.

fc


----------



## Dr_John

> Dammm, I've never broken 20 minutes.


I think you're sandbagging us. . Recall the first time we added the Huddart loop to the RBR ride you dropped me handily...not an Amike "hey, I think I can still see him way up there"-type drop, but still a good distance ahead of me. That's what inspired me. :thumbsup: I know you've got a sub-20 in you.

@ukbloke - thanks for all the info. I'll definitely use my compact double.  I'll give it a shot next week some time.


----------



## ukbloke

> BTW, we should have a roadbikereview OLH open uphill ITT. Sometime in September.


Great idea! And can you add a filter so that AMike doesn't find out about it?


----------



## twain

I'm there for that OLH TT. 
Then we should do TT's on Canada road!


----------



## twain

Re: Page Mill, i just did a 42:00 two weeks ago. Timer went off at Arastradero and ends as you cross the stop sign at the top. 
Page Mill is brutal. I've never really felt comfortable on it. Key to speed is going fast when the incline lets up.

Re: gearing. I have a Cervelo R3 with 52/36 x 11-23. But my PR on OLH (19:42) was with 53/39 x 11-23. I don't think you need the 27 for OLH.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

Dr_John said:


> Also, is there a best time on Page Mill traffic-wise, other than obviously avoiding rush hour?


The best time is when the sun is not fiercely beating down on you on a hot day on the brutal section in the middle of the climb.


----------



## Dr_John

> But my PR on OLH (19:42) was with 53/39 x 11-23. I don't think you need the 27 for OLH.


I don't think I could push a 39=>23 up OLH with a good time yet. For my PR hill climb runs I'm seriously considering picking up an Ultegra B cassette with this gearing: 16-27 - 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 27. 16 for a top end?  But I love those lovely tight low jumps for climbing. Obviously not going to be much fun on the descents, but I'm usually hurting too much on them anyways to have fun.  As I was huffing and puffing my way up my most recent OLH run, I was afraid I was going to startle the folks I was passing. When I got to the top there was a guy and his kid there and they wanted to know if I was alright. Guess I didn't look too good.


----------



## ukbloke

> Ultegra B cassette with this gearing: 16-27 - 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 27


Neat - I had no idea that you could get a cassette like this!

It turns out that a triple with a 12-21straight block is very similar but with even tighter ratios where it counts. A more common 12-23 is only a little more spaced out, and that's what my "fast" wheel-set has. I like having the tight ratios without losing top end gears for descending and sprints, and that's how I justified getting a triple to myself. I can also pretend to have a standard double by denying myself the use of the granny gear on occasion.

I tried 12-23 on Sierra Rd today and it felt that I didn't have enough low-end gears even using the triple. I thought that I was going to blow up, but much to my surprise it was a personal best.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

OLH: 20:00* on Trek 760 with GEL 280's and 52-42 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 20 . So a lot of out of the saddle in the 42-20. Would have had a 13-22 had I been planning to climb that day - probably would have gotten me comfortably below 20:00, but anywho.

* April 1984


----------



## twain

Francis-you were knocking on the door of a new PR on Sunday. You are freaking impressive; you seem to be really gaining strength.

We need to try PRing Kings Mtn next time. I did 25:48 when we did the OLH + Kings back in June. Since we are in about the same OLH shape, I think you could easily take a minute off of your Kings PR from above.


----------



## Dr_John

> Neat - I had no idea that you could get a cassette like this!


:thumbsup: Clearly a special application cassette... like PR's for hill climbs!  I just ordered one. The standard 12-27 is fine for me touring/cruising, but I still don't have the legs/engine for those 27-24-21 jumps for a maximum effort.

Also, note the "B"-type Ultergra cassettes are not compatible with 10-speed only hubs.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

Dr_John said:


> I For my PR hill climb runs I'm seriously considering picking up an Ultegra B cassette with this gearing: 16-27 - 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 27. .


Will the 16 tooth clear your frame?


----------



## Dr_John

> Will the 16 tooth clear your frame?


Good point. Looks like it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

twain said:


> Francis-you were knocking on the door of a new PR on Sunday. You are freaking impressive; you seem to be really gaining strength.
> 
> We need to try PRing Kings Mtn next time. I did 25:48 when we did the OLH + Kings back in June. Since we are in about the same OLH shape, I think you could easily take a minute off of your Kings PR from above.


I clearly have some work to do. I came in 5th place out of 6 middle aged farts.

But man, look a Conrad's calves (red jersey)! That's why he's sub-20 at OLH.

fc


----------



## kpd

OLH: 37 minutes. 

My wife and I were quite happy with this, since we were keeping a mellow pace on our touring tandem (circa 1969) with about 30 lbs of camping gear.


----------



## Dr_John

*Page Mill Road*

Well, my second ever run up Page Mill Road, and my first successful. During my first try years ago I had to stop. This was kind of a scouting run since I wasn't sure what to expect.

*Time:* 43:28 (Arastradero to Skyline stop sign).
*Average HR:* 163
*Max HR:* 175

Oh my, that thing is brutal. I almost wimped out and stopped. That last little climb near Montibello is down-right mean.

I did use my 16-27 cassette. And this was on my compact-crank-equipped Roubaix. Not really much of a help on this climb since I seemed to be in 50-27 most of the time anyways. Plus I spun out a few times with the 50-16 top. It is great in the more moderately steep rolling areas. I can really keep a stable cadence with all the close choices. I definitely could not do this on climb on a standard crank.

For me, it's a really odd climb. When I'm done with OLH, I can barely walk. After this I felt fine, and went on and completed a 50 mile ride. It might sound like I wasn't working hard enough, but there were a few places where I almost quit due to exhaustion. 

I had forgotten how gorgeous the scenery and views are along Skyline up to 84. 

Anyways, I can see myself maybe knocking a minute off by the end of the year, but unlikely any better than that.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

If Page Mill isn't steep enough, try Alpine (warmup) to Joaquin (short but steep) to Old Spanish Terrace (down a little) to the cul de sac at the top of Vista Verde (not quite as steep as Joaquin, but after Joaquin has taken its toll).


----------



## Dr_John

I occasionally do that route from the other side, up Los Trancos => Ramona => Vista Verde => Old Spanish Trail as part of the Palo Alto Bikes "Ring of Fire" loop. Ramona's pretty tough for me.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

The Palo Alto Bikes "Ring of Fire" goes the "wrong" way on Joaquin. Maybe back in the day, people were breaking too many chromed Palo Alto Bicycles frame chainstays going up Joaquin  .


----------



## Dr_John

*Page Mill Road*

Well at least I'm consistent:

*Time:* 43:25 (Arastradero to Skyline stop sign).
*Average HR:* 162
*Max HR:* 172

I thought I rode it a lot better than last time, so I'm a bit disappointed in the time. But this was after the 'vigorous' (at least for me) RBR ride on Sunday and a pretty hard 40 miles yesterday, so I'll take it.


----------



## twain

Nice work on Page Mill! It's definitely a brutal climb. I like to call it our own Alpe D'Huez because Lance and Pantani did that in around 38 mins (though I wonder what they could do Page Mill in..30?)

The key to scavenging seconds seems to be to hit the flats/downhills as hard as you can while still recovering for the next lung-searing up hill. It does have a rhythm to it...just a hard one.


----------



## Dr_John

Thanks.



> The key to scavenging seconds seems to be to hit the flats/downhills as hard as you can while still recovering for the next lung-searing up hill. It does have a rhythm to it...just a hard one.


Yeah, I thought I had done a better job at that this time. I'll continue to work on it.


----------



## Dr_John

*Page Mill Road*

The rest and easy rides last week did me good. For the first time in forever I woke up today and felt great... so off to Page Mill for some self abuse.

*Time: *41:56 (Arastradero to Skyline stop sign).
*Average HR:* 166
*Max HR:* 175

Into the 41's. OK, barely, but needless to say, I'm very happy with this. I even surprised myself by being able to seriously hammer up the Huddart climb too. My plan is to continue doing Page Mill at least once a week with another climb thrown in... probably the extended ring of fire loop. Even though this cuts into my mileage, I think it's paying off. I still think I'll be able to make 10,000 miles for the year, which was my primary goal. And if I can work an OLH 18's in by the end of the year, personally I will have had a great cycling year. A couple more months and I think I'll be close.


----------



## thien

Dr_John said:


> And if I can work an OLH 18's in by the end of the year, personally I will have had a great cycling year. A couple more months and I think I'll be close.


That's awesome john! :thumbsup:


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

Dr John,

Did you time page Mill from the beginning of Arastradero or the end of it (the difference being the width of the road)? Is that standardized?

Also, make sure to climb the "reverse", but true, ring of fire up Joaquin, and then Old Spanish Trail to top of Vista Verde, not the wimped out ("Palo Alto Bicycles") opposite way down Joaquin and skipping the climb to the top of Vista Verde.

Try the extended ring of fire going up OLH, Page Mill, Joaquin-Vista Verde, and Kings Mountain in the same day, and if you have time, throw in Tunitas Creek. That will get you some quality miles.


----------



## Dr_John

Thanks thien. If not for RBR, I'd probably still just be slogging on the miles. You really got me started on looking at hills when I told you I didn't even know for sure if I had been up OLH, and told me you'd be surprised if I couldn't do it in a 20. And I thought you were crazy.


----------



## CoLiKe20

I am a little burn out this year - too much work hasn't help either. haven't been riding too much.
reading this thread inspired me to ride.


----------



## Dr_John

*Mount Hamilton*

First time for me. I had no idea what to expect and ended up really enjoying it. It's a good work-out without being exceptionally painful. There were a lot more cyclists on it than I thought there would be for a weekday. I did get a "go dude!" as I went by one of the other cyclist near the top. 

*Time:* 1:32
*Max HR:* 169 
*Ave HR:* 162

I did it on my Roubaix and carrying way more water than I needed. I'll give it a good run on my Tarmac in a few months. 

And my public service announcement: CalTrans is doing some serious roadwork near the top that's putting a lot of dirt and debris over the entire road. Fortunately I timed it right and wasn't delayed, although I did end up riding through a dust cloud from the street sweeper that another rider was waiting for to clear. No idea how long this will be going on or if it will be happening on weekends too.


----------



## rhauft

Mt Tam hill climb is this weekend (9/27) & Diablo Challenge is next.
Who will be there besides me?


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Dr_John said:


> *Time:* 1:32


That sounds really fast Dr. J. Great job!!!

fc


----------



## Dr_John

> That sounds really fast Dr. J. Great job!!!


Thanks. Didn't you do it under 1:30 in the past? That's kind of what I was hoping to hit. I think I can probably get to that, but hitting Twain's 1:25 is a ways off for me. 

I really like that ride. If it were closer to my abode I would probably do it once a week rather than Page Mill. I'm in L.A. right now, but the first thing I'm going to do when I get back, all rested, is do it again on the Tarmac. It should be a blast.


----------



## Dr_John

*Kings Mountain*

Finally timed myself up Kings Mountain. Not a stellar performance, as this was after a sub-par effort for me on Page Mill, but I wanted to get a time posted for something for me to beat. 

*Kings Mtn time:* 28:33
*Max HR:* 166
*Ave HR:* 159 (yeah, I was pretty beat).


I find Page Mill to be a real challenge. This time I tried to start off a bit easier, to save some for the top. Unfortunately I got to the top and was out of gas, so that didn't work for me.

*Page Mill time:* 44:10
*Max HR:* 172
*Ave HR:* 163

My new training regimen: below 42 min on Page Mill or off to Kings Mountain for punishment for failing.


----------



## Dr_John

*Old La Honda*

Not that I'm turning this thread into a blog or anything... 

What a great day for a ride, as I tagged along with ukbloke on his lunch ride.

*OLH:* 19:45 
*Max HR:* 175
*Ave HR:* 170

Not a PR, but I was really happy with this. I had forgotten my spedo/odometer, so I was relying on ukbloke's pace and my HRM. In the past I'd really be beat after a sub-20 time. I felt surprisingly good after this one. Now I know for sure I've got a sub-19 in me, and I'll continue working towards that.


----------



## ukbloke

Dr_John said:


> What a great day for a ride, as I tagged along with ukbloke on his lunch ride.


More like a "losing-my-lunch" ride for me! 

I was also without my usual telemetry today as I'd forgotten to recharge the batteries on the Garmin. I always go out too fast on the lower third, but today with Dr John on my heels and no heart-rate numbers to keep me in check, we did the first 1.1 miles in 6 minutes! And that's where I ran out of juice. Dr John built up a 20 second lead in the middle third that I couldn't get back. So I ended up at 20:05 as my will-power failed in the final third.

Mechanical excuse du jour -- air pressure in the rear tire was 110 psi at the start of the day, but about 30 psi at the top of OLH! The same thing happened on the return journey. I guess I have a slow puncture in the spare rear wheel. The ride quality and traction at 30 psi was pretty awful.


----------



## Dr_John

Glad you didn't notice me stick that ice pick in your rear tire as I went by.  

With that pace you started at, I figured I was either way off today or you were well on your way to 18 territory. 

Seriously, that you pulled a 20 with essentially a flat tire the whole way up blew me away. :thumbsup: Another minute or two of climbing and you would have passed me.


----------



## ukbloke

Dr_John said:


> Glad you didn't notice me stick that ice pick in your rear tire as I went by.


A reasonable retaliation for me distracting you with conversation as we approached all that broken glass earlier!



Dr_John said:


> Seriously, that you pulled a 20 with essentially a flat tire the whole way up blew me away. :thumbsup: Another minute or two of climbing and you would have passed me.


Thanks! After the completion of this week's experiments riding up OLH with the brakes on and then a flat tire 17, next week I'll just go the whole hog and pull my daughter up in the Burley trailer! She can crack a whip and scream out "faster, Daddy, faster!"


----------



## Dr_John

> A reasonable retaliation for me distracting you with conversation as we approached all that broken glass earlier!


And on my brand new tubeless front tire even! 

Thanks again. I had fun.


----------



## Dr_John

*Kings Mountain*

OK, a more serious effort up Kings Mountain, rather than just tacking it on after another climb. I rode directly there, and was on my Tarmac rather than my Roubaix:

*Kings Mountain:* 24:51 (Didn't I say I should be able to hit a 25 Francois?  )
*Max HR:* 174
*Ave HR:* 167

Followed by a run up OLH:

*OLH:* 21:03
*Max HR:* 170
*Ave HR:* 164

A really good day in the valley for me. Almost 50 miles total and about 5000 ft of climbing. I'm very happy with both these times, and the weather was absolutely fantastic (although a bit windy along Skyline). 

I think next I'll start working on Hwy 9.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Dr_John said:


> OK, a more serious effort up Kings Mountain, rather than just tacking it on after another climb. I rode directly there, and was on my Tarmac rather than my Roubaix:
> 
> *Kings Mountain:* 24:51 (Didn't I say I should be able to hit a 25 Francois?  )
> *Max HR:* 174
> *Ave HR:* 167
> 
> 
> I think next I'll start working on Hwy 9.


Very nice man. You are the master of anerobia!

fc


----------



## ukbloke

Dr_John said:


> *Kings Mountain:* 24:51 (Didn't I say I should be able to hit a 25 Francois?  )


Nice, that's a really fast time! There's a regular early-morning ride on King's Mountain, and an interesting blog by one of the guys from Chain Reaction Bicycles:

http://chainreaction.com/diary.htm

I went out to Sierra Rd on Sunday afternoon and did 29:37. Not quite a personal best, but I was happy given the gusting wind. For comparison this is about a 7.5mph pace versus the 10mph that I aim for on OLH.


----------



## Dr_John

> I went out to Sierra Rd on Sunday afternoon and did 29:37


Yeah, I need to do Sierra. So about 30ish looks like a good time by Francois and you. I've never done it but that gives me a ballpark time. I suspect Francois is using a compact double, so I'll give it a shot. I wish Hamilton, Sierra, etc. wasn't so far from San Mateo or be more inclined to hit them.

I really like Kings Mountain as a climbing work-out. The grade seems pretty consistent and at a value where I can do a lot if it out of the seat with a good cadence.



> You are the master of anerobia!


My next "team" jersey?:


----------



## ukbloke

Dr_John said:


> Yeah, I need to do Sierra. So about 30ish looks like a good time by Francois and you. I've never done it but that gives me a ballpark time. I suspect Francois is using a compact double, so I'll give it a shot. I wish Hamilton, Sierra, etc. wasn't so far from San Mateo or be more inclined to hit them.


I've done it with my lowest gear set to 30x23, 30x25 and 30x27. My best time was actually with the 30x27, but I think 30x25 is optimal for me now. The 30x23 was painful and I felt like giving up, but still sub 30 minutes on a good day. I think you'll be fine with a compact and preferably a 27 cassette, or if not a 25.


----------



## speedworkaddict

*Old La Honda*

I rode the famous OLH for the first time yesterday. I just moved here recently and just found out about it. My time was 23:00 from bridge to STOP sign. Any good for a beginner? I'm actually a runner disguised as a roadie.  I wish I had more money and time on my hands....


----------



## Dr_John

Yeah, for a first time on OLH a 23:00 is very respectable, especially for a beginner.

And I was a runner too. Cycling is way more fun.


----------



## Dr_John

*A better combo time*

Another nice day in the Valley for me. I improved my Page Mill/Kings Mtn combo time by whole three minutes :

*Page Mill:* 42:18
*Max HR:* 177
*Aver HR:* 166

followed by

*Kings Mtn:* 27:24
*Max HR:* 169
*Aver HR:* 162

Really happy about knocking three minutes off the combo time, and since I did this in the afternoon, it was in the mid 80's which probably made it a bit harder. I was going to tack on a run up OLH just to see what I could do it in after these two climbs, but ran out of time. Next time.


----------



## speedworkaddict

*Route question...*

Where does the Page Mill route start? What is it like? Still trying to find nice weekend rides around here and trial and error leaves me frustrated and out of shape. :mad2:


----------



## Dr_John

> Where does the Page Mill route start? What is it like?


Arastredero is usually used as the starting point and the end is at the stop sign at Skyline. For me it's pretty challenging because it's relatively long climb with some steep (>15%?) grades. The second third of it, between Gates 3 and 4 is always tough for a casual climber like me. A lot of the other Valley climbs I'll do on a whim, but I've got to be in the mood to commit to a serious effort on Page Mill. Here's a profile of the climb I did in Excel from Google data. Note grade between about 3.5 and 5 miles:


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

Do you use the leading or trailing edge of the intersection of Arastradero with Page Mill as the starting point for Page Mill timing? Or perhaps the middle? Note that the difference is bigger than the length of the starting bridge for OLH (not sure which part of the bridge is used as the starting point).


----------



## ukbloke

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Do you use the leading or trailing edge of the intersection of Arastradero with Page Mill as the starting point for Page Mill timing?


I use the trailing edge. I justify this because if I was coming down from Arastradero and turning right onto Page Mill, I wouldn't want to have to backtrack to the other side of the intersection just to start the stopwatch. But it really doesn't matter to me, as it is just a handful of seconds.


----------



## Dr_John

> I use the trailing edge. I justify this because if I was coming down from Arastradero and turning right onto Page Mill, I wouldn't want to have to backtrack to the other side of the intersection just to start the stopwatch. But it really doesn't matter to me, as it is just a handful of seconds.


+1. For me I'm usually coming from Foothill so I like to clear the intersection with both hands on my bars before I'm fumbling to hit go on my watch.


----------



## Dr_John

For the regulars here, what are your typical times for the San Bruno Mountain Hillclimb?


----------



## speedworkaddict

Would the San Bruno Mountain hill climb start at the "overpass" just inside the park at the bottom of the hill? What is the defined end of the climb? I shaved another :46 off my OLH time this week but I have to start tapering for a tri this weekend. Back at it late next week....


----------



## Dr_John

Here's a description of the route.



> http://www.peninsulavelo.org/sbhc/2008_sbhc_ad.html


I'm curious because I could possibly tag it on to my normal 50-mile Bay Trail out-and-back (it'd be great to add some climbing to an essentially flat route), and I might start working in South San Francisco, so it would be do-able during a lunch ride.


----------



## Dr_John

*Tunitas Creek/Page Mill Combo*

Finally got a time up Tunitas Creek. I started timing at Lobitos Creek Cut-off. Is there was every starts timing? I haven't been up Tunitas Creek in years, so I wasn't sure what to expect. I miscalculated the length of the upper flatter part, it being a mile longer than I thought.

*Tunitas (from Lobitos Creek Cut-off to Skyline)*: 40:45
*Max HR:* 169
*Ave HR:*161

This followed a typical pretty good run for me up Page Mill:

*Page Mill:* 42:25 (I marvel at my consistency on this; this time was much better than I felt. I thought I'd be in the 44's on this one)
*Max HR:* 176
*Ave HR:*167

I should be able to easily knock a few minutes of the Tunitas climb with a serious effort.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

If they repaved the flat part at the top of Tunitas Creek, you could shave off a lot of time (or at least I could). Or has this been repaved since Labor Day?


----------



## Dr_John

No. The top flat part is still in pretty sad shape. No idea if the crew was working up or down from they point they were at. But the section they did was fantastic. Not just crappy patching but an entirely new surface.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

Which part has the entirely new surface? I know the lower flattish part was resurfaced in the last year or so, but when I climbed it Labor Day, the middle and top were not repaved, but there was miscellaneous crap on the top flat part.


----------



## Miiles

Does climbing up to Henry W. Coe State Park count as a hard enough climb for this?


----------



## ukbloke

Miiles said:


> Does climbing up to Henry W. Coe State Park count as a hard enough climb for this?


Sure! I did it as part of the Tierra Bella century and remember a lot of up as well as some flatter parts. It is listed in the Western Wheelers South Bay climbs list as 2900 feet over 10 miles.


----------



## ratpick

Since I saw this thread I've been keeping track of my times and trying to hit a few climbs on the list. My baseline times. Wouldn't be hard to knock most of these down as most were part of longer rides so not full-on climbs...

OLH 11/8/08 24:30
not pushing as was headed over to climb Tunitas

Tunitas (from Lobitos Creek Cutoff) 11/8/08 51:35 
in the rain

Mt Hamilton 9/20/08 1:40:28

Kings Mtn 7/16/08 29:28

W Alpine 6/1/08 47:33


----------



## ukbloke

I had a new PR on Page Mill Road today at 42:26! My form is not particularly strong at the moment so I'm putting the improvement down to the new bike. The 50/34 compact x 12-27 cassette appears to be ideal for me on this climb. Weather today was really nice - slightly cool and sunny.


----------



## twain

francois said:


> I clearly have some work to do. I came in 5th place out of 6 middle aged farts.
> 
> But man, look a Conrad's calves (red jersey)! That's why he's sub-20 at OLH.
> 
> fc


Your calves look pretty huge, too, Francis!


----------



## Dr_John

> I had a new PR on Page Mill Road today at 42:26!


 Good job. I've only hit sub-42 once; usually I'm in the mid to high 42's for serious runs.


> My form is not particularly strong at the moment so I'm putting the improvement down to the new bike.


But apparently it's much better than mine. My last attempt up Page Mill was a fail; I bailed at Moody. But I was intent in getting a climb in so I limped over to OLH and turned in a 23 minute run - my slowest ever timed, including times when I was tagging it on after the Ring of Fire. It was in a driving rain/hail storm though, and I know I'm not at 100%...yes, still since the last RBR ride. I definitely have a low level respiratory problem. Would love to go to a doctor but the crack HR staff at my new job dorked up everyone's health insurance, so I'm patiently waiting for approval.



> The 50/34 compact x 12-27 cassette appears to be ideal for me on this climb.


See, I told you.  I keep thinking I can do it on a standard double, but between gates 3 and 4 always kills so I have to drop to 34 - 27 there. Some day.... 



> Weather today was really nice - slightly cool and sunny.


You must mean in the afternoon. My morning commute was one of the worst rides I've ever had - miserable damp air in the 30's (first time my hands every got cold), with dense fog for nearly the whole ride. I had to wipe my glasses every minute to even be able to see. Fortunately 3/4 of the commute is on the Bay Trail.


----------



## ukbloke

Dr_John said:


> Good job. I've only hit sub-42 once; usually I'm in the mid to high 42's for serious runs. But apparently it's much better than mine.


Sorry to hear that you're still feeling under the weather.



> See, I told you.  I keep thinking I can do it on a standard double, but between gates 3 and 4 always kills so I have to drop to 34 - 27 there. Some day....


Yup, you were right man, thanks! Sometimes it is hard to admit these things to oneself, but I'm really glad that I went with the compact. The idea of swapping back and forth between compact and standard crank depending on the hill wasn't very appealing either.



> You must mean in the afternoon.


Must be a South Bay versus Peninsula thing - there was some wretched fog when I woke up but it was blue skies by the time I went into work. My ride was indeed at lunch-time and it had warmed up quite nicely.

I rode OLH on Tuesday and even though it wasn't wet that day, OLH was still damp and dank from the fog. I've decided that on days like that I'll ride Page Mill or Sierra Rd or something else with some sun exposure. I'm curious to try the compact on Sierra Rd. It will be a very slightly higher gear than the triple with a 12-23. I've done that before in a good time but it was hard going. I'm also keen to try Montevina Rd out of Los Gatos which is a pretty spectacular climb to nowhere.


----------



## otterpop

GRR

I went up OLH today and got the _exact_ same time I had months ago when we did the mtbrbrtbrtbr time trial. 

Maybe it was because I rode there instead of driving to Woodside like I did with the last time trial. Perhaps it was due to a chilly, rainy headwind. 

When are we doing this again?

STANDING TALL at 24:15


----------



## Tort

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> If they repaved the flat part at the top of Tunitas Creek, you could shave off a lot of time (or at least I could). Or has this been repaved since Labor Day?


The County has been busy. They have chip sealed the lower section and are using cutback (temporary kind of asphalt) on the rest of it. I went up a week ago and they weren't done yet, but it looks like they will be soon. They were hauling cutback all week from the hot plant I work at in RWC.

My first time ever on OLH was about 28 min so I was told. Didn't think to time it myself. Did Tunitas the same day and have no idea other than it made me want to cry out several times. Diablo seemed great until that 17% finish, which I locked up on. Next time, no really next time I pedal to the top.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tort

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Which part has the entirely new surface? I know the lower flattish part was resurfaced in the last year or so, but when I climbed it Labor Day, the middle and top were not repaved, but there was miscellaneous crap on the top flat part.


The bottom section of Tunitas you saw is still the only section that is finished. Apparently they are busy paving a thin lift on the rest of the hill with the intent of putting the final surface (similar to the bottom section) on sometime this summer, like around July. I got this directly from a county dept of pub works employee who seemed to be in the know.


----------



## Killroy

I did 19:40 up OLH with heart attack like pain in my arms.


----------



## ukbloke

Killroy said:


> I did 19:40 up OLH with heart attack like pain in my arms.


That's awesome! I bet it was really nice up there today.


----------



## CHL

Hi Miles:

How was the descent off Henry Coe? I've always wanted to go up there but have been weary due to the "sketchy" road surface conditions. Anything I should look for?

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## Miiles

CHL said:


> Hi Miles:
> 
> How was the descent off Henry Coe? I've always wanted to go up there but have been weary due to the "sketchy" road surface conditions. Anything I should look for?
> 
> Thanks,
> CHL


Well, its a pretty tricky descent but the road surface isn't too bad. I remember there being a cattle guard but I can't remember if the grates in the road were parallel or perpendicular to the road, so watch for that. I haven't been up that road since are last round of storms so I don't know about any debris or down trees, I would make a call to the Head Quarters (408-779-2728) and ask about the road conditions, a volunteer, sheriff, or park aid should answer and they will be able to give you a realistic overview of the road conditions. Enjoy, and let me know how it goes.


----------



## kneejerk

Killroy said:


> I did 19:40 up OLH with heart attack like pain in my arms.


What about your legs?........ Nice climbing:8:


----------



## Killroy

kneejerk said:


> What about your legs?........ Nice climbing:8:


That's the funny thing. The pain in my arms, which is just like a heart attack symptom, was telling me to slow down alot more than my legs. I dont remember my legs feeling that bad.

There are plenty of people in Alto Velo (Webcore clones) that would ride away from me at 9:40 pace.


----------



## ukbloke

> There are plenty of people in Alto Velo (Webcore clones) that would ride away from me at 9:40 pace.


Funny typo!

It sure is quiet in this thread! Is everyone out there doing base miles or interval training?

I did 35:00 on Page Mill Road, but this was (obviously) not the usual route. This was from the "10mph U-bend sign" just before the bottom switch-back on Moody Road, up to Page Mill and then onto Skyline. The "joy" of this route is that you instantly get hit by the steep grades up Moody Road, and still get all the "best bits" of Page Mill Road. This time of year is perfect for Page Mill Road - you get some sun to warm you up, but not the oppressive heat of summer.


----------



## neuroslug

19:15 up OLH today. Personal best by 52 seconds. 

-- Nils


----------



## ukbloke

neuroslug said:


> 19:15 up OLH today. Personal best by 52 seconds.


Awesome, very impressive! What kind of training are you doing to improve by such a big margin?

I'm having OLH withdrawal symptoms, perhaps I'll try to get out that way again soon.


----------



## Dr_John

I am so glad to be back in form. Can you believe that ever since the December RBR, where I bonked, I've really been riding like crap. I kept the mileage up and doing my weekly climb up San Bruno Mtn. at work, but I was way off. All week I've been posting personal bests on everything I do on my bike, from commutes, loops, and today I knocked _minutes_ off my San Bruno Mtn. climb, and looking at my HRM data, while feeling great, I wasn't even really pushing myself. It's the first time in maybe six months that my quads haven't continuously hurt. No idea what's going on, but I really hope it's permanent. I'm really considering taking some time off work (my boss is a hard-core triathlete, so he gets it) to get in more quality mileage.


----------



## tron

Took off work early on Monday to ride up Kings Mountain after a long time away. I was feeling good the whole way, stood most of it. The whole time I was thinking that it was definitely going to be a pr. Anyway, when I got to the top it was 31.03. I was so depressed. I felt great the whole ride up, rarely went into the granny. I guess i need to push myself into the red more.


----------



## ukbloke

tron said:


> Took off work early on Monday to ride up Kings Mountain after a long time away. I was feeling good the whole way, stood most of it. The whole time I was thinking that it was definitely going to be a pr. Anyway, when I got to the top it was 31.03. I was so depressed. I felt great the whole ride up, rarely went into the granny. I guess i need to push myself into the red more.


I often find that if I feel good on a timed effort, then it just means that I'm not going hard enough! It seems that a certain level of discomfort is required to get a new PR. I've been trying to pace myself either by my average speed, or by splitting hills up into sections and keeping track of my splits.

I don't know how you can do all of Kings Mountain standing. I can do Moody Road standing (shorter but steeper), but anything longer than that I have to do mostly sitting. What sort of cadence are you turning? My best efforts usually correspond to when I can keep my average cadence close to 80rpm. I try to only stand during the steeper stretches to maintain cadence, and there aren't many of those on King's Mountain.

And don't be depressed. It's early in the riding season, and you have plenty of time to improve that PR. You can't begin the season at the same level at which you finished the previous one, and it is probably counter-productive to try.


----------



## tron

It was just one of those days when it felt better to stand then sit and pedal. normally i wouldnt so much.


----------



## ukbloke

It sure has been very quiet in this thread!

Today I got 19:50 on OLH in near ideal conditions. This was my first time under 20 minutes this year, and also my first time under 20 on the new, lighter, supposedly faster bike. I was fully loaded with water and food for a 50+ mile ride so I was pretty pleased with this effort. For once my pacing was really good with a 6:40 first third, a consistent pace through the middle third (usually my undoing), and a strong finish. The only time I've gone faster was 19:45 with Francis hot on my tail.

Finally, I'll be getting a PowerTap tomorrow so that I can get more serious about this.


----------



## dutch biker

My best is 23.52. Are you all going to do a time trial soon, if so would love to partake sounds fun.


----------



## Dr_John

*Dr_John's Page Mill Birthday Challenge*

I wanted to mark my 50th birthday with some type of self challenge/benchmark I could use for the future. So last Saturday I headed out to the hill. Yep. It was 100+ that day. I haven't been climbing at all (not a single timed climb this year), so I was seriously doubting I could even finish Page Mill, let alone do it under 50 minutes. Seems like a good benchmark to me... beat my age up Page Mill for the rest of my life. 75 minutes at 75? Should be interesting.

Anyways, considering the heat, I still felt better than I thought I would and managed a 46:05. Last time I tried Page Mill (December), I bailed at Moody, humiliated.  My best times last year were in the 42-43 range, so I'll take that. Heart rate looked good throughout, and the first third was spot-on with my better times. I just lost gas the last third. So now I'm heading back to Page Mill once/week, no matter what.



> Today I got 19:50 on OLH in near ideal conditions. This was my first time under 20 minutes this year


I remember thinking last year that I'd be able to do a sub-19 at some point. Now I'll be very content to get a sub-20 in this year, so good going. The last ride I did with you, you're definitely climbing much better now than I am. Although Tunitas was fun... especially when that one guy we passed said "nice pace!"


----------



## ukbloke

dutch biker said:


> My best is 23.52. Are you all going to do a time trial soon, if so would love to partake sounds fun.


I'd be up for it, schedule permitting! The other option is to wait for the OLH 2009 Low Key Hill Climb on October 10th.


----------



## ukbloke

Dr_John said:


> Anyways, considering the heat, I still felt better than I thought I would and managed a 46:05.


That's better than I would have done! They say "Mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the midday sun", but I wilt really easily in the heat and lose all my willpower. Anything over the low 70's and I won't ride Page Mill (or Sierra Road), and head for the shady climbs instead. I guess that makes you a mad dog 



> Although Tunitas was fun... especially when that one guy we passed said "nice pace!"


Yeah, some things I've heard people say on climbs recently: with a heavy eastern european accent "What am I, standing still?", "Have you got a rope?", and today at the top of OLH "Next time, try harder!" and "What did you do it in then, like 23 minutes?".


----------



## thien

Dr_John said:


> I wanted to mark my 50th birthday with some type of self challenge/benchmark I could use for the future.


Happy Birthday John! :thumbsup: I thought you were being quite all this time, secretly training, and crushing hills, just to show up at the next group ride even faster than you were last year!


----------



## Dr_John

Thanks!



> I thought you were being quite all this time, secretly training, and crushing hills, just to show up at the next group ride even faster than you were last year!


I wish. :cryin: Just trying to stay ahead of the curve. I'm still managing 800+ miles/month, but most are junk commute miles. I really enjoy not driving, and I get an OK work-out, I've just got to get to the hills at least once/week. Last year I was managing two hill shots/week and it really helped.

Off to Page Mill I go.


----------



## dutch biker

Yeah!! Shaved a minute of my time today. New PR of 22:50 on OLH. Must be all the other folks on the road that i was passing on my way up. Gonna give it some more tries, and hope to get close to 20. I felt I could go a little harder. If one of you guys can pull me up the hill to help me out that would be great!

Jos


----------



## Dr_John

Good job. Yes, if you're able to knock minutes off your time like that, keep working at it and you should be able to hit around 20 pretty quickly. That seems to be the time mere mortals eventually linger. May I suggest not just doing OLH. Run the harder climbs (Page Mill, Ring of Fire, etc.) and OLH will seem like a warm-up ride at full intensity. That's how I got into the 19's.

I did a 44:11 on Page Mill last Monday, and, no lie, a 44:12 yesterday. I really want to get back in the 42's, so I'm heading back every week. It really is a great climb. I definitely don't have my climbing legs. When I was doing it in the 42's, I was able to sprint in the few level areas and unkink the legs. Now in those places I'm catching my breath and just hanging on. While not a great time, I felt good after it, so I should be in the low 43 next month. Once I break into the 42's, back to OLH.


----------



## ukbloke

I had a break-through ride on Page Mill today and was rewarded with a new personal best of 41:08 . If I include the fractional part (number of days since birthday) I matched my age! I haven't ridden the full Page Mill climb since January as I've been doing Moody and Page Mill Rd instead. I had so many factors in my favour today that it almost felt like I was cheating.


----------



## Dr_John

:yikes: Congratulations! :thumbsup: Really amazing. 

You're knocking off time - I'm be really glad to be in the 42's in a month.


----------



## ratpick

Sorry if this is in the thread somewhere but where are you starting your timing on the Page Mill climb? Francis' initial start note was "The climb of Page Mill Road begins approximately 1.2 miles south of its extended intersection with Arastradero Road.". Is that the Foothill intersection?

I've climbed Page Mill a few times but nearly every time coming from somewhere else (Moody, Arastradero, etc).

My Death Ride training is starting to pay off - knocked 40 secs off my OLH down to 23:17.. all going well by July I hope to be approaching the 20s! I'm pretty sure I could do much better with a rabbit up the road to chase


----------



## ukbloke

ratpick said:


> Sorry if this is in the thread somewhere but where are you starting your timing on the Page Mill climb?


We agreed somewhere in this thread that the "official" starting point would be the trailing edge of Page Mill's intersection with Arastradero Road West - ie. the side of Arastradero that goes to the preserve. Even more specifically, there is a drain on the side of the road and this is what I hit the lap timer. This is probably 1.5 miles or so away from the Foothill intersection. If you're coming from Arastradero (either direction) you can easily start your timing at the right place. There's still up to a mile or so of relative flat before the real climbing begins.



ratpick said:


> My Death Ride training is starting to pay off - knocked 40 secs off my OLH down to 23:17.. all going well by July I hope to be approaching the 20s! I'm pretty sure I could do much better with a rabbit up the road to chase


Good for you! We could try to hook up for an OLH effort some day. I try to get out for training rides Tuesday or Thursday lunchtimes. Evenings and weekends are much more difficult for me because of family commitments.


----------



## ratpick

Oh .. I climbed Tunitas Creek Rd this weekend and was impressed with the amount of paving that's been done. It seems that it's still a work in progress (my tires actually felt like they were sticking to the surface on a section in the middle).

If this gets completed, it might actually become descendable.. although I'm really not sure where you'd want go if you did descend, other than right back up  Maybe when the Devil's Slide tunnel is complete it might make for a loop up Hwy 1 for those wanting headwind training


----------



## ukbloke

*New PB on OLH!*

:7: Old La Honda 19:29 :7:


----------



## twain

Nice work! Sub 20 rocks!


----------



## Dr_John

> Old La Honda 19:29


I'm not surprised at all. After your Page Mill time, I was going to suggest making an OLH soon, since you're riding great. I knew you'd do a personal best no problem, and thought you might be approaching 18. You read my mind.

Do I have to even mention heading over to Kings Mtn as soon as possible? You'll knock off a sub-25 no problem.


----------



## ukbloke

Dr_John said:


> I'm not surprised at all. After your Page Mill time, I was going to suggest making an OLH soon, since you're riding great. I knew you'd do a personal best no problem, and thought you might be approaching 18. You read my mind.


I appreciate the confidence that you have in me! I knew that I'd PB today too, and pretty much organized the last 24 hours around it! On Page Mill I was able to pick off all the low-hanging fruit to get that time, and I felt great the whole ride. OLH is a different beast though, and there's no fruit left on that tree any more. It took a supreme effort to take those 16 seconds off my time. I could imagine scavenging a few more seconds here and there, but not 30 seconds. Perhaps if I back off and rethink my training I can aim to peak in October to have another big go.



> Do I have to even mention heading over to Kings Mtn as soon as possible? You'll knock off a sub-25 no problem.


I'm not so sure about that! It will have to be next week now. OLH is already a 40 mile round-trip for me, and that is not so easy to squash into a lunch "hour" . Also, I think my altitude-improved blood chemistry will all be gone by next Tuesday, so I should be reverting to norm.


----------



## ukbloke

Dr_John said:


> Do I have to even mention heading over to Kings Mtn as soon as possible? You'll knock off a sub-25 no problem.


King's Mountain, new PR, 24:57!  

25 minutes on King's is one hell of a challenge. You basically have to do a sub-20 OLH, and then keep going at the same pace for another 5 minutes. I wasn't at all sure that I could do this, and I remember thinking that you hit it out of the park when you posted your King's time.

I was on the verge of missing the 25 minute mark, but I got over-taken with 100 yards to go by an old pick-up with a mountain biker hanging off the back getting a tow up at about 15mph! This was not something I could let pass! I jumped to try and catch his wheel but ended up too far back, so I got out of the saddle and sprinted. I came around the mountain biker just as he let go of the truck, and then continued onto the line to find that I was just inside of 25 minutes! If it wasn't for that guy I would have been outside for sure.


----------



## Maaku

Hi all, my PR's:

OLH - 22:20
Redwood Gulch - 11:00
Hwy 9 - 40:20 (starting at the left hand turn on Saratoga Ave. to the parking lot at the top of 9)

I only get the chance ride 1-2 days a week but it's summer now and i'm out of school and plan on riding all summer to improve those times. Will post my times as I go.


----------



## ukbloke

I'm on a roll. Today I did 32:39 on Montebello Road, which is a new PR by 41 seconds!

Next week - Highway 9, Montevina Road
Week after that - Sierra Road, Mt Hamilton

It's like having my very own low-key hill climb series!


----------



## Dr_John

> King's Mountain, new PR, 24:57!
> 
> 25 minutes on King's is one hell of a challenge. You basically have to do a sub-20 OLH, and then keep going at the same pace for another 5 minutes. I wasn't at all sure that I could do this, and I remember thinking that you hit it out of the park when you posted your King's time.


 :thumbsup: Nice job on the Portola Valley "mere mortal" Trifecta: sub 20 OLH; sub 25 King's Mountain; sub 42 Page Mill. Yeah, the day I did sub-25 on King's, I knew I was going to do it. I was doing 27's on after serious efforts on Page Mill and or OLH, so I knew a direct shot of near 25 min. was within reach. Definitely more proud of that than all the sub-20 OLH's I did. 

I really regret never making a serious effort on Mt Hamilton. I predict you'll do a sub 1:00.


----------



## ukbloke

Dr_John said:


> I really regret never making a serious effort on Mt Hamilton. I predict you'll do a sub 1:00.


Er, I don't think that's quite what you meant! Sub-hour and I'd be thinking about turning pro, even at my age! Here are the 2008 low-key results for example. 1:30 is the time to beat for mere mortals, and that's 3 minutes better than the low-key median for 2008. 

I think I'll be doing Mt Hamilton straight out the door from my house in 2 weeks time. It will be a before-work ride and probably a crack of dawn start.


----------



## Dr_John

Whoops. Yeah. Meant 1:30.


----------



## twain

New PR on Tunitas today.
I time it from the bridge (where the road starts to really pitch up) to the stop sign at the top.
The road is finally settled down (after being partially paved) and not tacky though still punishing for the last 1/3rd. In any case, back in Feb of 2006, time was 25:15. Took off 3/4 minute with a 24:32 today, riding the Scott Plasma tri bike. The aerobars and tt stance help you work different muscles on the flatter sections.


----------



## Dr_John

Congrats on the PR! :thumbsup:


----------



## ratpick

Good suggestion for a timing point for Toonytas.. Francois' original (hwy 1) no longer works because it's impossible to ride past the Bike Hut and not stop! I've been using the Lobitos Creek Cutoff intersection, but I'll look for this bridge next time.


----------



## Dr_John

The traditional start point is still the Lobitos Creek Cut-off, so you can still stop at Bike Hut and time your run.


----------



## ratpick

Dr_John said:


> The traditional start point is still the Lobitos Creek Cut-off, so you can still stop at Bike Hut and time your run.


I wouldn't say I'm a traditional guy, but that works for me and puts my PB at an unimpressive, but improving, 45:36. I seem to drop 5 mins off my PB each time I do Tunitas Creek - I think it's something in the Bike Hut organic dried apricots :thumbsup:


----------



## zott28

I did the Mount Diablo challenge in 2006. My seat post broke at about 3 miles in I foolishly kept going. I took 874 place out of 957 riders, made it in 1:52:35.1 
8 miles of riding up hill standing gets old fast. The guy that won that year did it in 47 mins at 51 years old.


----------



## ratpick

I can report that riding with ukbloke rubs off.. 2 new PBs for me today!

Kings Mountain Rd: 28:14 min, 8.8 mph

The other is Edgewood Rd which is my warm-up climb on the way to Kings or OLH - it's only short (1 mile) but I haven't been able to beat my time there from July last year until today.

Although a long way out of ukbloke (or Dr John)'s league still, I'm pleased with the Kings climb as I put to use some hints ukbloke gave me on how to motivate myself to keep up the consistent effort. 

Post-Death Ride I must redo OLH - I'm certain I would be in the 22s now.


----------



## twain

Highway 9 PR

Was riding with some monsters today; pushed the pace up Hwy 9. 
From the bridge, 30:16. 4 mins faster than before.


----------



## poff

Did SCMC today, Jamison Creek Rd is a tough climb - it is very mellow at the start but then you climb 1,400 ft in a less than 3 mi. I was checking grades on my garmin and last 2.5 mi had 2ble digit grades throughout and it was hitting 17-20% on almost all switchbacks (there are a lot of them).


----------



## twain

New PR on Kings Mountain
Went up Kings today with my buddy Derrill. Riding our tri bikes, talking the whole way. The only difference is we did some long "out of the saddle" sessions.
New PR of 25:37. Go figure.


----------



## ukbloke

twain - nice work and great times on Highway 9 and King's Mountain! I can see how riding in a fast group would really help on Highway 9 with the lower grade and higher speeds.

I've been riding just for the plain fun of it over the last couple of months, but now thoughts return to serious hill climb efforts. So I did get back to OLH for the first time yesterday with a power meter on board. My aim was to do a 20 minute OLH run to set a baseline and to try to ride as consistently as possible at 300W and then ramp up at the end. I've attached the graph. It has power, elevation, grade and heart rate on top of each other. I did it in 19:57 at an average of 307W.

It is interesting to see how spiky the power profile is, even though OLH is relatively consistent and considering that I was trying to keep the power as constant as possible. I managed to keep it mostly between 250W and 350W, pretty well centred on 300W and reasonably consistent through the duration of the climb. Interestingly the power tends to spike upwards on the slightly steeper sections, then spike downwards as the grade lessens and then reverts back to the mean. The main takeaway for me is to concentrate more on applying power when the going gets *easier*.

I've added cadence to the chart. It looks like I could do a better job holding my cadence in the middle part of the climb. Other stats:

Cadence: 77.5 rpm average, 106.7 max
Heart rate: 172 bpm average, 185 max
Power: 306.3W average, 479.0 max


----------



## ratpick

ukbloke said:


> I've been riding just for the plain fun of it over the last couple of months, but now thoughts return to serious hill climb efforts. So I did get back to OLH for the first time yesterday with a power meter on board. My aim was to do a 20 minute OLH run to set a baseline and to try to ride as consistently as possible at 300W and then ramp up at the end. I've attached the graph. It has power, elevation, grade and heart rate on top of each other. I did it in 19:57 at an average of 307W.


Not meaning to make your graph any busier  but I'd love to see your cadence for that run too...


----------



## ukbloke

ratpick said:


> Not meaning to make your graph any busier  but I'd love to see your cadence for that run too...


I'll see if I can add that in later tonight. I'm pretty sure it averaged around 80 rpm, but I haven't looked at the variation.


----------



## Dr_John

Nice going Twain and ukbloke. Great to see you guys making improvements.

I love the 450+ watts at the end of the OLH run. :thumbsup: Looks like you haven't changed your OLH strategy... I'm usually dying at the end, and you're coming on strong.


----------



## twain

ukbloke-insane power at the end! Maybe you should pour some of that across the whole course and really drop the times!
I followed Red (friend of Derek and Francois) today up OLH; he was so damn smooth and fast. I hung on until about 1/2 way. He turned in a 19 flat! I was back 43 seconds.
Later we did Tunitas. From the bridge it took me about 25 min. Red did it in 21:30. Insane!


----------



## ukbloke

twain said:


> ukbloke-insane power at the end! Maybe you should pour some of that across the whole course and really drop the times!


This is exactly what I'm trying to do with the power meter! In the past I would start out with that 400W surge and feel great for the first mile, and then it would become a sufferfest. I would end up losing bags of time in the middle and at the end. Of course, a sustained 400W on OLH would yield a sub 16 minute time! But 19 minutes at 300W and then one minute at 400W for the finish only saves me about 15 seconds of time. The trick is indeed to mete out that extra wattage over the whole climb ... and then dig deeper again for that final minute to eek out some more time.


----------



## fmarrs3

I did the Alto-Velo A ride on 7/26 for the first time. This edition went over King's Mountain and West Alpine, and then I did OLH on my own.

King's Mountain ~23:10, 355W norm. 
W. Alpine ~27:00, 355W norm. 
OLH - 18:40, 348W norm. 

My girlfriend lives in Palo Alto, so I don't get to climb these all that often, but all were personal bests.


----------



## twain

You are a friggin monster.
Absolutely incredible times individually, let alone all three at once.


----------



## twain

Finally: new OLH PR - 19:30
Though these other studs are crushing this time, finally took 12 seconds off previous PR set in 2005.


----------



## ukbloke

twain said:


> Finally: new OLH PR - 19:30
> Though these other studs are crushing this time, finally took 12 seconds off previous PR set in 2005.


A new PR of 19:19 on OLH today. Now it's your turn! 

I am in awe of fmarrs3's times and consistently epic power output.


----------



## twain

Nice work, Ukbloke!
Damnit, no rest for the weary.


----------



## fmarrs3

haha, thanks ukbloke! new record as of 8/19:

OLH - 18:02 @ 381W normalized, before the Valley ride

It must be that peaking time of the year!


----------



## ratpick

ukbloke said:


> A new PR of 19:19 on OLH today. Now it's your turn!
> 
> I am in awe of fmarrs3's times and consistently epic power output.


Congrats! So that's what you've been up to


----------



## ukbloke

ratpick said:


> Congrats! So that's what you've been up to


OLH is what I'm *always* up to!  Unbelievably my tally is 53 rides on OLH in the last 2 years. It turns out that most of those were in 2008 as that was my big goal for the year, but I still head over there pretty often.


----------



## Dr_John

Wow. Nice work on OLH. :thumbsup:


----------



## lastchild

All the Diablo times seem to be the traditional Southgate route...any Northgate times?
I've never even done Southgate...always Northgate. I hear coming from the South is easier?


----------



## kneejerk

*Moody to top of Page Mill in just under 40min. today*

I timed myself from the 10mph sign at the first steep hairpin on Moody road to the top of Page Mill Rd. at HWY 35 in just under 40 minutes. The climb starts nearer Foothill College but, that is the beginning of "STEEP". 

Then I continued to junction of HWY 35 and HWY 9 in around 1 hr. 6 minutes. Felt easier than climbing straight up HWY 9. HWY 9 East side is such a steady grind it usually taxes my lower back.


----------



## ratpick

lastchild said:


> All the Diablo times seem to be the traditional Southgate route...any Northgate times?
> I've never even done Southgate...always Northgate. I hear coming from the South is easier?


FWIW, I did the North Gate climb (gate to top of final steep pitch) in 1:40:12 on 7/20/09. I doubt that's a particularly fast time (I wasn't pushing) but it's something to compare against 

BTW, Franz Kelsch setup a Bay Area hillclimb tracking site at http://www.ultracycle.net/records/ca-climbs.php. He updates it manually (be gentle uploading all your times). Something like that on this site would be cool


----------



## answ

Hi, Im new and have decided to post some of my records here to document them. Im 16 years of age, been cycling for about a year, and live in San Jose. 
Hw 9 (from 6th street to skyline 6.8m): 39:35 @ 10.3mph avg.
Hicks road (Guadalupe creek to stop sign 1.1m): 11:00 @ 6mph avg.
Montebello (Only time Ive been on montebello): 37.40 @ 8.3mph avg.


----------



## twain

Page Mill-new PR
Did Page Mill today (9/27/09) with my buddy Derrill. I time it from the stop sign at Alexis road to the stop sign at the top.
In any case, 37:35. Previous PR was 38:01 back in July 2004. The road is a lot smoother now 
Kings Mountain attempt is next weekend.


----------



## twain

New PR-Kings Mountain
Wow, going hard from the bottom of Kings isn't that fun. More fun to take it easy to the Huddart turn off and then hit it.
In any case, went up with my buddy Derrill today. Finished in 23:56; he was 10 sec faster.
Previous PR was 25:37. 5th PR of the year!


----------



## Dr_John

> Finished in 23:56


 Dude...:thumbsup: Looks like you've really been climbing great. Congrats.


----------



## jmg1848

Mt Tam, the hard way, 57:28, going for sub 55 over next few months.

Rode at 85% of my max heart rate for about an hour:
Split, Time, Distance, Elevation Gain, Elevation Loss, Avg Speed, Max Speed, Avg HR, Max HR, Calories
2	00:12:12	1.97	637	63	9.7	23.6	159	168	273
3	00:20:49	4.45	1,003	150	12.8	32.1	157	168	509
4	00:24:29	4.32	1,102	325	10.6	27.7	157	171	485

Here is garmin:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/16378866


----------



## twain

57:28-that is hella impressive. I mean AWESOME.

In 2005, it nearly killed me doing 59:19
This picture shows the pain of the final friggin steep section and 190bpm. At least I had the roadbikereview kit on!


----------



## twain

10/24-Tunitas Hill Climb

If you are interested, a few of us are going to try and PR Tunitas this Sunday. We're meeting at Page Mill and Foot Hill at 9:15. Mellow up OLH and out 84. 
The "clock starts" on Tunitas at the little bridge right where it gets steep. Clock stops at the stop sign on 84. Goal is to go sub 25.

Send PM if you are interested.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Mt. Diablo Challenge personal best*

I started cycling mid-July 09 @ 168lbs this year because I had to shed some lbs. First time I did Mt. Diablo it took me over two hrs.

Mt Diablo
10/05/2009: 1:21:51.2
Max Heart Rate: 191bpm
Weight: 155lbs
Bike Weight: 17lbs


----------



## JoelS

Hamilton today in 1:53. I have no idea how that is. A friend that I started with finished in 1:20.


----------



## twain

*Hwy 9 PR*

Beautiful day for riding today. 
Did Hwy 9 in 29:31 (measured from bridge to stop sign at top). Previous PR of 30:16 set in July--and before that 34:48 back in 2006.
174 avg hr, 181 max.
Fifth PR this year!


----------



## IRMB

twain said:


> Beautiful day for riding today.
> Did Hwy 9 in 29:31 (measured from bridge to stop sign at top). Previous PR of 30:16 set in July--and before that 34:48 back in 2006.
> 174 avg hr, 181 max.
> Fifth PR this year!


It was my first time timing myself to the top of Mount Diablo today. I did it in 1:01:40. Will try to beat the 1 hour mark next time!


----------



## twain

Awesome job! That is an incredible effort, esp for the first time!


----------



## twain

Monte Bello PR
Did Monte Bello today; have only done it ~3 times before. Forgot how damn steep and hard it is. Finished in 32:09.


----------



## twain

*New PR: West Alpine*

Awesome weather today; did OLH-West Alpine.
Previous PR for Alpine was 41:51. Went a lot faster on the lower part to bring the time down substantially; new time of 37:17.

Next weekend will be the last in the series on OLH. Trying to break 19:30.
BTW, OLH is now newly paved for the first 1 1/2 miles; it's fantastic.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

The last half mile of OLH could do with some repaving.


----------



## twain

*OLH repaved-New PR*

OLH is now repaved for the first 3/4 mile. Makes for a much faster start and probably takes at least 10 seconds off total time.
I was trying to beat PR of 19:30 set August; with the better road conditions, did it in 19:03.
Now the goal is sub-18


----------



## twain

*Now I'm done: sub 19 on OLH*

Happy Turkey Day.
Pounded out OLH in 18:38 today. Heaving the whole way; it wasn't pretty.
Avg hr of 172, hitting 185 at the top. 
It's like an addiction trying to keep reducing the times, isn't it?!


----------



## ukbloke

Congratulations - that's outstanding! You are doing a great job keeping this thread alive with your personal bests. I don't know how you can sustain this level of performance so deep into the season.


----------



## twain

ukbloke-you hit 19:19 while I was still at 19:55. I'm sure you will leapfrog me again!


----------



## Dr_John

Wow. Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## hummina shadeeba

Maybe with Ulric and Tyler Hamilton's blood and extra of whatever the doctor will call it in 2010? 

I still can only hope. Lance in 2020! Get him out there! Rooting for the old guy is rooting for human capability.
Bob Roll I have no hopes in. I've seen him swiveling in his chair in front of the camera and know he doesn't have the fire anymore. 
For all those over 40 in extra extra large pro team gear raise your water bottle and spill a bit out the side. Bikes are gathering dust in garages beside BMWs daily. I've been thinking the cross may rest on my shoulders. I could do it in one quivering squeal for under 20 dollars worth of yellow Jackets, twist of EP-No in a mocha grande, and a quick couple toots of crack just before the steepest sections. The Tenderloin has performance products obtainable for rock bottom prices if you're willing to take it straight from their skinny toothless mouths. I can do it under 40 minutes I know I can! Tourists wouldn't even know what they had just seen as I'd douse myself in flames of vodka screaming while facing deep underground the devils name with my heart following the incessant squeezing of an endless jaw chewer miles away and then just stopped.
" DDDDDIIAAAAABBBLLOO0 !!! "
If it comes to be keep the drug part among us amateurs. 
I may just keep it to my earlier goal of sub 50 and forget all the drugs and the vodka just keeping it to a coffee. If I got the vodka going quickly it could be quite spectacular though. I haven't timed myself yet but I'm expecting it to be anywhere in the 55 minute to an hour and 10 minute range. I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on some new aero water bottles which might push me over the edge beyond my personal maxes on all fronts. Have you seen the numbers on those. Unbelievable! Anyone know where you can get a good sponge for the back of the neck anymore. Oo I'm feeling old.
Do cyclists live long lives?
.


----------



## ukbloke

hummina shadeeba said:


> " DDDDDIIAAAAABBBLLOO0 !!! ".


I'll have some of what he's drinking! 

Happy New Year, and here's to new PRs for everyone in 2010.


----------



## ukbloke

If you are the kind of person that has read every post in this thread (errrr perhaps multiple times), you need to buy John Summerson's "The Complete Guide to Climbing (By Bike) in California". It has index entries for Old La Honda, the Low-Key Hill Climb Series, and much more!! The climb/route descriptions are simplistic but having all the data and material in one place is awesome.


----------



## dwgranda

I'm not awesome like you guys, but I did what was for sure a PR up King's Mtn in 38:04 from the mailbox across the store. Really liking my compact and my garmin.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/27551498

Looks like I faded a bit after 20 mins because I remember being really close to my goal of 333Kj.

I'd like to get under 30 mins when I reach my goal weight in the 160's (I'm 205 now).


----------



## twain

Francis, your buddy Red just CRUSHED OLH on Sunday. I though we would pace each other up it-wrong! He just got a new Scott Addict and he put it to good use. Just sprinted by me by at the second turn. I was going all out and finished in 20 min exactly.

He did it in 17:30.

Phenomenal how there is always somebody better !!!


----------



## Dr_John

> If you are the kind of person that has read every post in this thread (errrr perhaps multiple times), you need to buy John Summerson's "The Complete Guide to Climbing (By Bike) in California". It has index entries for Old La Honda, the Low-Key Hill Climb Series, and much more!! The climb/route descriptions are simplistic but having all the data and material in one place is awesome.


Thanks for the tip. Just got it, along with "Cycling Anatomy:" http://www.amazon.com/Cycling-Anato...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1269494322&sr=1

The Lowkey Hill Climb Series' even mentioned in the climbing guide.


----------



## tinman143

subscribed


----------



## aaronis31337

I'll be doing Diablo and Mt. Hamilton on the DMD tomorrow. Will you be there?












francois said:


> Let's start a log here of the great climbs of the bay area and your personal bests. Put in your best time(s), your goals and let's celebrate a little when you beat them. Photos of the climb would be nice and a little sharing a little strategy won't hurt either.
> 
> *Old La Honda - Woodside*
> distance: 3.3 miles
> climbing: 1260 feet
> start/finish: concrete bridge to the stopsign
> Description:This is a classic, the benchmark climb in the region. It is neither terribly steep nor long, but its proximity to population centers and the beauty of its narrow switchbacks and generous shade make it extremely popular. Almost all local riders know their best times up this hill.
> photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always a crowd at the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kings Mountain Road, Woodside*
> distance: 4.2 miles
> climbing: 1570 feet
> start finish: stop sign near greer road to stop sign by 35
> Description: This climb is a bit longer than Old La Honda, with a very similar grade. It passes Huddart park and climbs through redwoods and many hairpin turns. It ends with a long straightaway. Unlike Old La Honda, Kings is a very good descent
> 
> *Page Mill Road, Palo Alto*
> distance: approx 7.5 miles
> climbing: approx 2050 ft (1800 ft in first 5.0 miles)
> start/finish: ? to 35
> Description: The climb of Page Mill Road begins approximately 1.2 miles south of its extended intersection with Arastradero Road. The grade is very inconsistent, with some sections well over 10% and two intermediate descents. Along the way are some excellent views of Silicon Valley (for what they are worth...). The final 2.5 miles, containing intersections with Montebello Rd and Alpine Rd, are rolling with a few short, steep climbs. Across from Skyline, Page Mill turns into Alpine Road (W).
> As a descent, this is very challenging but rewarding.
> 
> *Montebello Road*
> distance: 5.3 miles
> climbing: 2020 feet
> Start/Finish: Stop sign at Stevens Canyon to dead-end gate
> Description: Montebello Road is a dead-end to cars through open space preserves and is thus an excellent cycling route, especially for climbing. Montebello starts out very steep at about 9% then flattens out in the middle. The climb then starts back up again with some steep parts and rollers at the end.
> 
> *Highway 9 (E)*
> distance: 6.5 miles
> climbing: 2090 feet
> start/finish: left curve at downtown saratoga to stop sign at 35
> Description: Highway 9 has a fairly consistent grade between 6-7%. It features long straightaways in the beginning and some wide hairpin turns near the end. There is s shoulder to ride on but it the road is highly trafficked in afternoon commute hours and weekends.
> 
> *Tunitas Creek Road*
> distance: 7 miles
> climbing: 2000 feet
> Start/Finish: Highway 1 intersection to 35
> Tunitas Creek Road one of the finest climbing experiences in the bay area. It starts mostly-flat from Highway 1, passing farms, until near its intersection with Lobitos Creek Cutoff the grade starts increasing and the road gains dense redwood cover. Near the intersection with Lobitos Creek Road, the grade increases to its maximum of near 9%, averaging 8% for approximately 1.8 miles, but the environment is so pretty one hardly notices the effort. The last few miles flatten considerably.
> The road is rough and is mildly annoying during the climb. For descending though, the road and the distance makes the experience unbearable.
> photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bohlman-(On Orbit)-Bohlman*
> distance: 4.3 miles
> climbing: 2030 feet
> start/finsh: stop sign by the cemetery to dead end
> Description: This is the most difficult climb in the south bay (maybe all of the bay). Bohlman quickly pitches you up at 14% then goes to 18%. At the Y-intersection going right on Bohlman continues the up then flattens out a bit. Going left to Onorbit pitches you up to about 22%. Make a right turn at the top and a left to to continue up Bohlman
> photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mount Hamilton Road*
> distance: 19 miles
> climbing: 4300 feet
> start/finish: alum rock intersection to Lick Observatory
> Description: Mt. Hamilton is a long climb. It starts out with a gradual climb then descends to Grant Ranch park. It then climbs again for a few miles then descends for a mile before the final climb. The final climb features Alpe 'de Huez style switchback climbs as the Lick Observatory is in view but never seems to get closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mount Diablo*
> distance: 11.2 miles
> climbing: 3700 feet
> start/finish: Blackhawk Rd or Oak Rd @ north gate to summit
> Description:
> Photos:
> 10% midway stretch through North Gate Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17% final climb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mount Tamalpais*
> distance: 8 miles
> climbing: 2530
> start/finish: stinson beach to summit
> description:
> photos:
> 
> *Sierra Road*
> distance: 3.7 miles
> climbing: 1825 feet, 9.3% average
> start/finish: Sierra Rd, at the start of the incline to the peak
> <img src="https://www.mtbr.com/author/photos/img_1556.jpg">
> 
> *Welch Creek*
> distance: 3.9 miles
> climbing: 1923 ft, 9.3%
> start/finish: Intersection with Calaveras Road, to dead end
> Description: Welch Creek is a dead end street off Calaveras Road near the entrance Sunol Park. It is a steep road with 18% grades in parts. There are nice breaks in the climb all the way but then the steep road will test you all the way to the top.
> <img src="https://www.mtbr.com/author/photos/img_1572.jpg">
> 
> 
> Resources:
> https://www.karrels.org/Ed/climbs.html
> https://graphics.stanford.edu/~cek/racing/climbs.html
> https://www.westernwheelers.org/main/resources/BA_Climbs.html#BOB
> 
> 
> Awright! Start filling them in!! Please feel free to add climbs and suggest edits.
> francois


----------



## jasonwells4

I think I set a Hillclimb record for the Northern Mt Diablo route...*highest average heartrate! *186 BPM average. 74:04 total time with a 45s rest at the ranger station. I've come a long way, but I'd like to get a sub 60 minute time.

http://www.strava.com/rides/100340/segment_efforts/982130


----------



## jasonwells4

OK, here's what I'm wondering about Mt Diablo... For the challenge, they have you go up the (left)side that is usually against traffic. The right side is about 17% to 18%. Is the left side easier?

One of my friends just goes up the left side every time, even though there may be cars coming down.

Going up the right side, my HR peaked at 200 and it felt like my bike was going up and down. I'm starting to think the rear tire might have been losing traction, as my weight shifted with the motion of each pedal stroke...


----------



## ukbloke

186 BPM average, and a 200 BPM max. Wow, those are impressive numbers! Why did you heart rate start off at 176 - were you going hard before you got to the climb? The power-meter readings are all over the place. I know that power output is very stochastic but yours looks much more variable than I am used to with my PowerTap on a hill climb. I haven't ridden Mt Diablo, and it is high on my to do list.


----------



## jasonwells4

The Strava timing starts .7 mi after the northern entrance. That's either because the elevation actually dips a little right before that, or they were trying to match the Southern approach. Either way, I was already warmed up, and I guess I started hard.

I don't actually have a power meter. Strava estimates your power even if you don't have a power meter and I guess they don't do much smoothing.

There is a Diablo Hillclimb event coming up in the middle of June I think. But they only go to the ranger station.


----------



## heythorp

I haven't timed myself but I did set a PR up OLH the other day. I climbed it sitting the whole way for the first time. 

I know not a huge accomplishment but I really hadn't gone out to do it and then about 2/3 of the way up I realized I hadn't stood up yet. I was surprised how well the cranks kept turning over. 

My normal climbing style is a combined standing and sitting on pretty much any hill. I have climbed OLH in 34/17 by combined standing and sitting, but I was really happy to do the whole climb sitting in 34/19.


Mentioning the gear is more about my strength coming around. I think I am faster up the hill when I go up in 34/21.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

twain said:


> Francis, your buddy Red just CRUSHED OLH on Sunday. I though we would pace each other up it-wrong! He just got a new Scott Addict and he put it to good use. Just sprinted by me by at the second turn. I was going all out and finished in 20 min exactly.
> 
> He did it in 17:30.
> 
> Phenomenal how there is always somebody better !!!


Red actually set a new personal record right before Sea Otter. He hit the 16min mark! I don't know his exact time down to milliseconds.

His new Scott Addict is pretty freakin' light in the mid 13lb range and that's with computers (yes plural) and cages.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Mt Diablo and OLH updates*



rcjunkie3000 said:


> I started cycling mid-July 09 @ 168lbs this year because I had to shed some lbs. First time I did Mt. Diablo it took me over two hrs.
> 
> *Mt Diablo*
> 10/05/2009
> Time: *1:21:51.2*
> Max Heart Rate: 191bpm
> Weight: 155lbs
> Bike Weight: 17lbs


*Mt Diablo*

10/03/2010: 
Time: *1:00:07 * New Personal Record
Max Heart Rate: 194bpm
Weight: 136.6lbs
Bike weight: 14.59lbs (removed 1 water cage)

09/18/2010: 
Time: *1:04:09 * 
Max Heart Rate: 183bpm
Weight: 139lbs
Bike weight: 14.68lbs

*Old La Honda*

5/08/2010
Time: *25 minutes *New Personal Record
Max Heart Rate: 183bpm
Weight: 145lbs
Bike weight: 15bs

2/20/2010
Time: *35 minutes*
Max Heart Rate: 185bpm
Weight: 152lbs
Bike weight: 15lbs

*King's Mountain*

08/01/2010
Time: *28:45* 2010 Tour De Peninsula New Personal Record
Max Heart Rate: 186bpm
Weight: 138
Bike weight: 14.79lbs

5/22/2010
Time: *30 minutes* First time up, will need to redo during Tour De Peninsula
Max Heart Rate: 188bpm
Weight: 143
Bike weight: 15lbs

*Sierra Road*

9/12/2010
Time: *00:30:30 minutes* Siclista Classic New Personal Record
Max Heart Rate: 189bpm
Weight: 138
Bike weight: 14.68lbs

9/04/2010
Time: *31 minutes* will need to redo during Siclista Classic
Max Heart Rate: 189bpm
Weight: 143
Bike weight: 14.68lbs


----------



## twain

*Red-my new hero*



rcjunkie3000 said:


> Red actually set a new personal record right before Sea Otter. He hit the 16min mark! I don't know his exact time down to milliseconds.
> 
> His new Scott Addict is pretty freakin' light in the mid 13lb range and that's with computers (yes plural) and cages.


That is incredible! Good job, Red! 
I did it last weekend and was dying; 176 avg hr, 185 hr. I was sure it was going to be sub 20 min. But...20:15..wha wha.


----------



## jasonwells4

6/17/2010
Beat my last time up North side of Diablo by over 5 minutes, even with a 69 second construction delay. HR was 2 beats lower.

Time: 68:55 total, 67:46 moving
Max Heart Rate: 194, 184 avg
Weight: 133
Bike weight: 16

http://www.strava.com/rides/121093/segment_efforts/1339735

I am estimating it takes 2 or 3 minutes less to do the South(normal) route, so I feel I should easily be ready to do the Diablo Challenge in < 60 minutes, as long as it's not too windy.

One thing I've been trying to get better at is working smarter not harder. So when I do a long climb I try not to max out my HR on the 10% sections. And when the grade drops to 4% or less, I try to go as fast as possible without getting my HR to rise. In the past, I would use sections like that to take a break, but that's no way to set a record!


----------



## jorgemonkey

Road up Metcalf rd in S. San Jose this morning for the 1st time on my road bike (Have done it previously on my MTB a couple times). Start at the intersection at the bottom, stop at the entrance to the moto course.

1.76mi, 24:16


----------



## ukbloke

jorgemonkey said:


> 1.76mi, 24:16


That's an average speed of 4.4 mph, which gives some idea as to how steep that road is! What gear are you using?


----------



## wunlap togo

*Mt Tam, highway 1 to east peak!*

I had to do a workout today that required me to ride at a hr of 170-175 bpm (my max is around 190) for 40 minutes and then do 15 to 18 minutes at over 180 bpm on 6%-8% grade. Since I'm lucky enough to live at the base of mt Tam, I went out to Stinson Beach and did my efforts up Panoramic and on to the summit. 

I think my first effort was good, but I was having trouble keeping my hr steady and it was slow to rise after a week of hard training. I think I only averaged 165, so I was sputtering a bit. I started my timer at the "share the road" sign at the bottom of Panoramic, maybe 50m from highway 1 and stopped it after the final steep pitch before the parking lot. Time: 37:42

I went back down to the bottom of Panoramic and did the hardest effort I could muster from the sign to the driveway of the Pantoll rangers station- I was more steady and was able to keep my hr pegged in the high 170's and ride the 39x19 and 21 most of the way. Time: 17:50

I'm really happy with the second effort, I've timed myself up it a lot and never broken 18:30 I don't think. There was quite a tailwind up the lower part of the climb so that definitely helped, but I'm starting to feel like my fitness is coming along.


----------



## jorgemonkey

Rode Metcalf again, this time made it in 21:22. I decided to try to push myself harder on the climb & did quite well. I ended up in the middle ring for the first couple turns, then dropped to the granny the rest of the way. Granny gear is 30x25 gearing.


----------



## dwgranda

35:19

190lb when I did it earlier in the month. Avg heart rate was only 159 vs 170 for previous PR. Guess Didn't try SUPER hard (still felt hard when I did it).


----------



## CHL

Hi JorgeMonkey:

How did you come down from Metcalf? Did you go all the way around to Evergreen area or did you just ride down Metcalf? Have they improved the roads? The last I passed that road about a year ago, there were some fairly sketchy areas similar to the top side of Tunitas. If you want a really good challenge, start at Blossom Hill Road. Use the Coyote Creek Trail and head to Morgan HIll. Turn around at the Coyote Creek Park. On your way back, after battling the monstrous headwind, then go up Metcalf. 

Mind you, I've never done this but if you're game for some punishment, it may interest you.  

CHL


----------



## jorgemonkey

My normal route is start at Great Oaks/Santa Teresa -> Bailey -> cross 101, follow it back to Metcalf -> grind up Metcalf -> follow to San Felipe Rd -> Farnsworth -> Silver Creek Rd -> Blossom Hill -> Great Oaks -> Home.

I did a ride a couple weeks ago just taking Santa Teresa to downtown Morgan Hill. Held 22-23 the entire way down, struggled to keep 12-13 the entire way back. Those headwinds remind me why I never wanted a road bike. No real headwinds on my MTB trails


----------



## dwgranda

New PR of 30:40. Avg heart rate of 169 (max is 187), Avg watts 303. Weight in the 185-190 range. Still felt like there was something left on the table but I had another 40 miles of riding so I didn't want to blow it out too much.



dwgranda said:


> 35:19
> 
> 190lb when I did it earlier in the month. Avg heart rate was only 159 vs 170 for previous PR. Guess Didn't try SUPER hard (still felt hard when I did it).


----------



## dwgranda

You're supposed to time this climb from the stop sign? All my times are from the 444 mailbox. That means 30 min is doable now!


----------



## dwgranda

I assume you don't have a powermeter? I think for us mere mortals when we are at the limit while seated, standing up doesn't give us any more power, it might help get up a steeper section without having to downshift but it's still slower than being seated. I don't know maybe I'm doing it wrong. I observed this on my PR up kings yesterday. I'm so maxed from my seated effort that there was no way I could put in the same power numbers by going to a higher gear. OLH is like King's but shorter? I did almost all my climb in 34/24 and some in 34/21. 34/21 is good if you can keep your cadence up.


----------



## jasonwells4

^ Standing for a little while on looong climbs is good because it uses different muscles and gives others a break. And of course if you are in your lowest gear, sometimes you just have to stand.

New PR on OLH:
22:40
Avg HR: 196 BPM!!!!

HR stayed above 190 after minute 1. I was just barely hanging on for the last .5 mile so I'm sure I could do better with better pacing. That was only my 3rd time on that road so I don't know it as well as others. I only went yesterday because I felt bad about holiday weekend diet.

http://www.strava.com/segment_efforts/1530762


----------



## twain

*Crazy!*



jasonwells4 said:


> ^
> Avg HR: 196 BPM!!!!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/segment_efforts/1530762


Are you nuts?! Be careful out there. Nice time though


----------



## dwgranda

He's probably got it set to metric. Geez, even when I was younger I don't think I ever saw more than 190. 186 is the highest I've seen since I took up cycling 8 months ago. I'm 32.



twain said:


> Are you nuts?! Be careful out there. Nice time though


----------



## jasonwells4

I am nuts. I just turned 30 and weigh about 132. As you can see above, I averaged 184 for 69 minutes going up the north side of Diablo though.

I try not to let my max go above 200.

I know, my pacing was too rushed on OLH though. I'm sure I could cut another minute or 2 if I actually had something left on tap for the last .5 miles.


----------



## jasonwells4

Oh yeah, my Garmin GPS seems to say OLH is 3.2 miles. Where is everyone getting 3.37 miles from? Lucas Pereira's webpage?


----------



## parity

My threshold heart rate is 188. I have seen plenty of times of 190+. And I am 36. I wouldn't put much into heart rate as it varies from person to person.


----------



## hatam

OK, great thread. I'm a newbie; just started riding a roadbike in January. I started at 240 lbs (at Christmas), and have dropped to under 200 lbs over the past 7 months. I've become addicted to cycling, and try to get out on the hills at least 3 times per week.

My first few times up Hwy 9, I couldn't even make it without stopping. Now I can do it in about 51 minutes. At 200 pounds, I still have some weight to lose, and room for improvement.

I'm curious what you all think about Hicks road. When I'm looking for some self-inflicted punishment, I ride up Hicks Road and to the top of Mt Umunhum - to the 2nd gate (about 6-7 miles from the Hicks Road turn-off).

Counting the Hicks road climb all the way up to the top of Mt Umunhum, I would estimate it to be about 8 miles, and about 3400 feet of climb.

For me, that particluar climb is so intense that I don't even bother to time myself. If I can make it to the top without stopping, I consider that to be an accomplishment. Lately, I've finally reached the point where I can make that full climb at a steady pace (about 4 mph) without stopping. Maybe now I'll start timing myself.

How would you all rate the Hicks Road / Mt Umunhum Road climb compared to some of the other climbs on this list? I would estimate it at an average grade of about 15%, which is at least 50% harder grade than Hwy 9.


----------



## ukbloke

Hicks/Umunhum is one of the very steepest climbs of its distance in the Bay Area. There are a few that come close including Bohlman Road and variants in Saratoga, Welch Creek and some of the Santa Cruz area climbs such as Alba Road and Jamison Creek Road.

If you are climbing Hicks/Umunhum without stopping you are doing great! I hope you have a triple otherwise your pedaling cadence must be insanely low. Look after your knees! I remember that Leopold Porkstacker on this forum likes to ride that hill too.


----------



## WaitWienie

Umunhum is a horrible road lol... I climbed it once and because of the road condition will probably never go up it again I remember coming down thinking I was going to bail if I hit one of the pot holes filled with a sandbag.lol I have not rode Hicks in a while but I remember just the last part after the lake being brutal but it was short. I live over in the area and if you ever want to check out a brutal climb I know of one over off Kennedy. Its a residential street and it is absolutely brutal the worst climb I have ever done or know of. 

Chris


----------



## ukbloke

WaitWienie said:


> Its a residential street and it is absolutely brutal the worst climb I have ever done or know of.


This one?


----------



## jasonwells4

OLH 22:26 This time avg HR was only 191.

This was my 4th attempt. I have a feeling I would improve some more just by getting to know the road but, I live in SF. Most of the time I ride on Diablo or Mt Tam and I have a feeling that doing long climbs has not benefited me as much as shorter intervals would, for climbs like this(or shorter). I would like to see my 5 minute power get to 5 watt/kg and 20 minute power get to 4 watt/kg, but it just hasn't happened yet.

http://www.strava.com/segment_efforts/1609560

One special thing about OLH is that I can feel my face tingling for a few minutes afterwards.


----------



## jasonwells4

Speaking of Mt. Tam... Made it from Fairfax to end of 7 sisters in 1:07:38 - avg HR 172.

http://www.strava.com/segment_efforts/1569165


----------



## WaitWienie

ukbloke said:


> This one?


Ill have to go climb it to find out... I remember trying to find it on a map but having no luck. Whatever it is its brutal!!!

Chris


----------



## hatam

ukbloke said:


> Hicks/Umunhum is one of the very steepest climbs of its distance in the Bay Area. There are a few that come close including Bohlman Road and variants in Saratoga, Welch Creek and some of the Santa Cruz area climbs such as Alba Road and Jamison Creek Road.
> 
> If you are climbing Hicks/Umunhum without stopping you are doing great! I hope you have a triple otherwise your pedaling cadence must be insanely low. Look after your knees! I remember that Leopold Porkstacker on this forum likes to ride that hill too.


I ride a 50/34 compact with 11-28 in back. Not quite a triple, and I can usually only average about 30-40 on my cadence during the climb. So far no knee issues, but I know I'll need to get that cadence up higher over time as I continue to improve.

Another poster mentioned how bad Mt Umunhum is (road conditions). I agree - it's terrible - much more suited to a mountain bike, especially the upper section near the second gate. I decent very slowly on that upper section. I popped a spoke up there one time, and it's not a fun place to get stranded, as no cars can get up there to rescue you. The section from hicks up to the first gate is not too bad, and a fun decent.

Someone else mentioned a climb off Kennedy... I ride Kennedy over to hicks (via Shannon), so will keep an eye out for that road. As if I need an even steeper hill


----------



## dwgranda

Having been at your weight recently what you're doing seems quite impressive to me. I weight 180-185 with the same gearing and now climbs in the 7-9% range are finally coming into range where I can get a good cadence up. I remember doing King's mtn at 205 and 39/26 and my cadence was around yours lots of 4,5,6 mph numbers. Now I can hold it in the 8+ range.

I am curious why you are trying such steep stuff. I don't remember it being fun although I did like the sense of acomplishment. Since I have a power meter, I notice that the less steep stuff 7-9% you'll actually push higher power numbers because of the higher cadence, you're legs will also feel better. I'll try the 15% stuff when I get below 170, or maybe 160 



hatam said:


> I ride a 50/34 compact with 11-28 in back. Not quite a triple, and I can usually only average about 30-40 on my cadence during the climb. So far no knee issues, but I know I'll need to get that cadence up higher over time as I continue to improve.
> 
> Another poster mentioned how bad Mt Umunhum is (road conditions). I agree - it's terrible - much more suited to a mountain bike, especially the upper section near the second gate. I decent very slowly on that upper section. I popped a spoke up there one time, and it's not a fun place to get stranded, as no cars can get up there to rescue you. The section from hicks up to the first gate is not too bad, and a fun decent.
> 
> Someone else mentioned a climb off Kennedy... I ride Kennedy over to hicks (via Shannon), so will keep an eye out for that road. As if I need an even steeper hill


----------



## dwgranda

Also, Tunitas and Kings Mountain have been patched up recently, much better road conditions than what you're probably riding on. 



hatam said:


> I ride a 50/34 compact with 11-28 in back. Not quite a triple, and I can usually only average about 30-40 on my cadence during the climb. So far no knee issues, but I know I'll need to get that cadence up higher over time as I continue to improve.
> 
> Another poster mentioned how bad Mt Umunhum is (road conditions). I agree - it's terrible - much more suited to a mountain bike, especially the upper section near the second gate. I decent very slowly on that upper section. I popped a spoke up there one time, and it's not a fun place to get stranded, as no cars can get up there to rescue you. The section from hicks up to the first gate is not too bad, and a fun decent.
> 
> Someone else mentioned a climb off Kennedy... I ride Kennedy over to hicks (via Shannon), so will keep an eye out for that road. As if I need an even steeper hill


----------



## hatam

dwgranda said:


> Having been at your weight recently what you're doing seems quite impressive to me. I weight 180-185 with the same gearing and now climbs in the 7-9% range are finally coming into range where I can get a good cadence up. I remember doing King's mtn at 205 and 39/26 and my cadence was around yours lots of 4,5,6 mph numbers. Now I can hold it in the 8+ range.
> 
> I am curious why you are trying such steep stuff. I don't remember it being fun although I did like the sense of acomplishment. Since I have a power meter, I notice that the less steep stuff 7-9% you'll actually push higher power numbers because of the higher cadence, you're legs will also feel better. I'll try the 15% stuff when I get below 170, or maybe 160


I get bored riding the same hills every ride, so I try to mix it up a bit. I generally do 3 rides each week: a "long" ride (about 50-60 miles), a "hard climb" ride (typically Hicks road), and an "intervals" ride, with sprints up shorter hills. 

I'm open to advice on this - do you think that slow climbs up Hicks road will contribute to my development? I'm training for a century ride in late August, but mainly ride to improve overall fitness and lose weight. 

I live between Los Gatos and Saratoga, giving me easy access to Hwy 9, Old Santa Cruz road (by Lexington), and Kennedy/Shannon/Hicks. On my "long ride" I will usually go further north, decending down Page Mill. But those routes around Woodside are not close enough to be regular routes for me, unless I drive over there. I prefer starting/ending my rides from my house, so I'm sticking more to the southern end of Skyline and Summit Road.


----------



## ukbloke

hatam said:


> I get bored riding the same hills every ride, so I try to mix it up a bit. I generally do 3 rides each week: a "long" ride (about 50-60 miles), a "hard climb" ride (typically Hicks road), and an "intervals" ride, with sprints up shorter hills.


I think variation is great and important for development, and for keeping things fresh. The stupid steep climbs are good for leg strength but not so good for developing your aerobic capacity nor for developing a smooth pedaling style at a reasonable cadence. You might find it hurts your knees if you do too much. While steep climbs are almost always hard, a hard climb doesn't have to be steep. For example, even Highway 9 can be a hard climb if you ride it close to your power limit.

You might want to choose one hill to use as your benchmark climb. It should be consistently ascending (ie. no major dips or flats), a length/grade that you can tolerate for a hard effort and might as well be a nice pleasant hill if you are going to climb it a lot. It should also be a safe hill and not have any stop signs or lights, and easily accessible. Old La Honda meets these criteria for me. At your end of the bay you might want to take a look at Montevina though maybe that gets too hot in the summer. You can then ride your benchmark climb periodically to track progress and improvement.

Hope this helps!


----------



## WaitWienie

So I decided to go climb some hills and find the street I was talking about. The name is Terasita and its on the right hand side when climbing up Kennedy from LG. Its not long at all but boy it is steep. Only 1/2 a mile but it has to be 15-20% the whole way up and its curvy so you can't tell where the top is. The only way to climb it with 39/25 gearing is to stand the whole way...lol here are a few shots I took.

Chris


----------



## zender

Hicks is pretty steep, averaging 8-10% depending on which side you do, but there are some brief sections into the 12-14% range. By comparison, Hwy 9 averages 6.6%. OLH and Kings are a little over 7% average.

A 15% average grade over 2+ miles would be beyond painful and probaly counterproductive in terms of aerobic fitness.


----------



## dwgranda

Ok, I'll give you some unsolicited advice about getting fitter and losing weight and my experience with it. I weighed 275 at 5'9-10" 1.5 years ago and have worked my way down with every imaginable style of riding  It seems like for us guys that aren't pros just about any type of riding will improve our fitness, there might be some types and intensities that make it more efficient, but it seems like it all helps considering our starting point.
For me, it seems like everything gets easier the lighter I get, so I'm now on a kick to get to my good cycling weight then work on my peak power performance. I don't know your build if you're like 6'4" but otherwise I don't think you can go wrong with losing weight.

Now, how long have you been around 200? I ask because I stayed around 190 for what seemed like forever and I was riding 40 miles, 1800 kJ PER DAY in like 2:10 including stoplights and some light climbing. It was crazy hard for me. As I found out this week I pushed it too hard which my body responded by getting very hungry. If you're still losing weight at a good clip, keep doing what you're doing and if 60 miles is not a problem then most likely you'll be good for a century. If you've slowed your weight loss, lower your intensity and ride as long as possible while maintaining your life obligations and watch the diet like a hawk. You can lose crazy weight this way. I took a week off work to ride a century every day this week and keeping it under 2500 calories. Have lost 6 lbs since Sat.


----------



## Dr_John

*Mount Hamilton*

Finally riding better lately. Did a personal best on my 65-mile mild Portola Valley loop and managed a 23 mph average for my 15-mile commute this week - both personal bests. I really need some long climbs. So I took the day off work and headed down to Mt. Hamilton. Yeah, a little hot there today (my Garmin said the average temp. for the ride was 95 degrees :eek6: ). Anyways, the details:

*Time*: 1:32:38
*Max HR*: 170
*Aver HR*: 163
*Aver cadence*: 85
*Elevation gain for entire ride*: 5161 ft (I started at Penetencia Creek Park)

To be honest, I did much better than I thought I would, so I'm really happy. I figured I was just sloggin' along, so other than keeping my HR below 170 (recall I'm a geezer, with a max HR of 180), I was just going to do it. This is very near my personal best from a few years ago, so I'll take it.

I'll go back in two weeks with a serious effort and see if I can complete my dream of cracking 1:30.


----------



## alex3780

*My First Time Up OLH*

So I'm from Philly and just moved to the Bay Area, Menlo Park to be exact. Moving cross country sucks for so many reasons so I didn't touch my bikes for 5 weeks and only could ride once a week back in Philly for the month prior to moving. Like I said, moving sucks. Did I mention the mini-gut I put on during the move? Ha. I normally ride at around 168-170 and I'm at 178 right now. (I'm 5'10", sprinter build)

Anyway, I have put in 3 rides here so far and figured I'd give OLH a try. My modest goal was 30 mins. It was pretty arbitrary but most goals are, aren't they?

...


WOW, was it difficult for this out of shape East Coaster! I cant count how many times I wanted to quit when I'd come around a steep bend only to see another steep bend. It's a wicked mind game, really.

Plus for a good 5 minutes, a bumble bee thought it'd pester me. Given my extremely slow speeds, it had no problem hanging around. As if all of those factors weren't enough to deal with, I couldn't ride in my 25 and 27 on the back because my derailleur was wonky. I was mashing a 39-23 pretty badly and probably looked like I was fighting my bike. There, I've established my excuses.

When I got to the top, I thought I'd puke. I looked at my Garmin (once I could see again) and it looked like I was right around 30 mins. Not bad! I got home and synched with Strava and it said 29:28! Nice!

http://www.strava.com/segment_efforts/1643542

I averaged 195 BPM for 30 minutes. Yikes.

Anyway, I look forward to getting back in shape, dropping the mini-gut, and punching OLH in the face with a sub 24 time before Oct 1.


----------



## WaitWienie

So I just did Bohlman/ On Orbit climb today didn't time myself just went to check it out with a friend . WOW... this thing is a monster, if you ever get the chance to try this it will test your will to live. Bohlman is pretty gnar gnar but once you make the left onto Orbit it goes up, up, up with a side of up. By far the worst climb I have done to date. Be ready to stand and pound and feel some pain. 

Chris


----------



## jasonwells4

alex3780 said:


> I got home and synched with Strava and it said 29:28! Nice!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/segment_efforts/1643542
> 
> I averaged 195 BPM for 30 minutes. Yikes.
> 
> Anyway, I look forward to getting back in shape, dropping the mini-gut, and punching OLH in the face with a sub 24 time before Oct 1.


Cool, I am not the only Strava user.

I did OLH for the first time on March 13th in 29:39, half way through a 90 mile ride from SF to SC(so not pushing hard).

4 months later, I recently did it in 22:26. That was after 4 months of averaging 10k of climbing per week though. So probably the best way to improve quickly will be doing intervals, monitor diet closely, and fix derailleur!


----------



## pmarshall

*Sierra Rd*

I have been going all summer to Sierra road because it is in my back yard. I ride it at night after work and sometimes don't get back home until 1130pm. I don't have a road bike yet so I have been doing this on a 27lb Mt bike (Santa Cruz Superlight) with 2.1 tires on it. My best time from the intersection of Piedmont to the very top is 38 mins flat. I am working on getting a road bike so I can tackle this climb properly. Based upon your guys experiences, how much tie do you think I will be able to shave off with a 16lb road bike? Also, on the Mt bike I have hit 48.8 MPH on the way back down! Fun but not too safe. Just trying to get a handle on what to expect. I never drop it into the granny gear on the Mt bike going up. I am in the middle chain ring the whole way.


----------



## dwgranda

How much a road bike can help will also depend on what your weight is. Do you descend at speed at night? That'd be some guts!


----------



## pmarshall

Yeah I do that at night. It is safer than in the day I think. At night I can see the cars headlights but I do worry about cats and other wildlife. It is only one section near the bottom that I go that fast. I weight 160lbs. I just wonder how much a difference I could make with skinny tires and a lighter bike. Maybe 5-8 minutes sound right? I guess going will be the only way to tell but wonder if anybody else has done the same.


----------



## ukbloke

pmarshall said:


> I just wonder how much a difference I could make with skinny tires and a lighter bike. Maybe 5-8 minutes sound right? I guess going will be the only way to tell but wonder if anybody else has done the same.


That sounds too much. About 2.5 minutes from the weight drop, and no more than a minute from the tires because climbing is at low speed. You *might* get a little more from better positioning on the bike, and maybe a tad more from "new bike magic pixie dust".


----------



## pmarshall

I forgot all about magic pixie dust! Ok I figure being over 10 pounds lighter could help a lot. I guess I could really rocket down the steep stuff but maybe can't stop as well du eto the brakes and lil contact patch with tires. I will build up to that later. I will post results form first attempt on a road bike when I get it. Otherwise if you see a guy screaming down the road at a crazy pace with lights all over at night time, chances are it is me. I might invent the cyclist airbag shirt and helmet!


----------



## jmilliron

alex3780 said:


> So I'm from Philly and just moved to the Bay Area, Menlo Park to be exact. Moving cross country sucks for so many reasons so I didn't touch my bikes for 5 weeks


Not my experience! I moved from Alpharetta, GA to Redwood City a little over a week ago. Two days to drive here and I was up riding in the mountains the next day.

Here is my first go on OLH:
22:29 minutes.
http://www.strava.com/segment_efforts/1657571

Looking forward to getting it down to sub 20.


----------



## Dr_John

*Mt. Hamilton*

Well, I finally met a goal I set long ago - a sub-90 minute on Mt. Hamilton, with a minute to spare. The details:

*Time:* 1:28:54
*Max HR:* 176
*Ave HR:* 165
*Ave cadence:* 84
*Ave speed:* 12.3 mph
*Ave power:* 229
*Elevation gain for entire ride (with elev corrections:* 5752 feet

Really happy about doing this. I thought after returning to work, PRs would be over for me. This is the first time I've done it on my Tarmac, which has a standard crank. Felt pretty good.

Bonus: Coming down, near the observatory, saw about the finest young buck I've seen.


----------



## twain

*Nice job!*

Sub 1:30 has to be the equivalent of sub-19 on OLH.
Nice work!


----------



## twain

*This thread is awesome*

Love that it is 5 years old!
Great work to everyone kicking ass on their steeds!


----------



## TimV

I climbed up Mt. Diablo this morning. I felt pretty good. Here are the numbers:

Time: 1:01:30
Max HR: 178 (my Max is 182)
Avg HR: 160 (my HRAT ~ 152)
Avg Speed: 11.2 mph

I started at the Athenian School and began my timer as I exited the driveway. I'm not sure if that's the right place or not. Anyway, if was a fun ride. I'm thinking of doing the challenge in October.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

:thumbsup: Hey TimV you are definitely ready for the Mt Diablo Challenge in Oct. Get that 1hr T-shirt! 

When do you ride? I need to ride with someone fast so I can get close to an hour. Best time so far is 1:09:41. You got any tips for shaving time off the ride; i.e. areas to hammer etc? I want that shirt too!


----------



## TimV

I think the only tip I can offer is to be sure to meter your output so that you have enough for the steep parts at the end. I always found myself trying to "get ahead." I had to make an effort to keep my HR in check. Beyond that, get some good training books. I just finished "The Time Crunched Cyclist" and I am planning on starting on of those programs soon. Good luck!


----------



## teapotter

I just set a personal record on the climb to Diablo from the Athenian School: 57:43. It helped it wasn't that hot I think...


----------



## bikerbert

Set the OLH PR about two weeks ago at 21:36. Not world class, but a 3-year-old monkey on the back came off that day!


----------



## jmilliron

bikerbert said:


> Set the OLH PR about two weeks ago at 21:36. Not world class, but a 3-year-old monkey on the back came off that day!


You're a head of me by 5 seconds. It's on now.
http://www.strava.com/segment_efforts/1882426


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Mt Diablo Challenge - Shaving off time*

Anyone plan on doing the 2010 Mt Diablo Challenge, Sun Oct 3d?

For those who have trained hard and finally conquered Mt Diablo in under an hour how much pain and training, weight loss etc needs to be done to shave off a little over 6 minutes? For those who have shaved off 6 min or more, how much harder is 1hr vs. 1hr 6min?

It has taken me over a year to get to 1:06:42 at a 182 max heart rate. I have hit 192 max heart rate in the past. My old pace last year was 1:21:51 30lbs ago and I used to average a 1:20:00 from Athenian school to summit. I noticed in June of this year my times have improved but it seems like a have to step it up an extra mile and hour. As you get closer to an hour it seem exponentially harder. Shaving off about 15min from my old time required alot of riding, change in diet (although I do eat bad every now and then), weight loss etc. 

My current method of training is breaking down the climb into segments. I have landmarks that I associate my best times to. For example 1000ft sign 10min | Toll booth 19min | junction 33 min | toyon pass crosswalk 45min | 3000ft sign 50min | Telephone Poles 55min | Devil's Elbow 1:00:00 | Summit 1:06:42

I don't have savings for a powertap at the moment and I don't know anyone who has one. I have one friend who does Diablo in 54min on a MTB! He is difficult and near impossible for me to pace. I have started reading The Time Crunched Cyclist (thanks TimV) in order to get some tips and step up my training for the next few weeks. I've been told to ride up Diablo as much as I can, some days do an easy heart rate and two times of the week ramp it up and do time trial days. I feel like I've hit the wall :mad2: 

Any tips? Red shirt still far away. I don't want to be the guy who get's 1:00:02 at this year's challenge; knowing my luck, maybe. Thanks.


----------



## ukbloke

rcjunkie3000 said:


> how much pain and training, weight loss etc needs to be done to shave off a little over 6 minutes?


There is no silver bullet. You want to be 10% faster. You can do this by reducing weight by 10% and maintaining power, or by maintaining weight and increasing power by 10%, or a combination of the two. Improving by 10% in short time is quite possible when you are a newer rider or gaining fitness or losing weight (if you can maintain your power and endurance). It is very hard to find an additional 10% in short time once you've plateaued. One thing in your favour is that you might get a magic performance boost by riding in a time-trial or race simply through adrenaline, excitement and your competitive nature. This might get you a one-time 5%, but it will hurt ...

If you don't hit your sub one hour target, remember that the hill will always be there next year. Perhaps a structured training plan from the start of the season will deliver you in peak fitness ready to beat your target.


----------



## parity

I broke an hour last year, actually 54mins and 54 seconds. My advise is the following:

1) Shave every possible gram of weight on your bike. There are people on here who will hym and haw over it doesn't matter. But ultimately, less weight means you will you will be faster. Maybe just by a few seconds maybe more but psychologically it helps. Only carry one water bottle and lose the second water bottle cage. And carry the smallest water bottle possible. Don't carry a seat bag, frame pump, etc. 

2) Pre-ride Mt Diablo and at certain land marks record your time. Take about 3 or 4 of these. The tape these times to your handlebars. This will let you know if you are too far behind your goal time or too far ahead. What this will tell you is are you going too slow, and do you need to pick it up or if you continue at your current pace you will blow up. Last year at the first time check I was well a head of my time, so mentally I knew that if I just kept up my training ride pace from that point on, I would finish under an hour. 

3) Try not to kill yourself staying with anyone and ride your own pace however it really helps on the flatish section after the toll booth to be with a group, so you can work together and conserve some energy.

4) I climb better when I am cool, and during this time of years it is kind of cold out. But once I start climbing I get pretty warm, and if I am cool I can climb faster and harder. So shed everything down to the bare essentials. If you have an extra layer on like a vest, and you find you have to unzip it then its pointless weight, time to unzip the thing may slow you down a bit, etc. You can leave a bag for cloths for the truck that goes to the top.

5) Since the course is closed to all of the cars, take the inside line up the mountain. So don't be afraid to ride in the opposite lane of the road. You can cut down on some time just by going up the shortest route. No need to ride on the right hand side.

6) I like to take a gel with caffeine right before the start.

Good luck and hope you make it under an hour.


----------



## ratpick

I became unemployed 3 weeks ago and decided to put some serious time on the saddle and see if I couldn't knock off a few PRs before summer is done. Big success yesterday. I've been hovering around the 23 min mark for OLH for a while, took it to 22:46 a few months ago. Yesterday I knocked 67 secs off that, down to 21:39 - finally into decent territory. Now to push for 20 flat!

I think it's time for another assault on Mt Hamilton (been a while).


----------



## pmarshall

I took my newly equipped road bike up sierra rd for a full run. Not feeling all that well but managed to tough it out. I had been doing this climb on a MTB and was consistently getting times of 37mins. I made it up in 30 mins flat! I could drop at least 1 or 2 minutes off that time. It is harder than the MTB based on gearing and having to be out of the saddle more but awesome feeling to get up there and realize that you just destroyed your previous time even feeling a lil under the weather. I think the compact 50/34 and the 11-25 cassette was the right choice.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Mt. Diablo in under an hour*

Thanks for the advice and tips ukbloke and parity. I will see if I can train hard this year and there is always next year. On a positive note if I don't get it this year, it is motivation for me to keep cycling and that will keep the weight off.  . BTW, recording and taping the land mark times to my bike will keep me in check.


----------



## tosa

*Quimby*

Hey all, just set my PRs on Quimby the past two weekends:
8/14: 26m20s
8/15: 26m30s
8/21: 25m55s
8/22: 26m55s
TImes are from Murillo/Quimby to the ranch right at the downhill. My loop is Norwood/White -> Norwood -> Murillo -> Quimby -> firestation -> Clayton -> Mt Pleasant -> Norwood -> Norwood/White for a 2 hour ride.

Anyone interested in doing this loop (or variations incl. Mt Ham) with me?


----------



## Francis Cebedo

ratpick said:


> I became unemployed 3 weeks ago and decided to put some serious time on the saddle and see if I couldn't knock off a few PRs before summer is done. Big success yesterday. I've been hovering around the 23 min mark for OLH for a while, took it to 22:46 a few months ago. Yesterday I knocked 67 secs off that, down to 21:39 - finally into decent territory. Now to push for 20 flat!
> 
> I think it's time for another assault on Mt Hamilton (been a while).


Unemployment... the unfair climbing advantage.

Great climb ratpick!!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Montebello - 35:14 (set 3-2-05)
Bohlman - 34:57 (set 8-8-05)
OLH - 20:20 (set 3-9-05)
Kings Mountain - 26:35 (set 6-23-04)
Mt. Hamilton - 1:35:20
Sierra - 29:58 (11-17-07)
Kennedy fire road - 36:10 (set 9-6-08)

Ok, all my records are older than dirt. I'm starting to get motivated to break a couple of them. Where to start...

fc


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Hey Francois,

Where's your Mt Diablo time?  . Are you back on your bike after playing in the dirt with your wheelers? 

-F Jr.


----------



## pmarshall

Set my PR on Sierra Rd tonight. Got off work at 9pm after a 12 hour shift and decided on my ride home that tonight I will go sub 30 mins up Sierra. I started out well and could tell I was going faster on some sections. I got to the halfway point (the spot everyone parks on the right turn) and started to get a weird cramp. I am huffing and puffing at this point. I take some time to slow down my breathing and try a different position on the bike. It seemed to work and the cramp subsided. I gave it all I had and can say that I didn't have an ounce left in the tank. I tackled this beast in 29mins and 2 seconds. Actually it took me 2 seconds to reach my watch and press the light to see but who is counting. I made up 1 minute from my last best time. Pretty excited and proud so I wanted to share my personal success. I also experienced brake fade on the way down and will have some questions for you guys. Have to hit the hay for now. This road biking thing is starting to take hold. I got to say I like it a lot.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Hey Francois,
> 
> Where's your Mt Diablo time?  . Are you back on your bike after playing in the dirt with your wheelers?
> 
> -F Jr.


I'm back on the big ring bro. I've actually never done Mt. Diablo. I will make it there.

fc


----------



## ukbloke

bob123 said:


> I'm told that the record time for climbing Kings (measured from Woodside Store Park) is 19 minutes and change.


That sounds about right - and fairly close to what I would predict by extrapolating from OLH times. Perhaps next year the Tour of California will climb it and we can really see what the pro's can do?


----------



## dwgranda

Anyone used this calculator?

http://www.drdmserver1.com/timspage/PowerCalc.html

Says that a 140lb'er on a with 16lb of equiment and 400 watts can do kings in 17:40. There's gotta be some pro or near pro with 400 watts over 18 min.

Although when I put my wattage numbers it said I should be 2min quicker than I was. I'm assuming it's because I put big wattage on the steep parts but took it too easy on the respites. Of course it could be a totally useless toy too


----------



## dwgranda

Hmm a pro's ftp that I found (pinotti) was 380 watts meaning his 20 min power is probably around 400 watts. So maybe 400 watts for 140 lber is bordering on really really rare. Considering that I can probably do 320 for 20 minutes (although at 180lb), in that 80 watts lies a whole lot of training and genetics.


----------



## pmarshall

I rode up Mt. Hamilton this morning and got a 1:41 time. This is my second time up and I am not very familiar with this road. I timed myself but wasn't really trying to beat anything so I had no way of knowing where to hammer and where to rest. Such a long climb that until I get used to the road, I won't know what I can do. I know I can go faster than I did but figuring out where to make the time and leave some gas in the tank will be the secret. I did an quick assessment at the top and my legs were fine, breathing was good and I felt good. It is on the way back down that I feel the little climbing on those spots in the road. I guess this climb fatigues you and you don't notice till you have to go back. Fun and pretty ride though for sure.


----------



## EBrider

*Diablo Challenge*

Timed myself yesterday afternoon to see if I could get the shirt. Ended up 1:04, average heart rate of 167. Still a little work to do, but at the event you are sure to make up some time from mile 3 through 6 when riding with the group, and then again close to the end if you can grab another wheel. The initial climb to mile 3 probably won't change as I will try to maintain my heart rate.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Mt Diablo Challenge and Sierra Road*

:thumbsup:


EBrider said:


> Timed myself yesterday afternoon to see if I could get the shirt. Ended up 1:04, average heart rate of 167. Still a little work to do, but at the event you are sure to make up some time from mile 3 through 6 when riding with the group, and then again close to the end if you can grab another wheel. The initial climb to mile 3 probably won't change as I will try to maintain my heart rate.


Wow T-shirt almost there. You might surprise yourself the day of the challenge. I went up Diablo yesterday on a leisurely ride and I said hello to another rider on a BMX bike but got no response at all, then on a downhill around the pot hole area he flew right by me and said nothing again. I caught him on the switch back before the entrance gate and said Hey again but he said nothing and kept riding hard. So I picked it up passed him and kept going thinking he was on my tail. I finally beat my PR and got a *1:05:13*. In race mode you'll do alot better. At least for me, I do think sub 1hr is still a ways to go but I did lose 2lbs to shave off a minute and also rode a harder gear. Avg speed to junction was 11.6mph but slowed to before summit at 10.6mph. I need to lose like 10lbs!

Last weekend I attempted Sierra Road at got a time in of *00:31:30.* Next time gonna try and beat Francis' time :thumbsup: Maybe this Sunday at the Siclista Classic.


----------



## Dr_John

*Sierra*

What better way to add a PB than during an RBR group ride? Actually, first time up Sierra, so any time would have been a PB.  Couldn't figure out why Bustamove was so busy warming up in the parking lot. After only about a 1-minute ride to the base of Sierra, I understood why. The details:

*Time*: 29:21 (from Strava "Sierra Rd - KOM" segment)
*Max HR*: 174
*Ave HR*: 168
*Ave cadence*: 69
*Ave speed*: 7.2 mph

For a first effort, I'll take this.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Hey Francois,

Great seeing you today. I got a *00:30:30 *up Sierra today. Will eventually get sub 30 and move on. Hey save me an MTBR glass. Thanks!

BTW, Dr. John nice time


----------



## dwgranda

Kings Mountain 28:57*

This morning I was out just to burn calories. Did the first .75 mile in nothing special - 240 watts. Stop by the side of the road because FD is rubbing the tips of the big chainring - whatever, fix it later. Get passed by a girl. Restart my ride believing with my original pace that I'll catch up to her. Within a minute realize I'm getting dropped and in serious danger of getting chicked. Turn up the pace but the gap is agonizingly slow to come down. Finally catch up to her, comment "Hey, you're kicking my ass!" apparently that was the right/wrong thing to say as she throttles it. A couple of seconds later I catch back on and we're going up the last part like conti and schleck up tourmalet, side by side suffering. Nearing the end I realize I can't add any speed without getting out of the saddle and she takes the victory, thanks me and rides off on skyline. Descending 7am today with a soaked jersey and no arm warmers - nearly froze to death. Final 22 minutes with an avg watts of 315. * on the PB because it's moving time, but I'll mark it because I really wasn't going hard from the start.


----------



## EBrider

*Sierra*

First try during the RBR group ride last Sat in 29:55. Look forward to trying it again. In hindsight, I probably could have pushed it harder at the start as I had more than I needed in the tank at the end of the climb.


----------



## dwgranda

So I've been inspired ever since reading this post. The past couple of weeks I've been riding to the base of Sierra after work (It's about 18 mi away from Fremont) but I've been chicken to go up it after hitting that first section a couple of times. Last night I finally went up all the way, didn't time it but I'm guessing it was 40 min-ish. Quite enjoyable and peaceful. I feel stupid asking this question, but does anyone know if there's anything that can eat me up there? After it went single lane and the background light pretty much went away, such thoughts entered my mind.

Oh yeah, it also took me an hour to descend as I punctured 3 times, ripped the valve off my tube. Used up my spare tube and all patches. That was a lot of fun fixing at 11pm under the bike light. I thought they were heat punctures since I was riding the brakes all the way and my rim was super hot but my co-worker tells me that a heat blow out is nearly instantaneous and my flats were all the dreaded pssst variety.


----------



## pmarshall

I have also had the same thoughts!!! The one section near the top where it flattens out a bit and the trees get closer. That section always makes me think of seeing eyes glaring in the night looking at me. So anyway, I ride that route a lot at night. I have never seen any cougars or anything to worry about. Seen many deer but last I checked, they don't eat people. I usually go and ride there starting at about 930-945pm. If you are up to having some company some time, pm me and we can set it up. I live 20 mins away and like this route because the hill provides great cardio. Sometimes it is even aerobic and not anerobic! Also, this route is safe at night. The cars have a hard time sneaking up on you. I am going there tonight. The only thing I have almost ran into is some dumb butts standing in the road where all the spray paint is on the street. I do get brake fade but never to a total failure.

Paul


----------



## dwgranda

I'd be interested in doing this maybe in a couple of months when I come down to your weight. Right now I'm 20 lb heavier than you. Those times seem doable. I've been getting to the base around 9:10 or so the past couple of times. I will not fear the cold coming up, but rain will keep me off the road.


----------



## zender

bob123 said:


> Not a stupid question. The easy answer is no. The somewhat more complex answer is that the Hayward Hills is reputed to have one of (if not the) highest concentration of mountain lions in the state. But everything that I've read about them, and my own experience, says that they're very shy. They'll grab a rabbit, or small deer, or a solo coyote, but they're not interested in humans. Lions live a solo life. If they get injured they starve. So they've evolved to be cautious.
> 
> FWIW, they are ambush preditors. If you're a hiker, you may well have passed by them without ever noticing. Most of the time they'll just sit up in a tree or on a rock ledge and watch things walk down the game trail.


My buddies and I have a running joke about not being the last in a group, struggling up a long climb. Think about it, the lion has probably evolved to cull the "herd" of the weak and sick. So, that guy wheezing and panting for dear life, slowly fading back from his "herd", probably looks mighty tasty.

In all seriousness, though, they usually don't mess with something as large as an adult on a bike, it does happen:
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/05/05/earlyshow/living/main615684.shtml

I'd be way more worried about the combination of cars+cell phones+/-alcohol.


----------



## dwgranda

*Olh 22:20*

Did this on the outbound leg of my most recent Fremont-SC journey. Told myself I was going to ride a nice consistent < 250 watts, because I had ~150 miles remaining. Some guy was up the road. Never did catch him though. 312 watts avg.


----------



## heythorp

dwgranda said:


> Did this on the outbound leg of my most recent Fremont-SC journey. Told myself I was going to ride a nice consistent < 250 watts, because I had ~150 miles remaining. Some guy was up the road. Never did catch him though. 312 watts avg.



312 for 22 minutes? guessing your weight is around 175 -180?

great job considering what you had in front of you.


----------



## dwgranda

Yep. I bounce a few pounds either side of 180. My max eyes bleeding 20 min wattage is 320. The few times I've done that my avg heart rate is 169 or 170. These 50+ dudes on here doing 174-175 have got me wondering what it takes to dig that deep.


----------



## heythorp

dwgranda said:


> The few times I've done that my avg heart rate is 169 or 170. These 50+ dudes on here doing 174-175 have got me wondering what it takes to dig that deep.



Never compare HR. Everyone is totally different and the whole 220 - your age thing is BS. 
And there are plenty of studies that show that your HR does not decline with age. 


MY max HR I saw 7 years ago when using a HRM was 199. 

Road a few weeks ago using a HRM again and saw 191. I had more in me so I don't think it has declined.

Its all about power/weight. 

Some people's max HR is 175 and they produce just as much power or more than a guy who can hit 200.

HR is probably the worst variable to compare. 

Your 20 minutes at 320 though is nice. Certainly not the Tour guys that do 400+ for 5 hours but still impressive in my book


----------



## heythorp

dwgranda said:


> Yep. I bounce a few pounds either side of 180.



See UK I told you you don't need a Power meter. Once you do enough reading you know what the output is for different weights on different hills.


----------



## ukbloke

heythorp said:


> See UK I told you you don't need a Power meter. Once you do enough reading you know what the output is for different weights on different hills.


Tell me that again the next time you beat me up OLH!  

But seriously, it is easier to calculate using physics for steady hills like OLH or Sierra Road (eg. 40-50W of constant plus mass times x g x elevation gained). But for badly behaved hills like Page Mill Road and Mt Hamilton, it is more tricky. There's also flats, rollers, descents, pace lines and wind to consider. I use it mostly for instantaneous feedback on power output for pacing or interval purposes, but also get value out of the data on a longer term basis as part of my so-called training program(me).


----------



## tosa

Hi UKBloke, which power meter do you use and/or recommend?


----------



## ukbloke

tosa said:


> Hi UKBloke, which power meter do you use and/or recommend?


I'm currently using a wired PowerTap Pro SL with a Mavic OpenPro rim. I bought it barely used on craigslist a year ago for $500. I could not justify any more money (at the time) so it was this or nothing. I think the CL price on these has fallen to around $400, mostly because everyone is upgrading to wireless. For the price, I don't think you can beat this. There's a similar setup on competitivecyclist for around $670 new. The wire is not in itself a big deal and the wheel is a little heavy but fine for a training wheel. My buddy even races with his and he is cat 2/3. The power measurement is fine and just as good as the more recent PowerTap units. The biggest issue is that wired means that you cannot sync it to a Garmin 500 or 705, so that's one more computer on the handlebars, and it is a hassle to recombine the data later. For this reason I would really like a hand-built wireless PowerTap wheel (from wheelbuilder.com), but then the cost rises to about $1000. That is hard to justify, well very hard to justify to ukwife.

If you have yet more money then go with a Quarq or SRM. If you have more time then wait for Garmin to release their Vector pedal based system (they acquired Metrigear yesterday).


----------



## dwgranda

I think they're good for submaximal pacing efforts. You can also track how to improve on the climbs and post ride analysis. Like ukbloke said a couple of months ago you really see how much you lose on the flatter sections. As far as all out efforts go, I'm not looking at the powermeter during the climb to see if I'm reaching or staying under a certain number.

However, the toy factor of these things cannot be underestimated. Today I did a session on the trainer to see if I can hold 320 for 20 minutes indoors. I didn't realize that my head unit also has a thermometer. I thought it was interesting that I actually throw off enough heat to detectably raise the temperature a few feet from me. At the end of the graph the temp is 74.2

Edit: ok, I guess you don't need a powermeter to detect the heat, but you can see that at the lower power level I'm barely moving the neddle. Still a cool piece of equipment IMO


----------



## WAZCO

wunlap togo said:


> I Since I'm lucky enough to live at the base of mt Tam, I went out to Stinson Beach and did my efforts up Panoramic and on to the summit.


Hello there. I'm new to SF so please bare with me since I really don't know the route at all. Could you please do "mapmyride" if one wanted to start a ride from Golden Gate bridge and head up to Mt. Tam? My logical guess to ride through Sausalito, Marin City, Hwy 1, Panoramic Hwy, then Ridgecrest blvd? return the same way? Like I said, I'm very very new to SF. Please advice and any suggestion would be deeply appreciated!

thanks in advance!


----------



## jasonwells4

WAZCO said:


> Hello there. I'm new to SF so please bare with me since I really don't know the route at all. Could you please do "mapmyride" if one wanted to start a ride from Golden Gate bridge and head up to Mt. Tam? My logical guess to ride through Sausalito, Marin City, Hwy 1, Panoramic Hwy, then Ridgecrest blvd? return the same way? Like I said, I'm very very new to SF. Please advice and any suggestion would be deeply appreciated!
> 
> thanks in advance!


http://www.strava.com/rides/143102


----------



## WAZCO

jasonwells4 said:


> http://www.strava.com/rides/143102


thanks!

From studying the map, looks like you went counter clockwise correct?

NEVERMIND, I see the 20, 30, and 40 mile markers. Thanks again!


----------



## jasonwells4

Yeah, I've never gone clockwise, and I don't think I'd want to unless it was very early in the morning. It seems like it'd be better not to be ascending on 1 when there is traffic.


----------



## jmilliron

jmilliron said:


> Here is my first go on OLH:
> 22:29 minutes.
> http://www.strava.com/segment_efforts/1657571
> 
> Looking forward to getting it down to sub 20.


http://www.strava.com/rides/181108#2467584

Currently at 20:16 as my best time for OLH.


----------



## twain

*Nice work!*



jmilliron said:


> http://www.strava.com/rides/181108#2467584
> 
> Currently at 20:16 as my best time for OLH.


2 minutes shaved off in just a few months? That's awesome.


----------



## zender

twain said:


> 2 minutes shaved off in just a few months? That's awesome.


No doubt. 10% increase in P:W in 2 months? That's impressive. You been eating the bad pork with Contador?


----------



## WAZCO

jasonwells4 said:


> http://www.strava.com/rides/143102


Jason,
Thanks for the map. I rode it today and loved it. Is the opposite direction more challenging?


----------



## jmilliron

twain said:


> 2 minutes shaved off in just a few months? That's awesome.





zender said:


> No doubt. 10% increase in P:W in 2 months? That's impressive. You been eating the bad pork with Contador?


Hah, thanks. Moving from Atlanta to the Bay Area has been good for my riding. Too much rain during the summer in Georgia.

Plan is to try and get sub 20 next week. Think I just need to hit OLH on a "good day".


----------



## jasonwells4

WAZCO said:


> Jason,
> Thanks for the map. I rode it today and loved it. Is the opposite direction more challenging?


I have no idea about going clockwise, I wouldn't want to be ascending Hwy 1 in traffic. But, counter-clockwise sure does get pretty steep once you pass the dam.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*2010 Mt Diablo Challenge Results*

 Oh man, it came true. I turned out to be one of those guys who almost got sub-1hr and now wondering where could I have done better or pushed harder. I gave it all I had and I did not slow to take a break.

10/03/2010: 2010 Mt Diablo Challenge
Time: *1:00:07 * New Personal Record
Max Heart Rate: 194bpm
Weight: 136.6lbs
Bike weight: 14.59lbs (removed 1 water cage)

The magical race day boost did work and I did shave off 4 minutes of my PR. I took out a water cage, took the inside lines on the switchbacks, drafted with a fast group on the flats, and took a GU 2x caffeine shot before the race. 

I did manage to lose alot of weight but I needed 3 lbs more to get to my ideal weight. Is it possible that 3 more lbs could have shaved off 7 or more seconds? I think it's all Power:Weight now.

Might look into investing in a power meter esp. that new one by Garmin/Metrigear Vector.

On the bright side I managed to beat my time last year by 21 min and 44 sec and 30lbs lighter. Anyways, thanks guys for the tips and helping out. Like ukbloke said, there is always next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## WaitWienie

Did OLH yesterday... First time every being up it, thought I would give it a go. Started a little slow talking with the group I was with but was able to make it up on the Steel monster at just under 20min... Didn't have a a timer other than my bike computer time which was 10:35 at the bridge and 10:54 at the top so not sure where in the 19-20 min range it was. If I learn the road and sections I can probably get it down a bit. Some sections I held back because I wasn't sure what was coming. Super nice road though, I rode back down and did the last 1.5 miles again and actually took in the sights.

Chris


----------



## Dr_John

*Heiden's 14:10 for OLH*

I've heard of times in the 14's by Heiden and was curious if it was a rumor... not that I doubt he could do it. Here it is, from the horse's mouth, so to speak:



> BikeRadar: Eric, for the record, what's your fastest time up Old La Honda? When's the last time you rode it?
> 
> I did it in 14:10 in 1986 or 1987, the year after racing the Tour de France with 7-Eleven. I used to own a house near the top; I haven't ridden Old La Honda in years!


http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/training-world-class-racers-and-weekend-warriors-18649

Ah, to be a world-class athlete. Maybe ukbloke will follow this post with a better time for his run up OLH today.


----------



## ukbloke

Dr_John said:


> Ah, to be a world-class athlete. Maybe ukbloke will follow this post with a better time for his run up OLH today.


Don't mock the moderator! I have the powerz now.

14:10 is amazing. I can imagine doing a time ending in 10, but starting with 14 is insane.


----------



## dwgranda

Well, I'd put money on that he didn't do it with these height/weight stats:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Heiden

Edit: Ok, I am going to call BS on this one. Here is an article where he says his staking weight was 185

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/01/sports/01heiden.html?pagewanted=all

" His knees hurt, and so does his back, but he is only 15 pounds above his playing weight of 185"

Going to the hill climb calculator which ALWAYS says you'll be faster for a given power, he'd need to be near 150 for a 14 minute ascent at 450 watts. That assumes he lost 35 lbs in order to be a cyclist, and 450 for 150 pounds is probably closer to 15 minutes because the calculator is wrong.


----------



## Dr_John

*San Bruno Mountain*

Not my best time (missed by 12 seconds) since it was very windy, but my best average power. Keep in mind I'm now less than 140 lbs, so I'm really happy with 4.3 watt/kg. I'm really happy with all the data (heart's working well too).

The details:

* Distance
* 3.7 mi

* Avg Grade
* 5.9%

* Elev Difference
* 1,159 ft

* Elapsed Time
* 00:21:32

* Average Speed
* 10.3 mph

* VAM
* 984

* Average HR
* 169 bpm

* Power
* 269 watts

This would put me right on ukbloke's tail up OLH. Like the old days.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

dwgranda said:


> Well, I'd put money on that he didn't do it with these height/weight stats:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Heiden
> 
> Edit: Ok, I am going to call BS on this one. Here is an article where he says his staking weight was 185
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/01/sports/01heiden.html?pagewanted=all
> 
> " His knees hurt, and so does his back, but he is only 15 pounds above his playing weight of 185"
> 
> Going to the hill climb calculator which ALWAYS says you'll be faster for a given power, he'd need to be near 150 for a 14 minute ascent at 450 watts. That assumes he lost 35 lbs in order to be a cyclist, and 450 for 150 pounds is probably closer to 15 minutes because the calculator is wrong.


Yeah, I call BS. I've talked to 100 people about this and there are zero witnesses.

He is a big guy. What has he climbed of substance? was he ever even an elite climber? Speed skating olympics is one thing but I don't see Bonnie Blair breaking 15 minutes either

fc


----------



## ukbloke

francois said:


> Yeah, I call BS. I've talked to 100 people about this and there are zero witnesses.


It does seem plausible to me. This is not a long climb so I can imagine a rouleur setting a good time. It is equivalent to asking whether someone like Fabian Cancellera could climb this in 14:10. Using the OLH calculator with a rider mass of 180 pounds, bike mass of 15 pounds and power of 500W I get a time of 14:02 and 6.1 Watts/Kg. I think these numbers are believable.


----------



## Dr_John

> It does seem plausible to me.


 And me, for the reasons you explain. His skating weight might have been 185, and he looked it, but he looked a lot leaner to me in the '86 tour. He was the US Pro champ in '85, and lived on OLH in '84 for training.


----------



## dwgranda

How do your stats match with the predicted time on that calculator? Everytime I put in my measured numbers for wattage it says I should be 1-1.5min faster than I actually was.

The climb is short but 6.1 W/Kg over 14 min for that big of a rider seems like it is not just pro performance but deep into world class. Pretty good for someone who didn't start out as a pro cyclist. Has Canc been measured over this time period?



ukbloke said:


> It does seem plausible to me. This is not a long climb so I can imagine a rouleur setting a good time. It is equivalent to asking whether someone like Fabian Cancellera could climb this in 14:10. Using the OLH calculator with a rider mass of 180 pounds, bike mass of 15 pounds and power of 500W I get a time of 14:02 and 6.1 Watts/Kg. I think these numbers are believable.


----------



## ukbloke

dwgranda said:


> How do your stats match with the predicted time on that calculator? Everytime I put in my measured numbers for wattage it says I should be 1-1.5min faster than I actually was.


Close - about 20 seconds too slow. Since the hill is so consistent the simple formula 40W + mgh is also very close for me.

It is hard to get power numbers for the top pros like Cancellera. 6 W/Kg is a common number that is thrown around for climbers, but that's for threshold power (ie. sustainable power for an hour). I have seen power data where pro riders have pulled 400-450W for ungodly amounts of time on some climb in the middle of a 100+ mile stage. Someone told me that Cancellera did 1000W for minutes at Flanders to break away from Boonen this year, and then time trialled at 500W to the end of the race - I'm not sure I can believe that.


----------



## heythorp

Many experts in the field say 6.1 is the most a human can put out without help of PED. 

So 6.1 on OLH I think is feasible, but I will never come close that is for sure. 

Oh and the guy was an Olympian, is that not world class?


----------



## ukbloke

I met his sister, Beth Heiden, while standing in the rain on Tunitas Creek waiting for the TOC earlier this year. I was having trouble staying warm and was huddled up trying to reduce my surface area and shivering like crazy. She came over and shared her umbrella and offered clothing and a ride out of there afterwards. We started talking about cycling, and hills, and cross-country skiing. And then she mentioned that she'd won the gold in the women's world's road race, and my jaw hit the ground ... A lovely lady.


----------



## Dr_John

> Oh and the guy was an Olympian, is that not world class?


All the way around. Humble. Modest. He set 15 world records during his skating career. I remember following him getting his 5 gold medals in '80. The guy rides OLH a lot in the mid-'80's while he's working on his B.S. at Stanford since he lives on it. He also gets his M.D. from there. He finishes his residency at U.C. Davis in orthopedic surgery. Myself having a Ph.D., I have so much respect for people like him and Chris Thorburn (she didn't even start cycling until she was 30!) that are/were world-class athletes that also have graduate/medical degrees.

So having a sense of Heiden's personality and considering his considerable athletic accomplishments, he's compelled to lie about an unofficial time on a local hill climb? I don't buy that. I can see him misremembering if he only did it in passing, but he lived on OLH and I suspect he did it many times.

As for Bonnie Blair - If she spent a lot of time on a bike, went on to be the US Pro cycling champ, etc., I'd probably believe what time she said too.


----------



## dwgranda

Well, you know a lot more about him than I do. I only have google. I'll change my position to highly unlikely instead of impossible. From the nytimes article his not wanting to participate in the opening ceremonies in 2002 because he wasn't chosen to light the torch doesn't sound that humble, especially for someone 20 years older.

I think most likely he did a sub 15 to his house which may have been near the top. People have run with that and it's become 14:xx. He's probably heard about it and gets a chuckle about it and feels no reason to confirm or deny it.

Heythrop. I think the 6.1 is for threshold. But that's only really done by climbers. These guys like Cancellara and other strong men aren't putting out 100 watts more than the climbers can do for a hour (what it would take to have similar W/kg) it's just too aerobic. For shorter times, yes. Unfortunately 14 min is kind of an odd time because the most compareable times you see are for 20 min and anyone who's done 20 min power all out knows those last 5 minutes mean a lot. I saw Sorensen's pull on the tourmalet (SRM data) where he would have been going all out and it was 6.6W/kg for 12 minutes. For a climber.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

I used to ride sometimes with Eric back in '84. We rode up OLH together. Or I should say, we started up OLH together. I was right with him until the bridge.


----------



## Dr_John

> From the nytimes article his not wanting to participate in the opening ceremonies in 2002 because he wasn't chosen to light the torch doesn't sound that humble


 And a quote from him regarding that: "I thought, gosh, I'd hate to diminish what I did, and I thought it'd be cool to light the cauldron," he said. "And since I wasn't going to do it, I figured there was other stuff I needed to do to take care of the skaters." 

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/olympics/2002/news/2002/02/08/hockey_team_ap/

And odd as it may seem, I can appreciate that. He ended up being the team physician for the speed skating team.

He himself has said he never considered himself a great athlete: "It seems like it was just a few years ago," Heiden said in the Detroit Free Press. "People always ask, 'Has it set in?' And I still say, 'It really hasn't.… I didn't consider myself a great athlete."

Anyways, I still think he could have done it.


----------



## dwgranda

BTW I agree with you about giving props to the guy for being a stud athlete AND successful student. At my school I was a student athlete tutor where we had a lot of top athletes(Michigan) and I wouldn't claim that these guys were geniuses, but the time commitment required to do their sport and school was much more than most were putting in. The successful students were working that much harder. I even had a EE who was on the football team. Since EE was my major, I felt like a loser.


----------



## Dr_John

And in all reality, I should say I think he could have done it, and I'd like to believe that he did it. 



> BTW I agree with you about giving props to the guy for being a stud athlete AND successful student. At my school I was a student athlete tutor where we had a lot of top athletes(Michigan) and I wouldn't claim that these guys were geniuses, but the time commitment required to do their sport and school was much more than most were putting in. The successful students were working that much harder. I even had a EE who was on the football team. Since EE was my major, I felt like a loser.


Yep. For me, the would-class athlete/scholar is about as cool as it gets.


----------



## Undecided

Some power data for Chris Horner, including a ten-minute effort at 6.6 watts/kilo:

http://www.sportsscientists.com/2010/07/power-outputs-from-tour-de-france.html


----------



## dwgranda

1000W for minutes...3000W of heat. I wonder how long until that becomes a problem.

Ok. My last post about this. I don't want to pollute our wonderful hillclimb thread


----------



## WAZCO

jasonwells4 said:


> I have no idea about going clockwise, I wouldn't want to be ascending Hwy 1 in traffic. But, counter-clockwise sure does get pretty steep once you pass the dam.


Did it clockwise on a Sunday afternoon and it's totally safe. Yes more traffic but all cars were respectful. They drove slow, gave you lots of room when they pass, and 2 other other riders were ascending as well. I think i'm going to alternate both directions. Just thought I'd let you know in case you ever wanted to attempt it.


----------



## ukbloke

5:27 for Altamont Road in Los Altos from the speed sign near the intersection with Moody up to the prominent mail-box at the crest. I know, it's not much of a hill, but it is slim pickings for PRs these days. Actually I was surprised to beat my previous on this because it is such an anaerobic leg buster. I felt like Philippe Gilbert today for that first interval. The second interval completely sucked by comparison, and then I went over to Moody Road for variation.


----------



## ratpick

Hmm.. the end of the season is nigh, and since I set new PRs this year, I'll update so I can come back here next year and exclaim how slow I was "back then"!

OLH: 21:39 on 8/20
Kings Mtn: 27:47 on 10/8
Page Mill: 46:17 on 7/28
Tunitas Creek: 43:06 on 9/20
W. Alpine: 46:07 on 7/28
Jamison Creek: 26:17 on 7/31
Bonny Doon (to Smith Grade): 22:05 on 8/20
Sierra Rd: 31:02 on 9/11 (not going 100% - should redo this)
Welch Creek: 37:08 on 9/11
Bohlman-On Orbit-Bohlman: 34:32 on 8/26
Bohlman-N-K-Q-OO-B: 37:57 on 9/20
Soda Springs: 45:09 on 9/20
Montevina: 32:41 on 9/20

Even if these aren't impressive by y'all's standards, they are big improvements from last year and I hope the list is at least this long next year


----------



## ukbloke

ratpick - nice update, you've sure been riding a lot of hills!

Finally, 19:54 on OLH this lunch-time. This is not a PR (that was 19:19 on the low-key last year) but now I get to tick the "20 minute OLH" off my annual list. The 6 seconds under the target almost exactly matches the time gain from dumping a bottle of water at the bottom! I rewarded myself with some extra miles around Woodside and Portola Valley, and now I'm completely knackered. It was a strange day - cold in the early morning, but then there was this strange warm wind blowing from an odd direction (SE?). Lots of leaves coming down.


----------



## twain

Nice work, ukbloke! Here's to wishing you many years of ticking off "sub 20" on OLH!


----------



## Dr_John

*Boo!*

A real surprise for me - A personal best of 21:12 today on San Bruno Mountain. The surprise was this was part of a 62 mile ride, and the climb was about 40 miles in. Wasn't feeling particularly great during the ride, but felt pretty good climbing. The details from Strava:

** Distance*
* 3.7 mi

* *Avg Grade*
* 5.9%

* *Elev Difference*
* 1,159 ft

** Elapsed Time*
* 00:21:12

* *Average Speed*
* 10.4 mph

* *VAM*
* 1000

** Average HR*
* 168 bpm

I'd really like to get into the 20's before the end of the year.


----------



## Ventruck

Dr_John said:


> A real surprise for me - A personal best of 21:12 today on San Bruno Mountain. The surprise was this was part of a 62 mile ride, and the climb was about 40 miles in. Wasn't feeling particularly great during the ride, but felt pretty good climbing. The details from Strava:
> 
> ** Distance*
> * 3.7 mi
> 
> * *Avg Grade*
> * 5.9%
> 
> * *Elev Difference*
> * 1,159 ft
> 
> ** Elapsed Time*
> * 00:21:12
> 
> * *Average Speed*
> * 10.4 mph
> 
> * *VAM*
> * 1000
> 
> ** Average HR*
> * 168 bpm
> 
> I'd really like to get into the 20's before the end of the year.


If you don't mind me asking, what gear combo(s) were you using?


----------



## Dr_John

That's with a 50-39 upfront and a 12-27 on the rear. Probably mostly in 39-21 and 39-24, with that part that's 11-12% in 39-27.


----------



## Ventruck

Dr_John said:


> That's with a 50-39 upfront and a 12-27 on the rear. Probably mostly in 39-21 and 39-24, with that part that's 11-12% in 39-27.


Thanks. Was most curious about the range you worked with. Riding there as of late has been of little mind of changing gear. Figured I'd poke around seeing how others work about it, so I don't arrive at the hillclimb overly-debating what gear I should be using when and where.


----------



## ukbloke

First post in this thread in 2011!

An unexpected personal best today - 27:22 on Sierra Road. I've no idea where that came from as I've shown no signs of being in form on any other rides this year. Many thanks to Tosa for setting an outrageous pace and giving me someone to chase after. Absolutely stunning weather today.


----------



## tosa

That was a great ride today. Final sprint to the top - just like we'll see on May 18, except maybe just a little faster  Anyhow, hope we can do it again. Feels awesome to get the blood flowing during the middle of a workday, other than doing a few push-ups from time to time!


----------



## Dr_John

Whoa. Nice going guys.


----------



## loneclimber

francois said:


> Sierra Road, 29:58.
> 
> On my first climb attempt at Sierra Rd, I broke 30 minutes! It helped that I was on the Low Key Hillclimb series with about 50 riders faster than me.
> 
> This climb is just a brute. A compact crank is definitely needed. Also an hour warm-up might be good since the climb starts out so steep.
> 
> results:
> http://lowkey.djconnel.com/2007/week8/results.html


Bad A$$! I'm trying to shoot for sub 20's....You think it's possible?


----------



## ukbloke

loneclimber said:


> Bad A$$! I'm trying to shoot for sub 20's....You think it's possible?


I'd say it is possible, but less than 20 minutes on Sierra Road would be pro rider territory (and a climbing specialist). I'd guess about 450W for 20 minutes at close to 7W/Kg.


----------



## loneclimber

I'm at 149 pounds right now and my best is 32.20+. I'm running a standard double and 11-28 in the rear, I think. I have not measured my wattage because I can't afford it right now but I do have a hrm, average 174 and max 183 bpm @ 34 years younger.

I have less than a year of road bike experience but I'm a quick learner. I do wan't to be a pro someday....


----------



## ukbloke

loneclimber said:


> I have less than a year of road bike experience but I'm a quick learner. I do wan't to be a pro someday....


Good luck to you! You should be able to improve your times significantly considering that you are new to this. However, and I hate to break this to you: 34 is about the retirement age for pro cyclists. You can still have a lot of fun racing the amateur categories though, and working up towards cat 1 and then masters.


----------



## tosa

We'll see it for sure on this year's TofCA. I timed (based on what I got on the video feed) Gessink and Leipheimer at 18m45s on the last tour where they ended the stage in downtown SJ. And that was after having ridden 80miles and over Mt. Ham!


----------



## tosa

That is unless there is some cat and mouse antics at the top...


----------



## loneclimber

ukbloke said:


> Good luck to you! You should be able to improve your times significantly considering that you are new to this. However, and I hate to break this to you: 34 is about the retirement age for pro cyclists. You can still have a lot of fun racing the amateur categories though, and working up towards cat 1 and then masters.


I know...34 is not a very pleasant number. I am also a realist! I totally understand where you are coming from. It cross my mind all the time but a big part of me keeps on saying "age is just a number."

I don't even know how I measure up to cat 5. How does this racing thing go? I was planning on registering in US cycling association. Is there a set organization? Which one is more valuable to have?


----------



## ukbloke

loneclimber said:


> It cross my mind all the time but a big part of me keeps on saying "age is just a number."


I think I heard that line from Lance Armstrong during his comeback! 



loneclimber said:


> I don't even know how I measure up to cat 5. How does this racing thing go? I was planning on registering in US cycling association. Is there a set organization? Which one is more valuable to have?


I don't know much about amateur road racing. There is something called the early bird crit series in Fremont January each year, but unfortunately you've just missed it. I think US Cycling is the right place to start, and there are plenty of races in Northern CA through the spring and summer. The other thing you might want to try to see how you stack up is to try one of the fast, race-oriented local group rides like the Noon Ride or the Spectrum Ride. You need to have some experience with riding fast in a large group before you start racing IMHO. You could also join a local, racing club.


----------



## Undecided

loneclimber said:


> I'm at 149 pounds right now and my best is 32.20+. I'm running a standard double and 11-28 in the rear, I think. I have not measured my wattage because I can't afford it right now but I do have a hrm, average 174 and max 183 bpm @ 34 years younger.
> 
> I have less than a year of road bike experience but I'm a quick learner. I do wan't to be a pro someday....


If you're in the Bay Are, then our racing district's (Nor. Cal. Nev. Cycling Assoc.) website is ncnca.org. You'll find the racing calendar there, and some general info about racing. I'm not sure what climb you're talking about doing at 32:30, but if it's a beloved (or hated) one around the Bay Area, you may be able to get a reasonable idea as to power based on the calculator at http://www.coastsci.org/Power/ClimbCalc.html


----------



## ukbloke

Here's an _approximate_ power estimator for consistent hills:

power = 20 + (1.36 * pounds * feet) / seconds

where pounds is total mass in pounds (rider + bike + clothes + shoes + water etc), feet is the elevation gain of the hill and seconds is the time of ascent. For Sierra Road I have the elevation gain as 1830 feet. The formula is basically potential energy over time plus a constant factor of 20W to turn the pedals and overcome resistance. It doesn't include any wind resistance effect making it less accurate as speeds increase (give too low of a power estimate). The formula doesn't work at all well for inconsistent hills like Mt Hamilton or Page Mill, but is not unreasonable for consistent hills like Sierra or OLH.

For me and my PR, I get 300W and 4W/Kg which seems plausible. I'll have to check the PowerTap data to see how good of a match this is. For loneclimber's numbers it gives 240W and 3.5W/Kg. For Levi's estimated time, it gives 375W and 5.9W/Kg, but these are probably low because wind resistance was not modelled.


----------



## ukbloke

Dr_John said:


> I've heard of times in the 14's by Heiden and was curious if it was a rumor... not that I doubt he could do it. Here it is, from the horse's mouth, so to speak:
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/training-world-class-racers-and-weekend-warriors-18649


And by the miracle of YouTube:


----------



## dwgranda

Wow. It's hard to wrap my head around this. Any times for recent pros?


----------



## ukbloke

dwgranda said:


> Wow. It's hard to wrap my head around this. Any times for recent pros?


Not that I know of on OLH. But how about 20:22 on Sierra Road?





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/23206276">TOC Stage 4 Sierra Road Long Edit</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user3636107">Williams Cycling</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## ratpick

So disappointed ToC didn't go up OLH last year.. a few of them publish their Garmin tracks. Although they were taking it slowly with the bad weather, I suppose.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

ukbloke said:


> Not that I know of on OLH. But how about 20:22 on Sierra Road?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <p><a href="http://vimeo.com/23206276">TOC Stage 4 Sierra Road Long Edit</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user3636107">Williams Cycling</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


Thanks for posting. Im afraid to maintain my hr at 180+. No wonder i cant beat 30min on sierra. Im at 30:30 but that was last year. Now im probably way slower. Need to lose 15 lbs again.

Anyone going up Sierra Rd on may 18th for toc?


----------



## Dr_John

> Anyone going up Sierra Rd on may 18th for toc?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=247091


----------

